# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Post your favorite clips from U-Tube, let's start a collection

## Rick Schmidlin

Let's see what we all like :Popcorn:

----------


## James P

Gads... where to start?

----------

biologyprof, 

karlmando

----------


## catmandu2

mine..

----------


## Mandoviol

> Gads... where to start?


Okay, that's it, I want one now!  This video has reawoken my MAS....

----------


## billkilpatrick

no mandolin buta' ...



... i tried this on mandolin - made my fillings hurt like hades.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbuvfMAjfXY


Here is mine, Pete Seeger playing Woody's Rag, and I first saw it posted here on the Cafe.

----------


## catmandu2

Le sony'r

----------

Shari Windsor

----------


## Andrew Ferguson

Planxty - The Blacksmith. Andy's playing his Davy Stuart I think. This tune was the first one to broaden my mandolin horizons.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK_ca...CD1AB9&index=8

----------

Billy Packard

----------


## man dough nollij

I never get tired of this one:



(Ha! Beat you to it, Journeybear!)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

There was a Youtube video posted a few years ago on the cafe of a workshop at a festival someplace where they handed a young lady a fiddle and had her stand there and saw two notes. Then the mandolin, bass, etc. joined in and it sounded pretty good. I wish I could remember who it was, that was one of my favorite videos.

----------


## Samjessin

Love that banjo mandolin!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwo6HVTacYs

----------


## catmandu2

> Love that banjo mandolin!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwo6HVTacYs


Thanks for posting that--it's one of my favorites as well.

----------


## Rob Fowler

> There was a Youtube video posted a few years ago on the cafe of a workshop at a festival someplace where they handed a young lady a fiddle and had her stand there and saw two notes. Then the mandolin, bass, etc. joined in and it sounded pretty good. I wish I could remember who it was, that was one of my favorite videos.


Mike, was it this Joe Craven video?

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Mandolin-related? Definitely Sam Bush playing solo mandolin here

----------


## Matt DeBlass

and probably this one too


since MDJ already beat me to Katzenjammer :Crying:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I like this clip. It never fails to inspire me...

----------

ComMANDOmatt, 

lorrainehornig, 

Shari Windsor

----------


## Miked

Excellent Christmas Music:

----------


## man dough nollij

I hope I can get half this good by my 174th birthday... :Disbelief:

----------

GreenMTBoy, 

lorrainehornig, 

PH-Mando

----------


## Miked

I'll throw in a non-mando favorite:

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

If we're including non-mando content, here is one of my all-time favorites.  These cats could swing!



And for some mandolin content, this cat sure can swing that wrist.  Check out the mandolin solo @ 1:46.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## danb

This is a favorite clip of Scotland by big Mon:


Here's Mike Compton playing Jenny Lynn



John Paul Jones & Paul Gilbert Going to California

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Away from Bluegrass music,i have_ many_ favourite style that i love. Here's one of my all time favourite artistes,JJ Cale,singing "Call Me The Breeze",
          Ivan
PS - It could be a bad thread for you guys,i've got over 200 YouTube clips stored on my PC :Grin:

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

This never fails to inspire me:

----------


## billkilpatrick

one more, then basta (really telling on myself here ...):

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I like this clip. It never fails to inspire me...


Wow. That's pretty intense.

----------


## JimRichter

I dig this guy, as I find him a bit of a kindred spirit

----------


## farmerjones

2 diverse vids. The first time i watched this i thought they were only going the play fiddle. It bowled me oever. 


This one should be manditory ciriculum Jazz 101. Like David Lindley says,"There's only one instrument." How the gifted mind connects to the bow, string, or vocal chord, is what it's all about.

----------


## mandopete

Pretty hard to top this guy....

 :Smile:

----------


## Dfyngravity

Anything that fretkillr does is usually amazing.

Here are a few to look at, but he has over 100 or so.




Check out his youtube page here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Fretkillr

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Paddy on the Turnpike by Tater Compton

----------


## Earl Gamage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ayk_qQw0XZg

Shady Grove
Garcia & Grisman

Sorry I don't know how to embed it.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXO2Z...eature=related

Nothing but mandolins!

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Another one from MC; so many ways to play a simple song!

His quote from the notes "A little bit of old time and a little bit of Old Bill "

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

This is great mando and music education,  thank you all.


Keep em coming.......

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Gotta do it -- Marshall and Thile doing Gator Strut on Woodsongs ... Thile going nuts toward the end.... really wonderful energy between these two guys.

----------


## mandolooter

RIP John  :Crying:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

RIP John  :Crying: [/QUOTE]

One of my favoites (clip and artist) :Crying:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

An American (mandolin) song about an Irish girl...

----------


## Mandoviol

Well, not really mando content in this one, though Silly Wizard was an amazing band, what with Phil and Johnny Cunningham and all:



Then this one; unfortunately, no live video, but the song is probably their best:

----------


## James P

This may be my all-time mando fav.


But I can tell this thread will adding to my bookmarks.

----------


## Dan Hoover

well you guy's picked a bunch of my favorites already..ones i have in my fav collection at you tube...sam bush doing dylan,pete seeger doing woody's rag..."all night long"..some fretkllr..very cool...
  here's a couple local boy's you may know that are some of my favorite vid's
 jim's junk..my fav paul solo song..of all of jims vids,this one,the emotion pours from you.. 
 bill's "de los alamos vengo madre" this stop's me everytime...just beautiful..you gotta love the dog man...great one bill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hot Tuna!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

JPJ on mandolin...


...as well as a Jimmy-clone.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A song from my favorite left-handed Boston Hillbilly...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jacob Reuven performing Vivaldi...



...and then some Middle-Eastern flavored Jazz with Ensemble Mactub.

----------


## Dan Hoover

no mando content, but i think this would be a great song for on the mandolin...this was a number 1 song in the UK...beating the beatles "let it be"...if you can belive it!!  i love this song,they played this at joe strummers funeral...lee should have won a oscar or a grammy for it...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hdh:

----------


## mtucker

Martin Tallstrom is a great picker. Check out some of his other stuff like freight train, dueling banjos, etc., on his youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/pinofluvius

----------


## mtucker

Here's freight train

----------


## Ken_P

I'm pretty surprised this hasn't been posted yet, it still blows my mind every single time:



And another, featuring probably the best lineup of musicians in bluegrass or any other genre:

----------


## Harrmob

watched most by me...

New found favorite.Rickie Simpkins playing mandolin style fiddle..

----------


## James P

Jimmy Ryan... very nice!

Another one that slays me every time.  Greg Clarke playing Chinkapin.

----------


## tree

Mando content: Fred Tackett played mandolin in a later version of this band.

----------


## tree

Hmm, wonder what I did wrong?

Maybe this will work better.

Mando content: Sam Bush says he'd like to pick with EC sometime.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Great cover and incredible solo by Sam here...

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Strength In Numbers.  Mostly for the full Blue Men of the Sahara, beginning at the 2:40 mark.  Talk about building to a crescendo.  Yipes.

Mmm - trying to embed (again....)

----------


## man dough nollij

...

----------


## Elliot Luber

This one's a little out of left field, but good, especially if you like Star Wars.

----------


## Dfyngravity

A little Jesse Brock for ya. I think he is just tremendous, just listen to his breaks!



And one more, another great video!

----------


## AlanN

What's interesting about that Fincastle 1965 is the cluster of mics on centerstage, some presumably going to tape decks down below.

----------


## Michael Wolf

One great classic and all time favorite of mine:



And I like this a lot:

----------


## Michael Wolf

And here´s one with some mandolin content again:

----------


## journeybear

Thanks a lot Lee and James P - you posted what I was gonna! But I guess that's good - now I know I'm not alone wih my druthers.  :Wink: 

Here's a live version of that Katzejammer tune. Thunderation, that's a lot of energy! I love when the drummer makes the bass player crack up and lose her place. 



Here you go Andrew - click on the red youtube button and paste the script inside the popup ... that's how ...  :Wink:

----------


## Dfyngravity

Well, these are my all time favorites. I just love the video for "playing for change". 

Here is an example, but make sure to check them all out.

----------


## mandopete

> A song from my favorite left-handed Boston Hillbilly...


Jimmy Ryan Rocks!

----------


## mandopete

> Another one that slays me every time.  Greg Clarke playing Chinkapin.


Greg Clarke, yeah buddy!

----------


## Mandoviol

> I never get tired of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ha! Beat you to it, Journeybear!)


Pretty cool to see a bass balalaika in action.  You don't see them much outside of Eastern Europe and Russia...

----------


## catmandu2



----------


## Jill McAuley

Today this is my favourite youtube clip - and it's by a cafe member no less! Fluxman a.k.a Ben Bosco...brilliant stuff!




Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Jeez - The Fugs - I just got CDs of their first two albums along with The Holy Modal Rounders. As far as I'm concerned it is impossible to completely understand the 60s without these loons and free speech advocates. The Fugs' first album is possibly the loosest, lamest recording ever on a major record label. But what they lacked in musical ability they more than made up for in verve and lyrical zazz. Their first recording session was just the three main Fugs and Stampfel and Weber; Stampfel quit before the second session and they added bass and drums and electric guitar, thus adding to the inconsistency of this album. The Holy Modal Rounders' first album was recorded before The Beatles played the Ed Sullivan Show. I had not previously known they went back that far. I love liner notes; can you tell?

Anyway, thanks for posting that, catmandu2. What a trip! Here's a trailer for a HMR documentary. I believe Stampfel plays mandolin some too. There's a bit on The Fugs' additional studio material, and also right at the start of this trailer. Fascinatin' stuff!

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Some CBOM favorites o' mine:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Sorry guys - i simply had to do this .Tony Furtado playing a beautiful tune "Hartford", on Banjo.It's a lovely tune to pick on Mandolin as well,
                                                      Ivan :Cool:

----------


## billkilpatrick

from keith johnson ("guitarmandoguy"):

----------


## journeybear

Well, I suppose this does satisfy the rather vaguely defined parameters of this thread  ...  :Whistling:  ...

----------


## journeybear

As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't get much better than this - the day music changed forever. I'm thrilled that youtube exists because revisiting this experience is now possible. They still seem otherworldly, like superintelligent beings from another galaxy appearing here to show us how to do what we earthlings had never dreamed was possible. Here are all four songs in order from their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show February 9, 1964:









You can see plenty more Beatles at youtube, of course. Also, if you go here you will enter a world in which you can see these four songs in a continuous 12:43 clip. You can also see their Ed Sullivan appearances from the following two weeks, their concert at Shea Stadium in 1965, their last concert from the roof of the Apple offices 1/30/1969, "Yellow Submarine" in its entirety, and much, much more.

----------


## billkilpatrick

i remember a news bulletin the following day which said that in new york, during the hour-long "ed sullivan show," not a single incident of juvenile crime was reported anywhere in the city.

----------


## journeybear

That sounds about right.  :Laughing:  I wonder if there was a corresponding spike in births about nine months later - you know, while the kids were busy watching the tube ...  :Wink:

----------


## billkilpatrick

unh-unh - "they" were watching too - spike in the birth-rate came after the blackout in '65:

http://www.time.com/time/covers/0,16...651119,00.html

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I was torn whether this should go here or in the "Best Musical Joke" thread, but either way it's brilliant. Who could possibly hate Pachabel's Canon in D? A cellist. 
*Pachabel Rant*

SFW rating: one use of the word "A$$" and a lot of pop music references.

----------


## chordbanger

My favorite one is not on Youtube yet, but hope to have it on there real soon- Yesterday by the Beatles featuring yours truly on classical guitar.

----------


## journeybear

Some of my real faves:



Cheri Knight - All Blue

This publicity shy singer/songwriter/bassist played for a few years in Blood Oranges (broke up before the youtube era) released two excellent CDs on Steve Earle's label before returning to her flower farm in the Berkshires. At least this and two other videos from a 1998 show at NYC's Mercury Lounge exist. Two former Blood Oranges are here also - Jimmy Ryan and Mark Shepard, plus Will Rigby on drums, then still married to another of my favorite singer/songwriters, Amy Rigby.

Speaking of which:



Amy Rigby - Keep It To Yourself

Amy is a brilliant songwriter with a seriously twisted sensibility, but for some reason most of her best songs aren't up at youtube. Her ingenious album, "Diary Of A Mod Housewife," was my choice for best album of the 1990s, and is well worth seeking out. I haven't found videos of any of the songs from that, though she still does some of those songs.There is this gem, though.



Lone Justice - I Found Love

Then there's Maria McKee. She throws herself into a song like few others I've known. I wish I could find their appearance on SNL - she gets so worked up she nearly loses it - but NBC is very chary about sharing. This will do; she still tears it up, and in the same dress.

I'll admit that my tastes are well off the mainstream and tend toward the obscure but brilliant, and when I was a writer, making my Best Of The Year list was not the same thrill as making Rolling Stone's Top 100. Still, it's _some_ kind of honor to be included in a list of The Best Albums of XXXX That You Probably Haven't Heard Of (But Should Have). Leastways _I_ think so.  :Wink:

----------


## James P

This one's way up there for me.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

And see CW is playing his Roy Noble guitar. :Cool:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I can't resist to tell you all this. I was Maria's first date New Years Eve 1981. She was 16 and I, 26. Her brother and Bryan McLean who was the orig. guitar player for LOVE and his girlfriend Kim also joined us for dinner, concerts and after hour club called the OO. This was a very short lived romance

----------


## journeybear

OK, but did you really have to quote all those videos just to tell us that?

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Fixed

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> OK, but did you really have to quote all those videos just to tell us that?



Fixed :Grin:

----------


## catmandu2

> Who could possibly hate Pachabel's Canon in D?


You're kidding, right?

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Joni Mitchell, Urge For Going.  Sublime.

----------


## groveland

> Hmm, wonder what I did wrong?
> 
> Maybe this will work better.
> 
> Mando content: Sam Bush says he'd like to pick with EC sometime.


A favorite of mine - Holdsworth a short 6 years later.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

> You're kidding, right?


It's a wonderful piece of music, it's such a joy that it's played at every... single... event... where... instrumental... music is... required... (all said through tightly clenched teeth). 

 :Grin: 

He's right, that darn chord progression is everywhere though. "Punk music is a joke, it's really just baroque..." great line!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I can't resist to tell you all this. I was Maria's first date New Years Eve 1981. She was 16 and I, 26. Her brother and Bryan McLean who was the orig. guitar player for LOVE and his girlfriend Kim also joined us for dinner, concerts and after hour club called the OO. This was a very short lived romance


Yeah, until you got busted, her being 16 and all!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Yeah, until you got busted, her being 16 and all!


Nothing much then hand holding and tender New Years kiss, of course I had her brother and a escort. :Whistling:

----------


## catmandu2

> And see CW is playing his Roy Noble guitar.


Those Nobles are dam* fine sounding guitars.  I hadn't heard one until two years ago...been missing out.

----------


## journeybear

> ... He's right, that darn chord progression is everywhere though. "Punk music is a joke, it's really just baroque..." great line!


Hey, go for Baroque!  :Laughing:  I wonder how it would sound sped up and played with electric guitar (or mandolin), bass, and drums? Could be pretty spiffy that way ...  :Mandosmiley: 

Meanwhile there's this, from whence your quote originates. Seven million hits - wow!



OMG!  :Disbelief:  I was kidding, but they're serious! From a Lake Oswego High School Talent Show ...



This is my new favorite, for the day ...

----------


## catmandu2

Great guitars, beautiful hippies in the sun, and a nice "brown flake" Rogers power-tone drum kit that makes me yearn for my once precious but long gone "blue-flake" kit.. :Crying:

----------


## Tom C

tt

----------


## catmandu2

Groovy, daddy-o... :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

Wowzers! Somebody else's version of the 60s, I suppose. She may be tearin' it up on that little thang, but the bass player's kickin' it too!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Charley wild

I love it! It may have been filmed in the 60's but that is just old 50's Rockabilly. I can remember going to high school dances in the 50's and hearing the local guitar heroes doing instrumentals that sounded just exactly like that "Bluegrass" instrumental. Not technically that great but a lot of energy! Great fun. That kind of stuff brings back some great memories!

----------


## Dfyngravity

Old School Freight Train is my favorite band. Nate really kills this solo on the fiddle. Very cool Randy Newman song too.



Pete Frostic is an awesome mandolin player as well. He writes some pretty cool tunes.

----------


## cedarhog

Many have posted things I like......so here is something I found the other day that I think is sooo good.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Some CBOM favorites o' mine:


Good one Matt.

----------


## Charley wild

Great one Cedarhog! That's just downright amazing! Wow!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> It's a wonderful piece of music, it's such a joy that it's played at every... single... event... where... instrumental... music is... required... (all said through tightly clenched teeth)...


I suspect any classical musician who worked for any length of time in Venice has similar disdain for _The Four Seasons_: it is a thrilling and emotional composition, but it sure must get old playing it time after time after time at nearly every single gig.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUV...eature=related

Here is a classic, I play the melody on my mandolin along with it.


Fish Heads,Fish Head Rolly Polly Fish Heads......

Enyjoy this clip FUN!

----------


## James P

Some very hot playing starts at about 3:30.  
David Harvey and Tim May burn thru Grisman's E.M.D.

----------


## Mandoviol

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUV...eature=related
> 
> Here is a classic, I play the melody on my mandolin along with it.
> 
> 
> Fish Heads,Fish Head Rolly Polly Fish Heads......
> 
> Enyjoy this clip FUN!


It's slightly disturbing in an enjoyable way!

----------


## TEE

Home video taken of Clarence, Roland and Eric White in 1958.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x4lArNXRF0

----------

Astro

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Nice,real nice.

----------


## Gerry Hastie

To paraphrase Jim McDaniels,

"Cursed be those who posted what we posted before we posted it!"

Only kidding, this has been a great thread and You Tube should have an official Mandolin Cafe page!

I've learned loads just jammin away with some of these videos!

----------


## WBL

Spencer Strickland - Rawhide ("semi-fast"):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw1qFwBE6kE

Van Cleve, et. al. - Ride the Wild Turkey:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9ZG680mhA

A few of the many in my YT favorites.

WBL

----------


## Matt DeBlass

A recent discovery, our four-course cousins


and a bunch of others, their renditions of "Hard to Handle" and "Orange Blossom Special" are worth a look as well.

----------


## journeybear

They are indeed pretty far out there. They also do "Smells Like Teen Spirit" - it's almost too straight ahead to be funny - and a bunch of others. Paul Anka did a Vegas-style big band version that is a real scream. And also actually good. Still looking for that.

Also, there's the Conan O'Brien show on which Isaac Hayes and his band, along with the Max Weinberg 7, did a take-off on "Shaft" all about Conan. It's one of the best musical performances I've ever seen on a talk show, and the late Isaac Hayes' direction was true genius. It was originally broadcast on Christmas 2005, and they rerun it every year about Christmas. Keep an eye out for it. NOT on youtube (NBC) nor even hulu.com - I don't think NBC is allowing any Late Night clips there any more now that he's on The Tonight show.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I could not resist when I found this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaV0Wz-4r-w

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Spinal Tapped (Unplugged), covering The Folksmen's cover of the Stone's _Start Me Up_...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

And here at last,my all-time favourite band in any music anytime ever - The Eagles. What an incredible bunch of guys these are.This song is one of my favourites of theirs,
                                                                                                        Ivan :Cool:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's another one - Joe Walsh, with a little 'personal insight',
                                                                                  Ivan

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Nice song Ivan. Joe Walsh was one of my first guitar heroes...

----------


## Scott Crabtree

This is one of my favoriitos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EjpwEzvhZ0

----------


## Jason Kessler

I'm lovin' this thread.  Getting introduced to a lot of interesting music.  Keep 'em coming.

----------


## Stamper

What a Cool Thread --


I absolutely love this: Sarah Jarosz doing Angeline the Baker /

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-LvX8MkgE4

It is so haunting;

also, in a similar vein, same tune:

Tim May and Brad Davis: I love the dorm room-like spontaneity of it.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq1c---sgS4

Stamper

----------


## Patrick Market

Okay, here's my $0.02 for anyone whoever used a Mel Bay product. Shame there were only lyrics about the guitar and fiddle...

----------


## Igor

Hi, this is great thread! Here´s my Top-Five from the U-tube: 

#1 Roy Smeck: Wizard of the Strings  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqg1-kZxHHU

#2 Dave Apollon: When a Gypsy makesis Mandolin cry  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4YoqjhXVww

#3 Dave Apollon: Sweet Sue  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4SFn5avl_E

#4 Olavi Virta: Hopeinen Kuu ( Olavi Virta is My favourite Finnish singer )  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SIqnLmoNS0

#5 Milton Brown & His Brownies: Taking Off ( Bob Dunn´s lapsteel sound is just Amazing!! )  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxq2WmrE7cE

Hope you Enjoy!

----------


## man dough nollij



----------


## Dan Hoover

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUV...eature=related
> 
> Here is a classic, I play the melody on my mandolin along with it.
> 
> 
> Fish Heads,Fish Head Rolly Polly Fish Heads......
> 
> Enyjoy this clip FUN!


bless you...thank you...thank you...thank you... :Grin:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's another of my Eagles favourites. Ex-Poco lead singer,Tomthy B.Schmidt singing _"I Can't Tell_ _You Why"._ Don Felder's Guitar solo is the smoochiest thing i've ever heard played on Guitar. My missus melts when she hears this - i wish to h**l i could play it !!!,
                                                                                         Ivan :Wink:

----------


## catmandu2

A little Paco..





And for those who've not seen it, my favorite "shreds" vid  :Smile:  (with the proper version below)

----------


## journeybear

> Don Felder's Guitar solo is the smoochiest thing i've ever heard played on Guitar. My missus melts when she hears this - i wish to h**l i could play it !!!


Your mission is clear ... or should be ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Some Harmonica Power:

----------


## Hans

Here's my favorite...that fingerpicking shuffle is killer!

----------


## Lee Callicutt

> ...


You beat me to the punch on that one.  Is Jerry Douglas the greatest sideman, or what!

----------


## Lee Callicutt

No mandolin content, but high and lonesome, nonetheless: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u50IoS2nY7I

----------


## Lee Callicutt

And then there's this gem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbil5sRqwbc

----------


## Hans

Then a'course there's the ever popular Hound Dog Taylor and the Houserockers!  :Grin: 



and the classic "Gimme Back my Wig"



Everyone awake now? :Smile:

----------


## James P

My favorites folder sure isn't getting any smaller with this thread.   :Smile:  
(thx for the Spencer Strickland!!!)

Okay, harmonicas - here's a wonderful series of videos w/ the gifted and amazingly giving Sam Hinton who passed just last month.  Well worth watching even with all the jockeying around between parts.   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcSLu...eature=related

Georges Brassens

Hilarious lyric that I'd love to sing if my French weren't even worse than my singing voice.   I have worked up a guitar/mando instrumental of it, tho'.  Fun changes.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Three favorites from Dervish (dola/zouk content)...

----------


## catmandu2

Dervish are fun, Jim--thanks for those.

FYI...any free reed players here?  I started a FRP group: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=118

----------


## Samjessin

IMHO - the Harry Smith project, as well as the mississippi sheiks tribute leave a lot to be desired.

They both neglected members of large communities of people who are doing this stuff well!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Here is Jim Kweskin and the Jug Band,
 I have loved these guys and gal :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G_134pX4XA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m8h6...eature=related

----------


## Dfyngravity

How could I have forgotten this one. Definitely one of my all time favs:

----------


## Norm Buck

I like this one.... haunting vocals... mando content... sound quality is not the best...not sure about the survivalist thing at the end.... that's a little scary... you may recognize a couple of folks here... and some lovely talented ladies don't hurt either...

----------


## Norm Buck

Those Katzenjammers! I love that! Also a lot of other stuff posted in this thread that i never would have seen/heard before. I love it.

Norm

----------


## Eric Hanson

OK. My turn!

Uke Orchestra of the GB "Orange Blossom Special" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H18aK9HhNSM

Fancy Fiddle playin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meuNW...next=1&index=1

Some of the best Bach played on a Mandolin (E Major Prelude) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSZ40...eature=related

Played on a Ukulele? :Disbelief: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqaYm...eature=related

And how about some Vivaldi!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhOOh...eature=related

Some of my other favs have already been posted.
BTW- Earlier there is a you tube video of Sierra Hull playing guitar. I had it bookmarked but now can't open the link. Is this one available somewhere or did the one who posted it have it on his Computer? :Confused: 

Also for future reference, I would like to know how to post a youtube video link here with the YT video box showing in the post. Please advise.
Thanks and enjoy!

----------


## johnhgayjr

This rocks

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Here's one of my all time fav's on Youtube, Humble Pie's "Natural Born Boogie" It gets a shuffle going.

----------


## catmandu2

> This rocks


It's too bad this doesn't go on for another fourty-or-so minutes...it'd be right up there with Gavin Bryar's "Jesus' Love Never Failed Me."

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's the 'KIng of Swamp Rock' - the awesome Tony Joe White.Possibly better know for writing songs that other's have hits with, than his own versions - unfortunately !. Here's the _Tina Turner_ hit, "Steamy Windows",
                                             Ivan :Cool:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's a good one from John Jorgenson "Ghost Dance". I must get around to learning Byron Berline's Mandolin version of this tune some time,
                                                                 Ivan :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Great Dudu Maia and Caraivana

----------


## journeybear

Here's Tony Joe White and Johnny Cash doing his best known song, "Polk Salad Annie." Some pretty funny interaction. Love the sideburns, too.

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of Humble Pie, here's an unplugged version of "Say No More" from way before the unplugged concept, with Steve Marriott on ukulele ...



My favorite Humble Pie song, though, is "30 Days In The Hole." Never would have tried Newcastle Brown if I hadn't heard about it here. Can't find a live video that holds up to the album version, so here's one with lots of live footage.



But my favorite out of all these is this live version of Small Faces' "Tin Soldier," bad sound and all. A lot of energy here, devoted to a pretty tricky song. Warning: it's loud!

----------


## jamann

Here's one of my favorite YouTube videos. Very unique and very cool!

jamann  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Eric Hanson

This one is of the same band as above and is quite entertaining. Maybe not the best singing but definitely entertaining. :-) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhjOfp42uEA

----------


## journeybear

My favorite band to come along in the 1980s is Scotland's Big Country, who came along about the same time as Ireland's U2 and Wales' The Alarm. In 1983 I saw these last two, with Marshall Crenshaw stuck in between, but their gig opening for Hall & Oates got cancelled when one of them got sick, so I didn't get to see them till a decade later. Somehow they never caught on here like U2, but I loved their unique sound, very high-endy and able to switch from dreamlike and ethereal to high energy and even gritty effortlessly. Theirs was a very different dual guitar approach, usually not blues-based but more steeped in folk traditions, and would incorporate such dynamic interchanges as Bruce Watson crosspicking while Stuart Adamson played melody. Very appealing to a mandolinist. Sometimes their guitars sounded like skirling bagpipes, in the best possible sense. They were one of a very few bands unafraid to spend a lot of time in the higher register and really make it work - Grateful Dead are the only other band I can think of right now successful at this - and often instead of slamming power chords as most bands would do, they were sending out these high strong signals that in lesser hands would have sounded shrill or whiny, but in theirs were thrilling. They should have been playing mandolins.  :Mandosmiley:  I am still knocked out by their debut album, "The Crossing," definitely in my top ten post-60s list, and so wanted to hear them live I was willing to pay Hall & Oates prices just to hear their opening set. I did get to meet them and get their autographs when they played a club date in the mid-90s but it wasn't the same - their sound really needs to be let free in a large or limitless space.

Sorry to go on like this, but I think fewer people in this country, possibly everywhere else too apart from Scotland, remember them than have forgotten them or ever even knew they existed, and even if they do they just remember the song title "In A Big Country." They had a lot going on. Here are a couple of my favorites from them: "Inwards" and "Fields Of Fire." The first and third are from a 1986 gig at The Pier in NYC, which looks like it was an incredible gig all around. About 5:00 in you can see Stuart gets distracted, just as the song is hitting its peak, and soon stops the band and goes into the crowd, guitar still on, to stop some rowdiness. Then the band picks up where it left and finishes out, hardly missing a beat (though a bit of the magic) - a great moment in rock and roll history, IMO. The second version is from Glasgow's The Barrowlands New Year's Eve 1982/1983, a show that included a pipe band at midnight. (I'm sparing y'all from that, though it's at youtube if you want it.) 

On a sad note, Stuart Adamson committed suicide about the same time that George Harrison died. Those couple of weeks were pretty tough for me, as much as I admired and respected these great musicians and loved the music they produced, and having to write obituaries for them was not easy. But at least there are videos such as these that keep memories alive.

----------


## catmandu2

Journeybear-

Thanks for posting those clips--brings back a lot of memories...I couldn't get enough of this stuff when I was a kid.  I was 11 when Rod's EPTAS came out, and I was hooked...so much that I subsequently went back to Faces catalogs...(especially as Rod went "forward" into pop, and never recovered).  Twelve-string guitar is still my preferred axe--emanating largely from what I heard these guys do in the early 70's.  As one of my young bandmates says, we were fortuate in that there was plenty of great rock in the 70s--these guys had a soulful rawness that was very captivating for me, as I wasn't captivated very long with American rock bands of the era.

I'm going to post that Steve on uke vid on the ukulele group site.  Very nice.

Steve Marriot was something special.  And Pete could sure tear it up as a blues-rocker--he didn't do badly as a pop-star of course, but I preferred his bluesy-rockin Humble Pie incarnation.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Here are two favorites of mine from the past. They got me into old time music,happy Sunday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Qfh...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0


ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY

----------


## journeybear

> Journeybear-
> 
> Thanks for posting those clips--brings back a lot of memories...I couldn't get enough of this stuff when I was a kid.  I was 11 when Rod's EPTAS came out, and I was hooked...so much that I subsequently went back to Faces catalogs ...


I've gone on a few of those excursions myself after learning of one performer or another and wanting to know more about their roots and influences, how they got to the point where they had such a effect on me. The whole Small Faces/Faces/Rod Stewart/Humble Pie conglomeration intrigued me for awhile, probably starting with "Itchycoo Park" and "Tin Soldier," reaching fruition with "Ogden's Nut Gone Flake," one of my all-time favorite albums. I had to find out where all this came from and how these guys interrelated. I was thrilled to see Humble Pie in 1972, with a then-hardly-known Nils Lofgren opening, while "Rockin' The Fillmore" was out.

Same with Rod, to a lesser extent. I started with "Gasoline Alley," still my favorite of his, then had to seek out his first solo album. His first four albums were very influential for me, helping to define my idea of what a backup band should sound like. That includes Mickey Waller, whose drum sound I envision about as much as his more famous peers Mitch Mitchell, Keith Moon, and John Bonham. Then of course I had to try and decipher how he fit into the Faces' tangled history. Then there's Ron Wood, weaving his way through British blues-rock bands. Some of The Faces' albums feature some of sloppiest yet most fun playing deemed worthy of release by well-known musicians on major labels. "Had me a real good time ..."  :Laughing:

----------


## first string

Seen some videos from the Transatlantic Sessions, but not this one. I normally prefer Tim O when he's playing traditional music, but this original tune is just gorgeous:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPkDz4T2eVE

Another great one from the first Transatlantic Sessions--one of my favorite versions of one of my favorite songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bO-2Pc00U8

But most importantly (though devoid of mando content) we have Otis at Monterey Pop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHXutgxpjgU

----------


## BlueMt.

That "Brother Wind" clip is also one of my favorites and Darrell Scott does a nice job on the mando.  Another from that album that I really like is "Shattered Cross" written by the late Stuart Adamson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8DjA...e=channel_page

----------


## Mandoviol

> That "Brother Wind" clip is also one of my favorites and Darrell Scott does a nice job on the mando.  Another from that album that I really like is "Shattered Cross" written by the late Stuart Adamson.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8DjA...e=channel_page


His version of "Shattered Cross" is probably one of the best things I've ever heard (I listen to it all the time off the album).  By the way, how'd you find the video?  I was trying to upload it earlier and couldn't find it again on Youtube...

----------


## cheesecutter

Now take the 1st page or any one of them of the thread and turn on each video and see what you get......it kinda cool then as the vids end it gets just as weird in reverse. Kinda Joe Craven like.....Its quite rythematic. What a trip.

----------


## BlueMt.

> His version of "Shattered Cross" is probably one of the best things I've ever heard (I listen to it all the time off the album).  By the way, how'd you find the video?  I was trying to upload it earlier and couldn't find it again on Youtube...


I tried to find it yesterday and it wasn't there.  When I saw "Brother Wind" posted here I looked again and there it was.  :Confused:   I've listened to Stuart Adamson's version and Darell Scott's original version and I much prefer this one.

----------


## journeybear

> Now take the 1st page or any one of them of the thread and turn on each video and see what you get......


It's a pretty diverse collection, that's for sure. Representative of our own diversity, I reckon.  :Wink: 




> Another from that album that I really like is "Shattered Cross" written by the late Stuart Adamson...


Thanks for that. I'd read that toward the end he'd been working on projects in Nashville, but haven't looked into how they had progressed. Guess it's time to dig a little deeper there. Big Country country? Hmmm ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Mandoviol

> I tried to find it yesterday and it wasn't there.  When I saw "Brother Wind" posted here I looked again and there it was.   I've listened to Stuart Adamson's version and Darell Scott's original version and I much prefer this one.


Well, and he's got Paul Brady with him (and uilleann pipes--everything sounds better with those)!  

And hey, they've got a video out now from Series 4!

----------


## TEE

Rain and Snow ,    Rowan and Rice ,   Double tremelo work at around 5:00 with mandolin and mandola.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Lyle Lovett, w/ Sam...

----------


## journeybear

> Here are two favorites of mine from the past. They got me into old time music,happy Sunday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Qfh...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0
> 
> 
> ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY


Well, it was nice to see the late Herbert Khaury - I mean, Tiny Tim - again, in peak form. That Lawrence Welk version of "Winchester Cathedral," though, was pretty insipid - and considering what it started out as ...  :Disbelief: 

Here's the version I remember, by The New Vaudeville Band. This is not live, of course, but cute anyway.



From the same show, much better video quality but another song first ... FFWD to 2:52  :Wink:

----------


## MLT

Here are two of my favoites fom the Beyma Bros that were released this year.



and

----------


## hank

Norm and Tee I really like that version of Rain and Snow as well.  Sharon and Peter's mandolin and mandola tremelo together sound like the perfect match.  Great video. Thanks

----------


## mtucker

Good stuff, thanks. As a first call bassist, Leland's been a busy man for many years.

----------


## TEE

> Norm and Tee I really like that version of Rain and Snow as well.  Sharon and Peter's mandolin and mandola tremelo together sound like the perfect match.  Great video. Thanks



Sorry, Norm I did not see where you had already posted Rain and Snow- It is a great arrangement of that song, hank. Glad you enjoyed it (again).

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Let's see if this works.
if it does, this is from the Transatlantic session with a room full of great talent.

----------


## Igor

Jethro and Chet together!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wGUPN9-cj0

----------


## journeybear

That is too fine, even the chit chat ("What do you feel like pckin' there?" "The one we rehearsed?"). I'm going to post it right here: 



In fact, if I may make a suggestion, folks, whenever possible embed the videos here so the rest of us don't have to go opening another window. It'd be much more convenient. In case you don't know how, there are just a few steps - copy the embed code (to the right of the clip at youtube), click on the youtube icon above the message pane, post the code in the pop-up, click OK, and presto-change-o! This way it's a collection of videos, not a collection of links.  :Wink:  Thanks ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## James P

Ye olde favorite Paul Brady with Andy Irvine on yon bouzouki.

----------


## Michael Wolf

These Paul Brady & Andy Irvine recordings are wonderful.
And here´s one of my favorite Country Gentlemen, the King of Polyester:



I saw them live on their 1998 "Twango Bango Deluxe Tour", that was lovely. I was glad to find this on youtube.

----------


## Igor

> That is too fine, even the chit chat ("What do you feel like pckin' there?" "The one we rehearsed?"). I'm going to post it right here: 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, if I may make a suggestion, folks, whenever possible embed the videos here so the rest of us don't have to go opening another window. It'd be much more convenient. In case you don't know how, there are just a few steps - copy the embed code (to the right of the clip at youtube), click on the youtube icon above the message pane, post the code in the pop-up, click OK, and presto-change-o! This way it's a collection of videos, not a collection of links.  Thanks ...


Thanks for this joyrneybear! Now I know how to do it  :Smile:  
Cheers, Igor

----------


## Michael Wolf

Since we are at Jethro, here´s another Jethro. And also a great one, in a different way. This concert was filmed and, of course, played very well. What a band and what a performance.

----------


## GVD

> ...The whole Small Faces/Faces/Rod Stewart/Humble Pie conglomeration intrigued me for awhile... I had to find out where all this came from and how these guys interrelated...


You know a lot of those guys went on to make some darn good music. Everybody knows Ron Wood joined the Stones around 75 and Ian McLagan played with them for a while beginning in 77. It was also in 77 that Ronnie Lane made the great "Routgh Mix" album with Pete Townshend. I loved that album and still like to sing this one

----------


## fredfrank

Video posting not working for me. Maybe I'll attempt this another time.

----------


## mtucker

seeing CA, can't help but be reminded his work with Knopfler several years back on 'Neck and Neck'. I could listen to these two for days ..

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's one of my favourite 'ladies' in music,Nanci Griffith,singing "Once In A Very Blue Moon". A beautiful song,beautifully sung by a very lovely woman - it doesn't get better than that for me !,
                                                                                                                          Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Editing because I didn't do it right the first time.    :Redface:   :Whistling:

----------


## Bobbie Dier

This is good.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

OK! That is all for now!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

Doesn't look like I have!  Anyway - look up Marty Stuart Dark Bird on You Tube.

----------


## Steve Perry

> This rocks


The Blues is The Blues, Baby!  Even in ... What is that, Russian???

----------


## Steve Perry

I love this one... and live for jams like this.  Watch the faces of the banjo player and the singer...  and the fiddle player trying to pass on her break...

----------


## Patrick Hull

Okay....just asking...what kind of banjo is that?

----------


## Steve Perry

> Okay....just asking...what kind of banjo is that?


Nechville???... Maybe???

----------


## GVD

> Okay....just asking...what kind of banjo is that?


Ugliest one I've ever seen.

----------


## RichieK

It looks like one of Scott Vestals 'Stealth' banjos. The fifth string is hidden in the neck.

----------


## Mandoviol

> The Blues is The Blues, Baby!  Even in ... What is that, Russian???


Russian blues on a hurdy-gurdy, no less!

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I'm desperately in love with this woman, for the record (not that I ever met her, but really  :Grin:  )

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's my final offering. Beth Neilsen Chapman singing her song _"I Find Your Love"_. Possibly the most beautiful & moving song i've ever heard & ever will hear,
                                                                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Gerry Hastie

Let's try this embed thing.  Marty Stuart - Dark Bird then ace mandolin!



Hope it's worked!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

Has it worked this time?

----------


## PhilGE

Wasn't sure if this was up yet or not...

----------


## James P

Off the hook Cuatro playing by Cristian Nieves.

----------


## delsbrother

This one is fun to play along with.

ps I think mando orchestras need more flagmen.

----------


## thirdstation

The player in this clip is Matt Raum.  When I need inspiration for the kind of jam player I'd like to become I watch this.

I like it b/c:
a) Not many videos seem to show the mando player chopping up close like this one does (of course, the point of this clip is to showcase the almost-finished mando, not the song).  For a novice like me that's useful.

b) The fills (turnarounds??) are tasteful and varied.

c) The break fits the song and sounds great even though it doesn't follow the melody (to my ear).

They way Matt is playing makes the song much more interesting than if he were just chopping G,C,D like I'd currently do.

-Mark

----------


## Miked

How about some Leo:



Leo was the first acoustic guitarist that I really got into growing up in the '70s.  With all the Zeppelin and Sabbath I listened to, I think my folks REALLY liked Leo.   :Grin:

----------


## Miked

Leo jammin' with a couple other guys:

----------


## Chris Keth

The Avett Brothers, a really talented group of guys. I had the pleasure to see them play for a very small group of people in a bakery this week and became an instant fan.

----------


## tree

Time for another Clarence White clip.

This one is a clinic for right hand technique.  I saw Bryan Sutton and Tony Rice pick I Am a Pilgrim in Raleigh, NC a couple of years ago.  Tony played Clarence's old 'bone (not the guitar in this clip), and payed some righteous homage to Clarence with his picking.  This is one of my favorite blues of all time . . . and Soldier's Joy is a bonus.

----------


## KCrook

Well, one can spend an afternoon enjoying the music on this thread. :-)

So, I will post a few my favorites as well. First up, here Jesse Cobb, Kym Warner and Andy Falco with my favorite YT version of, "Angeline The Baker."



Next, Robert Bowlin, Will Maring and Brad Davis with my favorite YT version of "Whiskey Before Breakfast." Robert Bowlin is outstanding btw. If you get a chance to seem him play, don't miss it.

----------


## PhilGE

This is a master at play. Turn up the volume and take time to listen to the whole thing. He's got incredible range of expression and impeccable technique.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Oh Boy ! - _''That Whiskey before Breakfast''_ clip is simply beautiful (& now on my PC). It's the sweetest,most un-cluttered version of it i've heard to date & the picking is amazing.That's inspired me to get my Guitar out sometime today,
                                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Check out Roland White's work at about 1:10

----------


## PhilGE

The instrument is a theorbo or theorbe - an extended range lute. The advantage of both high and low register. Wild looking, but amazing sound from this virtuoso. Inspiring music for a Sunday morning.

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

As I also play the banjo I've had this clip in my youtube favourites for quite some time:




and the video clips uploaded by this guy (his youtube name is tantoonie0) have all been very useful to me both for banjo and mandolin. Particularly this one below from which I learned the importance of a calm picking action and trained myself to be more controlled. Much happier with how I play now thanks to this video. If tantoonie0 is a member of this forum, more power to you, many thanks!

----------


## r.riley77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCtcCeU2so8

----------


## Jill McAuley

Rakish Paddy, thanks for posting that Barney clip - I lost count, does he play 5 tunes? There's some stamina for you!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## man dough nollij



----------


## Cathal Whelehan

> Rakish Paddy, thanks for posting that Barney clip - I lost count, does he play 5 tunes? There's some stamina for you!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Hi Jill,

glad you liked it. It took me a few views to count the reels too, but I'm pretty certain it's a set of four. I'm afraid I only know the name of the last one (The High Reel) but I'll check back through the comments on the clip, they usually contain clues to the names of the tunes.

I just love the languid way he plays. It's like he's hardly touching the strings.

Here's another great one of him with his banjo band where the High Reel is played again. What I love about this clip (and banjo bands in general) is that it somehow sounds like the singing of a choir of extremely talented chickens (but you may need to close your eyes and turn the volume up to get my drift  :Laughing:

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Hi Jill,
> 
> glad you liked it. It took me a few views to count the reels too, but I'm pretty certain it's a set of four. I'm afraid I only know the name of the last one (The High Reel) but I'll check back through the comments on the clip, they usually contain clues to the names of the tunes.
> 
> I just love the languid way he plays. It's like he's hardly touching the strings.
> 
> Here's another great one of him with his banjo band where the High Reel is played again. What I love about this clip (and banjo bands in general) is that it somehow sounds like the singing of a choir of extremely talented chickens (but you may need to close your eyes and turn the volume up to get my drift


In that first clip of Barney the first reel is "The Maid Behind the Bar" - I'll have to listen again for the other ones.

The banjo band clip is awesome! Reminds me of a session I was at during the Johnnie Keenan Festival a few years back - 10 banjo players, one bodhran, and a fiddler!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

Final banjo one from me as I don't want to clutter the thread with it (although in justifying this one, I would add that I'm currently trying to transfer it to mandolin = very hard work, but enjoyable).

Great skills...

----------


## sean808080

What a great thread. I know what I'll be doing when I get home... :-)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> The Avett Brothers, a really talented group of guys. I had the pleasure to see them play for a very small group of people in a bakery this week and became an instant fan.


Good one Chris. They used to get a lot of airplay on XM, before XM/Sirius replaced X-Country on XM Channel 13 with Sirius' Outlaw Country.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

For anyone who doubts that the magic is still there:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEPbnc4eQ_Y

----------


## Dan Hoover

i hear the Avett Brothers on sirius the loft channel quite a lot...
good one kevin,first mr.dylan on here..good pick..

----------


## Dan Hoover

here's this...



  and this is great listening..

----------


## James P

Wild Mammals!

----------


## Dfyngravity

Don't think anyone has posted this yet.....? But this is a great video. And I do love me some D'jango

----------

GreenMTBoy

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes, that´s a very nice video. 
I´d like to add some Romane:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Brief, but good craic nonetheless...



Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mandoviol

One of my more favorite comic songs.  Unfortunately there's no actual video on Youtube of a performance of the full-band version (though there is one of him singing solo for a bunch of bewildered Germans), so we will have to grin and bear it.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIhvUCVNlLI

Catherine Russell performing New Speedway Boogie.  It's a lot of fun.  Enjoy! And if someone could actually imbed this into a post, it'd be great!

Here's the imbed code, for whatever it's worth.

----------


## Mandoviol

That should do it.

----------


## journeybear

OK, no MC, but wow! Brandi Carlile brings a young audience member up on stage, gives her parts of the song to do on her own, and she does very well. It's a time-honored device to get the audience involved, but Brandi lets her loose to a degree that's well above the usual. What a nice, encouraging thing to do, a memory this girl will treasure forever. Brought tears to me eyes, it did, sensing how much this must have meant to her.



In the previous clip, is that Larry Campbell playing mandolin?

----------


## Mando Smash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JXEdzWoGBc







 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

I'm sorry if I sound snippy, but it ain't that tricky to embed videos. It sure would make things easier for us viewers if people would learn how. Easier than following links to youtube and waiting for it to load, _each time._

Thanks!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mando Smash

:Wink:

----------


## Patrick Hull

Interesting video Journeybear.  A lot of things had to come together to make that "magic" happen....kid had to know the words....had to be able to sing and willing....performer had to be willing to take a chance....May make a big difference to that kid.  Like a young Ricky Skaggs being brought up  on stage with Monroe.

----------


## journeybear

Very true, Pat. And they all DID come together, which is why I said wow! These things often fall flat for one reason or another - most often because someone singing along in the comfortable anonymity of the audience will tend to freeze up when pulled onto the stage. Not this time!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Don't know who this gal is, but lovely playing here...




Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Shove The Pig's Foot . . .

----------


## Kevin Briggs

> I'm sorry if I sound snippy, but it ain't that tricky to embed videos. It sure would make things easier for us viewers if people would learn how. Easier than following links to youtube and waiting for it to load, _each time._
> 
> Thanks!


I had something snippy to say in response. It had something to do with there being two people in life that I have to apologize to, my wife and you. However, that wouldn't help anything.

I read through how to post the videos and was obviously missing a step. I'm not sure what I did wrong, so I'm sorry to everyone who was interested in the Dylan video and had to watch it via the link. I'll read closer next time.

Thanks for posting it for me though.

----------


## Dfyngravity

This is one of my new favorites. Just watch the right hand technique, just as solid as it gets.

----------


## journeybear

Hey Kevin (and everybody) ... I didn't mean to single you out, or anyone else, and I'm sorry if I gave that impression. It's just that I was scanning through this thread for the first time in a little while and I came across three links r/t videos in the newest page _alone._ The problems some have with posting videos seems to come up from time to time, and somehow this just caught me at the wrong time. I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds this irritating. I just wanted to nudge people along toward making this "project" more user-friendly. After all, it's "Post your favorite clips," not links.  :Wink: 

You don't have to apologize to me. I was just, in my own kooky way, trying to turn the world forward just a smidge. As to your wife, you're on your own there!  :Smile:

----------


## BlueMt.

"Hey Joe" Tim O'Brien

----------


## Mandoviol

> Shove The Pig's Foot . . .


My favorite tune off that entire album!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

What a great sounding player! What a great sounding mandolin! 



7 years of practice.  Wonder where I'll be in terms of ability in my 7th year playing?  Only 4 and half to go!

----------


## Darren Bailey

Hey gerry, I'm learning that tune today, I've watched that same clip over and over, I'm about 2/3 of the way through the song but I play it about 1/3 the speed of this young chap. Great playing (on the video, not in my house).

----------


## BlueMt.

I guess I'll try again.  :Confused: 

Tim O'Brien and friends doing "Hey Joe".

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> This is one of my new favorites. Just watch the right hand technique, just as solid as it gets.


Great find. Though I never liked Mozart this Turkish Rondo is a neat piece and this rendition is stellar.

Now if he only played bluegrass etc. and if he only lived in my neck of the woods and...

----------


## Paul Cowham

First time I have tried to embed a video, hopefully this will work

This guy is an amazing guitarist and I really like the humour of this clip which seems to suit the music. As far as I can tell this was recorded after getting home from the pub on his mates guitar (which appeals to me), given all this I can forgive a few missed notes!

----------


## Barb Friedland

I stumbled on this last night. No mandolin content but still- amazing!
 And I cannot get it to embed so here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k

----------


## Jill McAuley

trying to embed Barb's clip...



Hurrah - it worked!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Michael Wolf

Simon Mayor in a 1993 TV appearance with one of the nicest tune-sets that I know, written by him. Then the "Mandolinquents" and the "Working Party":

----------


## chasray

Thanks for the Simon Mayor. On "Jump the Gun" he first plays an "A", then goes to an "F" style, then back to the A. Is the F a mandola? (notice the capo on the 2nd fret -- hee hee). And what guitar is Mr. Lincoln using?
Cool stuff.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes, Simon plays a mandola with capo here, so he is in DAEB. Both, the mando and the mandola, are made by Mike Vanden of Scotland. The guitar seems to be Simons, he plays a parlor guitar made by Russ Wootton of England.

----------


## journeybear

No MC, but two clips from one of my favorite current singer/songwriters of the rocking variety, one whom I am glad and honored to have as a friend, and whose half-birthday it is today, Patti Rothberg.  :Cool: 

These are from 1996, performing "Inside," the first single from her extraordinary debut album, "Between The 1 & The 9." (IMO one of the best albums of the 1990s, and (sadly) often available in the cutout bins of your music store for 99¢.) The video quality is a bit substandard - they look like video transfers - but I like the energy and verve, and also the development from her first somewhat nervous appearance on national TV (Letterman) to her second on Leno a few weeks later. And for those who have some outdated notion that "girls can't rock," Patti pretty much shreds that.  :Mandosmiley: 








PS: There has been _some_ MC, the few times I've sat in with her. My take on the solo is a _bit_ different ...  :Wink:

----------


## theCOOP

I've enjoyed this one for quite some time.

Multi-instrumentalist Terry Woods (Sweeney's Men, Steeleye Span, Gay & Terry Wods, Woods Band and The Pogues). What is it, a Bouzouki perhaps?

I've seen Terry Play three times with the Pogues between '06-'08 and also back in 2003 when he came through town with fellow pogues Philip Chevron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrmR_14gApA

----------


## Darren Bailey

Sam Bush and Tony Rice 1971 just great

----------


## hank

Great video English.  It's fun to see Sam and Toni when they were young Bucks.  Sam's Axe looks like his hoss before the extentionectomy.  Anybody know if he had it that far back?

----------


## kjell

Here's a Merlefest Midnight Jam with Chris Thile, Vassar Clements, Sam Bush, David Grisman, Tony Rice and more. Daybreak in Dixie.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Michael Wolf
Thanks for the Working Party videos!! They were excellent. I recognize Chris Leslie from Fairport Convention on violin. Is that Maart Allcock on guitar and mandola? I am going to add these videos to my favorites.  
Bobbie

----------


## fishdawg40

Here's a few that I was addicted to for a while.  "Vincent Black Lightning 1952".  First by the songwriter Richard Thompson and then the Del McCourry Band's version.  Both have equal respect from me.  I love how Thompson messes with the time.

----------


## journeybear

Wish I could find a video of Greg Brown doing this great song. It was his version I heard first, at Falcon Ridge in 1994 (I think).

Here are a couple more versions - Mary Lou Lord in a pretty straightforward rendition



Reckless Kelly with a fine full-band version



and Jeff Lang doing some fine fingerpicking



They all pale in comparison to the original, of course. I can't believe RT can just sit in some hotel room and reel off all that brilliance like it was nothing. The guy's just amazing. Picks mandolin every now and then too (obligatory MC requirement satisfied).  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## sgarrity

Those Simon Mayor videos are wonderful!!  I wish he'd tour this side of the pond some more!

----------


## Michael Wolf

I wish he´d tour our side of the pond some more, too. It seems that he seldom leaves the british island.




> Is that Maart Allcock on guitar and mandola? I am going to add these videos to my favorites.  
> Bobbie


Hi Bobbie. Yes, that´s Maart Allcock. When you go to their site you can watch the interviews that they made with each other. Great people, and funny too.   theworkingparty - Interviews

Thanks for the Richard Thompson song, that´s a great version by Jeff Lang.

Here is something else that I like:
Stimmhorn from Switzerland, then Anna Ternheim from Sweden and DRD from Asturia in the North of Spain.

----------


## GoVols

I never tire of seeing this band, The Greencards, play:   :Popcorn:

----------


## Pete Hicks

Here's Billy Pitrone doing Vincent with Bean Creek.

----------


## journeybear

Imagine my surprise when I tuned in to see Shakira on The View this morning and heard mandolin!

I'm not saying this is one of my favorite videos, but when one of the top ten international artists - which I believe the Colombian star is - uses a mandolin in her band - it's an event worth sharing (even with the fawning and intrusion of the host). OK, it was an Ovation, but still ...  Shakira is of course better-known for her dance-oriented music, and you see part of the video from the title song of her current album, "She-Wolf," at the start. I was expecting her to perform that, as she has been doing so in her recent TV appearances, but instead, we got this.  :Mandosmiley:  And the inclusion of a banjar was probably even stranger - couldn't tell you when, if ever, I've seen one on TV. But Shakira has an adventurous spirit and a history of pushing the envelope, so I'm not completely surprised. In fact, this whole performance seemed so natural I wouldn't be at all surprised to learn she does something like this in her shows, a little unplugged segment. You can be sure I'll be tuning in to see what she does on Good Morning America Thursday.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Great video English.  It's fun to see Sam and Toni when they were young Bucks.  Sam's Axe looks like his hoss before the extentionectomy.  Anybody know if he had it that far back?


There was a thread on the cafe about the movie "Country Soul". This clip is from that movie. The mandolin that Sam Bush plays here is the 30ies Fern that one cafe brother owns (and owned back then). It is not Hoss. The owner is the mandolin player who plays this mandolin in the opening sequence of the movie. He was also involved in making the movie (camera...?). This comes from my feeble memory and it´s you who would have to dig up the thread about the movie right now. And yes, that is an incredibly great performance in that clip.

----------


## hank

Thanks Olaf.  I was thinking about joining NetFlix to get some of the movies listed in another thread about Movies Levon Helm(The Band)played in.  I'll add Country Soul and Camera to my list.

----------


## journeybear

That is so funny! "Theme From Billy Jack" done bluegrass style - brilliant! That song was all over the airwaves back in the summer of '71. "Billy Jack" was the first movie to use the modern super-hype publicity approach - just a massive publicity campaign for months until the movie came out, and of course it was nowhere near as good as the hype had led the public to believe. Still made a ton of money, though.  :Wink:  Anyway, the movie and the theme were very much on the public's mind, so it's quite natural for Sam and Tony _et al_ to have a little fun with it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## musicguy

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfh...ass-inst_music



Rob

----------


## Darren Bailey

bill!

----------


## Darren Bailey

bill!

----------


## Tom C

Bluegrass Alliance video - Is that around the time Sam had his hand caught in car door and had to use a thumb pick? it does not look like he has a flat pick during the strumming. It's too hard to tell from intro.

----------


## catmandu2



----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks for Hermeto, catmandu2. That´s great.

----------


## MartyCanary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMbNkyTCTG8

----------


## bratsche

I love this! ;-)  :Cool:

----------


## Ben Milne

Sometimes you have really frustrating days where nothing is going right for you, and then the CBOM-like object (you just trod on) starts laughing at you...
( a 2 minute diversion from musical clips...)

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

This is great !

----------


## SchlazzGraft

Posted this in another thread, but its just one i stumbled upon and thought was pretty neat

----------


## Gothic3

Ricky Skaggs and friends..............the best!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIPeIR3KlMY

----------


## Brian

Love this thread.  No Mando content in my contribution, but loads of soul and a white Gibson SG (?) played by Sister Rosetta Tharpe.  At 1:45 you can see where Pete Townsend got the inspiration for his guitar pyrotechnics.


Sorry, couldn't do just 1.  Some white boy soul from Mike Farris doing Green Green Grass of Home

----------


## Mandoviol

> I love this! ;-)


Mike looks like he's having more fun...

----------


## Mandoviol

Just Bobby McFerrin being his nifty self (and messing with the minds of his audience!)

----------


## tree

Sweetness and light . . . in B major.

----------


## Mark Seale

If you're in the Austin area, look these guys up.

----------


## fishtownmike

Jim Richter has quite a few that i like. this is jut one of them.

----------


## journeybear

Here you go  - Ricky Skaggs, Marty Stuart, and NO MC!  :Disbelief:  What? That's right, because this is from a show Ricky was hosting on TNN (not sure when, but judging by his hair it was a while ago) called "Monday Night Concerts" and his guests are Marty Stuart and Brian Setzer, and they are having a whale of a time with The Stray Cats' "Rock This Town." Good ol' rockabilly, new-style!

OK - This was taped at The Ryman 2/5/97 and broadcast in two parts, on 4/28/97 and 6/9/97. The first half of the show featured Elvis Costello and George Jones. Sounds like a mighty fine time to me!

----------


## rcrowd

Had to post one of the BEST acoustic guitar player I've ever seen live...   :Disbelief: 



Rcrowd

----------


## journeybear

And now for something completely different ...



This just wigged me out. I wish it didn't fade out before the end (the only other version I've found at youtube sets this to images from "A Clockwork Orange" which I ain't about to post here), and I wonder where Ian Anderson was - maybe this is what the band did while he took a break or changed costumes. Pretty wild! If you look through the related videos you'll find their reworking of Bach's Double Violin Concerto from 1985, a medley of Mozart themes as a showcase for Ian's flute, and more "Jethro Tull Takes On The Classics."

----------


## Ken_P

This is a recent find - Mike Marshall playing the Chaconne from Bach's Partita no. 2 in d. The video quality isn't great, and it's incomplete, but the playing more than makes up for it. If I could one day play like this, I think I would put down the mandolin because there's nothing I could do that would top it.

----------


## Scott Austin

check it out!

----------


## Scott Austin

Oh and This,I almost forgot.

----------


## Scott Austin

I will stop now.

----------


## Michael Wolf

And not to forget these:

----------


## LateBloomer

Two mandolins!!!!   Ron trades instruments at 1:50.... I LOVE this!

----------


## Michael Wolf

I admire him:

He has some more great tunes on his channel.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Posted this elsewhere, but just for kicks, here it is again.




And yet another youth wonder!

----------


## Mark Seale

Joe Booher:

----------


## Grindstaff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKV7pzePbpQ

----------


## Steve Farling

More Love - Tim Obrien Band Telluride 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oomZH3gUunA

----------


## journeybear

No MC - Paul Anka's surprisingly valid big band version of a rock song:



Turnabout is fair play (or sweet revenge) - Sid Vicious' rock version of a Paul Anka song:

----------


## Scott Austin

The Best combination in the world!LOL

----------


## journeybear

These just in - faithful renditons of Beatles tunes (arrangements by Robert A. Margo), performed by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra 12/5/09, conductor Mark Davis.

----------


## Scott Austin

One more. This stuff always cheers me up.

----------


## journeybear

What a glorious mishmash of styles! I've heard them before, even have their first album somewhere, but seeing them in action is a whole 'nother somethin'! This is a fine way to celebrate what would have been the King's 75th birthday.  :Cool:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scott Austin

> What a glorious mishmash of styles! I've heard them before, even have their first album somewhere, but seeing them in action is a whole 'nother somethin'! This is a fine way to celebrate what would have been the King's 75th birthday.


Glad you liked it !

----------


## Steven Scott

Smells Like Teen Spirit by the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KZjnFZvCNc

----------


## Heliocentric

This one always gets me going.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAkOhXIsI0

----------


## delsbrother

What's the deal with that bass?! Gives me hope for my Carvin e-bass-o-lin idea.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Dear members and visitors ...

My bimonthly reminder: please embed your clips. It really makes things easier than waiting for the link to open another window and all that. Keeps the viewing flow going, ya know? Besides, it's "Post your favorite clips," not links, _capisce?_  :Wink: 

Choose an insertion point, hit the red youtube button, paste your embed code in the popup - there ya go!

Thanks!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandomax

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lightnin.../3/2dALeKfPnV4
Here is my band playing "Baltimore Jonny."  34 degrees out, and we played outside.  Too bad the space heaters were broken!

----------


## Dobe

Caterina Valente

How adorable (and talented ) was she ? !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Cx4W8VQI4

also love the One Note Samba segment at the 40 sec point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C1QO...eature=related

----------


## catmandu2

:Whistling:

----------


## Scott Austin

Catmandu 2,

That is GREAT!

----------


## Scott Austin

lol

----------


## Dan Hoover

catmandu2,Scott...that's funny..your twisted...

----------


## catmandu2

To be fair to Henrietta and Merna, here's the unsatanized version.

----------


## sbarnes

got this link from a friend today....a bluegrass band (don't know who they are) playing queen.....i liked it

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1928133

----------


## Heliocentric

> Dear members and visitors ...
> 
> My bimonthly reminder: please embed your clips. It really makes things easier than waiting for the link to open another window and all that. Keeps the viewing flow going, ya know? Besides, it's "Post your favorite clips," not links, _capisce?_ 
> 
> Choose an insertion point, hit the red youtube button, paste your embed code in the popup - there ya go!
> 
> Thanks!


Did that and in my case the only thing that came up was a youtube-sized white box.

----------


## James P

That rooster is sooo wrong!   :Chicken: 

And where has Caterina Valente been all my life?

----------


## Mike Bullard



----------


## Jason Nagati

An octave mandolin version of "Lady of Spain":



And I haven't seen the Carolina Chocolate Drops posted yet:

----------


## hank

Alright Mike you guys got it going on.  Your mandolin sounds really good with you behind the plectrum.

----------


## hank

Great stuff Jason.

----------


## journeybear

> Did that and in my case the only thing that came up was a youtube-sized white box.


Hate to say it, but you must have done something wrong - and that's one problem with computers and/or code - all it takes is one little error to make the whole thing go kerphlooey. What's with this 100% perfect deal, anyway? Human error is part of our nature, dadgummit!  :Mad:  Well, until computers begin to think for themselves, and then during that brief period of time until they realize they don't need us and eradicate imperfect human beings (I've seen the movies) they do the correcting for us, we must cope.

I direct you to this thread, where people have expressed their exasperation and found solutions for some time, and you may want to see post #32, in which I offer a solution in some detail. You may notice my  post is written in an odd way - I specify the end code and _then_ the beginning code. The reason for that is when I wrote it as one would expect - the beginning and then the end - everything between those bits of code vanished into that same white blankness you described. That is, that section of text had become embedded. You can use that thread to test out your embedding skills, as others have done. You _will_ get the hang of it, I assure you. Practice makes perfect!

PS: That was the John Butler clip, right? Very nice, and thanks for bringing it. Oh, and in case no one else has said so yet - Welcome to the Café!

----------


## StetsonHat

This one blows me away.  

It's a nearly unrecognizable rendition of a Tom Waits number called Hoist That Rag, played on a ukulele by a guy who's obviously a classically trained guitarist.

Gotta love his handle also (WaitsWatcher).

I hope you enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USWLXvI-QwY

----------


## catmandu2

Jimmy..

----------


## tree

The interviews were more interesting (to me) than the playing, but his playing has improved a bit since that was recorded . . .

Search youtube under Leon Russell, and you get the same can-that-really-be-him feeling when you run across the clips from when Leon played with the Shin Dogs (along with James Burton, Glen Campbell and Delany Bramlett) on Shindig!

----------


## GRW3

I just hooked up my laptop to my new HDTV. I watched the Raconteurs and the English Ukulele Orchestra and the Tim O'Brien cuts above. The sound came through my surround sound system with the big Klipsch speakers not those usual tin can with string sounding computer jobs. Oh my was that fun.

----------


## ...and Master of None

I have this one bookmarked: 



...because whenever I am frustrated with my progress this is strangely inspirational.

Somebody beat me to Tommy Emmanuel's guitar boogie so I'll settle for this asa close second for sheer listening pleasure:



And finally, for mando content somebody already posted daddystovepipe Hard Times on an RM-1 in another thread, so how about a little comedy with this one:



Or this one:



John

----------


## journeybear

That Mahjun and Giroux video reminded me of something - one of my all-time favorite mandolin features, "Mandolin Boogie" by Arthur "Guitar Boogie" Smith (the B-side of his big hit single):



I thought Mahjun & Giroux did this too, but it looks like I was thinking of this:

----------


## journeybear

This is my new favorite horror show:



And you can own it, too - bidding starts at $499. And as far as I'm concerned, since the seller has clearly shown where he stands on the "Tune it or die" issue ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Mandoviol

I'm liking the Seasick Steve.  Two-strings and a slide = pretty darn awesome.

----------


## catmandu2

> I'm liking the Seasick Steve.  Two-strings and a slide = pretty darn awesome.


Yeah man...thanks for pointing that out.  That boyz funky.  Love that 1- and 2-string stuff.  I've caught the guitar bug again--gone back to flamenco and also playing drums in a a rockabilly-blues outfit.

Mviol-...  you and billkill- will have to take over the fiddle forum..  :Coffee:

----------


## ...and Master of None

> I'm liking the Seasick Steve.  Two-strings and a slide = pretty darn awesome.


Yeah, every time I think I'd be a better musician if I just spent a few more k$ I watch the videos of him and those of some young kid playing a one-string didley bow and just walk away shaking my head.

Steve's pretty funny, too.  In one of his videos he tells about how he got that guitar.  Probably not a true story but it's hilarious.

John

----------


## ...and Master of None

> That Mahjun and Giroux video reminded me of something - one of my all-time favorite mandolin features, "Mandolin Boogie" by Arthur "Guitar Boogie" Smith (the B-side of his big hit single):


That is one sweet Wurlitzer, too!

John

----------


## journeybear

If you go to that guy's youtube channel, you'll see he has over 100 videos, all of one old record player or another playing the record. Very cool. Plus he has pretty good taste, as far as I'm concerned.  :Wink:

----------


## Tom C

Somebody must have already posted this but I did not see it.....

----------


## Mandotarian

Heres a pretty cool cover...been trying to work this one out, what is that second chord he hits after the D? Don't recognize the shape.


Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95VvAP0WMmE

----------


## Mandoviol

This is cool:

----------


## Mandotarian

> Heres a pretty cool cover...been trying to work this one out, what is that second chord he hits after the D? Don't recognize the shape.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95VvAP0WMmE


Just realized how to embed whoops

----------


## ...and Master of None

> Just realized how to embed whoops


But why would you *want* to embed whoops?  :Grin:

----------


## hank

Mandoviol the impossible duet was cool.  Just trying to either find a way, or make one for them to jam with 3 string Seasick Steve.  Get back Loretta!  Like combining matter and antimatter we could create a black hole of music sucking the very marrow out of every bone that has gone before.

----------


## journeybear

No whoops ...






> ... what is that second chord he hits after the D? Don't recognize the shape.


I don't recognize the shape either (I have a hard enough time reading guitar chords, let alone mandolin chords,  :Disbelief:  and he's new at it), but I recognize the sound. The progression goes E - D - A - G ...

And I quote: "It's not just for bluegrass ya know!! Rock and Roll mandolin rules!!"

----------


## bratsche

> This is cool:


I saw that one a week or so ago, and *LOL*ed all the way through it.  Technically, the guy plays it just about flawlessly, and the violin played as cello is a hilarious touch, but it is also the most strident, brash and unmusical performance of the piece I have ever heard played so technically flawlessly.  :Disbelief:  Love the parts at 4:38, and then at 4:53 - like fingernails on a chalkboard, but just so perfect fingernails. ;-) My reaction was, "it figures, just leave it to a cellist!"  This is hubristic cellistic smartassery highjinks at its finest.  :Laughing:   (apologies to cellists who may be reading this, no offense intended!)

bratsche

----------


## journeybear

So, how do you _really_ feel about it? Don't hold back, now ...  :Laughing: 

Never mind, I think I got it!  :Wink:

----------


## John Rosett

I hadn't seen this one before:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf9P_dXb8hQ

Jethro, Chet, Boots, Floyd...

----------


## Mandobart

Just tripped across this one today.  GREAT mandolin/mandocello and vocal duet:

----------


## catmandu2

Check out the bass player.. 




I'll have what he's smoking..  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## hank

Me too.  Think this might be the same band on banjo night?  :Wink:

----------


## ...and Master of None

:Disbelief:  Heh, heh.  Must've been some good stuff...

The first twenty seconds are wierd, though.  I know video and audio don't always sync well on youtube but for the first twenty seconds there is just no way he's actually playing what's recorded on the audio.  His hands are off the instrument most of the time while the bass is playing a steady walk.

After the first twenty seconds, it's at least possible that he's actually playing what's recorded, but maybe he's just clowning because he knows it's not going to tape. 

John

----------


## fishtownmike

....................

----------


## Michael Wolf

I always love to watch these from time to time again. I think she was really delightful. And her band, led by Garoto, was great, too. 





Look, there´s some Groucho Marx in this one. It couldn´t be embedded:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7UgkjTKZks

----------


## ISU Trout Bum

> got this link from a friend today....a bluegrass band (don't know who they are) playing queen.....i liked it
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1928133


Absolutely genius! Thanks for the post.  :Laughing: 

Trout

----------


## Roger Kunkel

[QUOTE=Ken_P;717597]I'm pretty surprised this hasn't been posted yet, it still blows my mind every single time:



Wow, Evan just puts his phone number at the end of his clip. I'm tempted to call. Saw him perform this at last years symposium. A true great.

----------


## Don

Planxty , from the 2004 reunion DVD.

----------


## Don

Apparently I didn't do something right to embed. Here's the link,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0-gcccksAg

----------


## Don

Let's try again.

----------


## Don

That is just so neat!

----------


## John Rosett

"Jack the fork!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eYIa9ZTCLQ

----------


## Michael Wolf

Eva Scow


Carinhoso - Marisa Monte e Paulinho da Viola 


Yamandú Costa

----------


## big smiley guy

This has probably already been posted.  I'm not a Chris Thile fan in general but I do enjoy this one:




and there's always Mr. Rice.  He used to shop for music at a store I used to work in:

----------


## Michael Wolf

I´m not sure if anyone has already posted them somewhere on the forum, but I haven´t seen them yet. They are so nice, I think they are worth beeing posted twice anyway.

Doc Watson & David Grisman:

----------


## hank

Thanks Micheal, Eva's compositions and playing are very inspiring. Big Smiley Guy, it's good to see Bach returning.  In my younger days before the flood when I had huge towers speakers with their own amplified woofers I would lay down on the floor and close my eyes immersing myself in Bach.  Another one I enjoyed this way was Alan Hovhaness's Magic Mountain.  Some of this music is so powerful it brings me to tears of joy.  Amazing music, it's a shame not many people take time to listen deeply enough to hear and feel the magic.

----------


## Patrick Hull

My new favorite:

http://www.fiddlehangout.com/        "Now Just Suppose"  apparently by the Twigg Sisters.

I'm not sure how to imbed this, since it does not appear to be on You tube.  Someone else may figure it out.  It is just posted temporarily on the fiddle hangout, and will change before long.  But, this is so great for so many reasons (recorded in a bathroom, for example, with one sister sitting on a radiator)  that it will always have a place in my heart.

----------


## catmandu2

> ...Bach.  Another one I enjoyed this way was Alan Hovhaness's Magic Mountain.  Some of this music is so powerful it brings me to tears of joy.  Amazing music, it's a shame not many people take time to listen deeply enough to hear and feel the magic.


Yes...there is some power in symphonic music.  Back when most of my playing consisted of practicing Bach on guitar, I would listen to art music quite a bit; my favorites were the Beethoven string quartets.  I used to listen to the Shostakovich quartets quite often too.  Then the Viennese school, then more modern 20th C. symphonic works.  Along with my interest in contemporary jazz, years of this type of listening was suddenly pre-empted by Dock Boggs, Roscoe Holcomb, and Doc Watson, etc. when I procured an old banjo..

When I'm too old to play, I'll have to go back to listening...

----------


## Rob Fowler

Hey Michael,
Thanks for reviving this thread with such incredible videos! Always good to see Eva playing so amazingly! Doc and Dawg..haven't seen these yet but can't wait!!!

THanks!

----------


## Mark Gibbs

I like this version of Kentucky Mandolin



sorry I thought i had the you tube embeded ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ug-b0VYS7k

----------


## hank

Niceeeeeee!

----------


## MandoNicity

Hey Mark thanks for posting that!  I never heard of this group before.  I'm really digging it!

JR

----------


## MandoNicity

...and thanks Michael for the Eva Scow!  Hot!

JR

----------


## Kool Keith

> Mando content: Fred Tackett played mandolin in a later version of this band. 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Lowell George.


Damn, that was awesome.

----------


## Kool Keith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYPTX12L5Uw

I wish the clip didn't cut out at the end.  These guys did it right that night.

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Yea JR Billy B is one heck of a mando player. What i like is the way he picks below the finger board extension at times to get a different sound. I will incorporate that into my pickin'

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Here is another goodin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJnU55LkaBw

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Nancy Griffith's former backup singer, Lyle Lovett and band .... great mandolin, fiddle and guitar solos!



Very different, very Celtic .... Altan ... great mandolin intro!!  I love this group!



I'm enjoying these clips and the great diversity of the music!!!

----------


## big smiley guy

I've been practicing on The Third Man Theme and came across these:

----------


## Phil Sussman

Fruitbat, great clips of Lyle Lovett and Altan. Two of my favorites. Thanks!  :Smile: 
On the Altan clip, that's Ciaran Curran, a fabulous instrumentalist. He's probably playing a bouzouki on Doulemon. I do see that he's credited on one of the Altan CDs (Runaway Sunday) as playing mandolin, but I never noticed that. The many times I've seen Altan live, he's only played the bouzouki, and always spectacularly. Check out "The Dance of the HoneyBees" on Altan's Blackwater CD.

----------


## Charlieshafer

still my all-time favorite music video: 



we'll try it this way...: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCFJ3LURCtc

Kung Fu Clogging...

----------


## Mandoviol

Sometimes I wish I played guitar so I could do this...has anyone ever played Kottke on an OM?

----------


## ...and Master of None

> Sometimes I wish I played guitar so I could do this...


Heh, heh.  I *do* play guitar and I still wish I could do that...  In fact, most of my guitar playing friends are like me in that we only wish we could do that...  :Frown:

----------


## tree

Wow, there is some Duane-era stuff here that I hadn't seen before.

----------


## Michael Wolf

This Allman Brothers video is really nice, thanks. I also like how Takashi Nakamura plays `The Third man Theme`.
Now that we are on classics:

----------


## hank

Check out Takashi's interesting strap standoff, I though his strap seemed a little strange but when he took a bow at the end it revealed his unconventional strap configuration.  I wonder how it attaches to the mandolin? Hmmmm.

----------


## hank

While I'm in the observant mode, Micheal your jamming buddies look a little worn out in your avatar.

----------


## Michael Wolf

> While I'm in the observant mode, Micheal your jamming buddies look a little worn out in your avatar.


Oh yes, that was at the Long Dark Session of the Soul*.


*title based loosely on Douglas Adams

----------


## hank

That was a nice tangent to follow Micheal.  I'm enjoying your band Sionnach in the background on another Chrome Tab as I write.  A very nice and tight weave you and your brothers pull upon.  There are so many parallels of spiritual journeys and musical ones.  A Dark Night of the soul followed by the remorseless enlightenment of a Morning Nightcap.  Nice breakout near the end on Western pipes.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks for the kind words Hank, very much appreciated. I´m glad that you like our music.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

I think I have just about everything David Bromberg ever made  :Cool:  This from 2009 Merlefest 2009:

 

and this one:


He gives a brief history of himself on this from a radio show in Dallas:


From 1984:


I hope I'm not over-posting here...if so lemme know and I'll remove some:


From 1975:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Mark O'Connor, Bela Fleck, Edgar Meyer, Sam Bush and Jerry Douglas getting wierd:


Mark O'Connor playing guitar with same group:


Jethro Burns with a young Mark O'Connor

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Larry McNeely is/was a phenomenal banjo player who played banjo on the Glenn Campbell show. Here he's playing Jerry Reed's "The Claw" w/Jerry and Glenn just watching and wishing they could do it that good:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

And one more series, these just recently added to youtube and I haven't seen these posted here yet,  David Grisman from 1981:

----------


## candy

So many nice videos, I wish I had time to watch them all!

----------


## Mandoviol

I'm surprised Baby Gramps hasn't made an appearance yet....

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

I am surprised I don't see much Bela Fleck in this thread

----------


## mandolirius

> Larry McNeely is/was a phenomenal banjo player who played banjo on the Glenn Campbell show. Here he's playing Jerry Reed's "The Claw" w/Jerry and Glenn just watching and wishing they could do it that good:


I'm pretty sure "The Claw" was a Lenny Breau tune.

----------


## catmandu2

> I am surprised I don't see much Bela Fleck in this thread


I think you'll tend to see more Mike Marshall, David Grisman and Sam Bush..  :Wink:

----------


## dlabella

I see mine is already here, Battle of Evermore, Jimmy Page.  I think it would be worth several months of hard practice to play that one song.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Guitar Republic - Funky Sex Republic

----------


## catmandu2

Pretty cool; kind of like Robert Fripp meets Michael Hedges..

----------


## swinginmandolins

This kid can play!

----------


## Mandoviol

Kind of precipitated by the new Sherlock Holmes film, but this is fun tune.

----------


## Mandoviol

> I am surprised I don't see much Bela Fleck in this thread


Here's some Bela!

----------


## ...and Master of None

Re. the Flecktones clip - what is that instrument that is all the way off at the right edge of the stage and moves in with Bela right at the end?  I've seen just glimpses of that contraption in several Flecktones clips and I have no idea what it is.

----------


## catmandu2

> Re. the Flecktones clip - what is that instrument that is all the way off at the right edge of the stage and moves in with Bela right at the end?  I've seen just glimpses of that contraption in several Flecktones clips and I have no idea what it is.


The guy in the leopard-print shirt is playing a bassoon.  Or are you talking about FM's prompter?

----------


## Michael Wolf

I couldn´t resist. My favorite Muppet sketch:

----------


## Dfyngravity

> This kid can play!


Yes he can, but have you seen Adam Rafferty? This kid has done a few of Adam's versions of Jackson 5 songs. Adam definitely has my top few utube videos. And he does all of the arranging....he is amazing!

Here's a few great ones

----------


## Dobe

Tim O'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zJJ...iSj0A3TE:grin:

----------


## swinginmandolins

Thanks for the heads up on Adams music Ben! I appreciate players that make me depressed about my ability and inspired at the same time!

----------


## hank

Wolfie Moreno & Animal cracked me up, I started out a drummer and can sympathize with Animal.  Ben, I've got Adam Rafferty & Keb Mo's training dvds and plan to get Rick Ruskin's.  Boy theres a lot of space on that guitar neck after focusing on mandolin but it's fun to do something so entirely different. After playing guitar a while it's like George Carlin's routine on getting small when you flat pick on mandolin again.  Amazing talent, out there isn't it?  We are lucky to have the internet to help us learn and see so many great artist that also teach.

----------


## hellindc

Apologies if these have been posted earlier in the thread.  Here's two links to performances by the well-known cartoonist R Crumb, famous for the cartoons for "Truckin'" among many other things, including his recent cartoon version of Genesis.  

Here he is with the East River String Bank (on the left, on mando). Not the greatest mando work, but interesting crossover by an artist from another area. Notice the resonator ukulele that the zoftig blonde is playing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfTew...eature=related

Here he is with his band from Frisco days, the Cheap Suit Serenaders. No live video, but the image will remind you who Crumb is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxNoM...eature=related

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

> Re. the Flecktones clip - what is that instrument that is all the way off at the right edge of the stage and moves in with Bela right at the end?  I've seen just glimpses of that contraption in several Flecktones clips and I have no idea what it is.


From this link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Béla_Fl...the_Flecktones
" Futureman – the group’s percussionist created the “drumitar” (a modified SynthAxe rigged to play percussion samples instead of a synthesizer), which is his innovation and contribution to the music. "

----------


## nick a

best mandolin cover......period. (imho)

----------


## ...and Master of None

> The guy in the leopard-print shirt is playing a bassoon.  Or are you talking about FM's prompter?


No, the bassoon I know.  There is a fellow that the camera only picks up a couple of times until at the end, when he steps over next to Bela for a short while.  He's holding and presumably playing something that looks like a pedal board with a guitar neck or something coming out from the lower part.  At first I thought maybe it was a keytar, but the brief flashes where it is shown reasonably clearly dispel that notion.  It almost looks like maybe something cobbled together.  Maybe one of those Kaos pads and something else, mounted to a board?

----------


## ...and Master of None

> From this link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Béla_Fl...the_Flecktones
> " Futureman – the group’s percussionist created the “drumitar” (a modified SynthAxe rigged to play percussion samples instead of a synthesizer), which is his innovation and contribution to the music. "


 Cool!  Thanks.

----------


## papa willie

I hope this works, 'cause it's my first time trying to do this.

----------


## papa willie

I don't know if this has already been posted; but if it has it's worth looking again.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

I finally found a video of Oregon(from 1980). This is one of the very few videos I have found that have Collin Wolcott the sitar player who died in 1984 car wreck. The audio is not great but it's all I can find of this group from those days.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Shawn, that Oregon video is very appreciated.

----------


## MandoNicity

I love this thread!   :Wink: 

JR

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

I don't think I've seen any videos on this thread by this guy...phenomenal:

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Thanks, Phil, for the HoneyBees tune on Altan's Blackwater CD.  We just finished a documentary on the honeybee crisis!  You must be a mindreader.

What a treasure to find out what happened to David Bromberg, Shawn!  I wondered where he went.  Glad he's back!  And who doesn't love some David Grisman Quartet from 1981 TV.  "Strength in Numbers" .. yes!

Here's Danilo Brito playing Brazilian mandolin ... I love the horn and the little ukulele type instrument.

And Jorma Kaukonen playing with Barry Mitterhoff

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks fruitbat, this is a very nice series of high res and good sounding videos of Danilo I didn´t know of yet. What a great band. The little ukulele like instrument is called "cavaquinho" and is mostly tuned DGBD.
The Kaukonen/Mitterhoff-Video is very nice, too. I also like the one very much where Barry plays the tenor guitar.

Here´s is one of the most important groups in my live, because they once gave me the push into the folk direction. I´m very happy that in the days of youtube I can see these films, because I was only two years old when this concert happened and had other interest at this time. Funny enough, about 25 years later we should open up for Pentangle (unfortunately without Bert Jansch) at a festival with our rock band (I wasn´t a mando-player, back then). The crazy thing was that they came on stage and didn´t have realized that this was the only sound check and started to play right away. So, accidentally, they opend up for us. I was shocked, because several thousand people came to this stage to see them and we expected to be the low-point of the concert, playing in the wrong order. But exactly after the last tone of Pentangle a thunderstorm took place that scared away all the people. So we played in the right order, after all. Playing for the few who decided to stay, because they were already soggy.

I couldn´t decide, so here´s a little series:

----------


## Loretta Callahan

> Funny enough, about 25 years later we should open up for Pentangle (unfortunately without Bert Jansch) at a festival with our rock band (I wasn´t a mando-player, back then). The crazy thing was that they came on stage and didn´t have realized that this was the only sound check and started to play right away. So, accidentally, they opend up for us. I was shocked, because several thousand people came to this stage to see them and we expected to be the low-point of the concert, playing in the wrong order. But exactly after the last tone of Pentangle a thunderstorm took place that scared away all the people. So we played in the right order, after all. Playing for the few who decided to stay, because they were already soggy.


What a great story, Michael! Funny how that worked out! Well, I had two kids when Pentangle first started their career.  I'm old, lol.  I had completely forgotten about them.  Thanks for reminding me.  My first husband was obsessed with them and their music was played constantly in our home for a time.

Is that a sitar in "House Carpenter"?  Wow!  A few famous folks played in my living room, including Nina Gerber and Dan Hicks, and Jorma Kaukonen and Mr. Casady played at the corner bar.  My best friend lived with John Cippolina and his wife, another close friend recorded with Kate Wolf ... our kids went to ballet together ... and I was a spoiled musical brat.  I took so much of that music for granted. But I was also usually exhausted from taking care of kids, husbands and a career.   So, now, I pick up the mandolin at age 61!  Playing it has given me a much deeper appreciation for fine musicians.

Oh, thank you for informing us about the little ukulele: cavaquinho.  I had never heard of it.  Brazilian music is starting to get my attention!

Here's Nina Gerber back in her mandolin days ... before she switched to guitar.

----------


## Ed Goist

Folsom Prison Blues - Solo mandolin with vocals.

Just discovered this video this evening while surfing the net...Simply delightful:




Nice, bluesy arrangement with excellent vocals. Bravo!

----------


## Laird

No mando content, so play along at home!

----------


## Laird

> Here's Nina Gerber back in her mandolin days ... before she switched to guitar.


What a treat to actually SEE a performance of one of my favorite songs (Pacheco/RedTail Hawk)!  I miss Kate Wolf so much, and really enjoyed watching this clip.  Thanks so much!

----------


## Daci

This set I've learned on hammer dulcimer and mandolin;



No mandolin in this piece,but it's wild;

----------


## journeybear

Some interesting live multi-tracking by Theresa Andersson, rhythm provided by strummed violin. I kept thinking, oh, just get a mandolin already - until she picked up her bow.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

thx for the post journeybear

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I _love_ this beautiful rendition of O'Carolan's _Si Bheag Si Mhor_ by our own Mark Robertson-Tessi. (If you watch it from YT, the Mark included a link to the notation and tab on his web site.)


...and here is Mark and his evil twin having a little _Whiskey Before Breakfast_...

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Love these two clips!  Thank you!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Some interesting live multi-tracking by Theresa Andersson, rhythm provided by strummed violin.


*WOW! Just WOW!* Thanks for posting...I just love this.

I'm never sure whether I'm inspired or intimidated by musicians with this much talent...One thing I do know...I'm impressed!

Thanks;
Ed

----------


## Ed Goist

> Some interesting live multi-tracking by Theresa Andersson, rhythm provided by strummed violin...snip...


Okay Journeybear..._I'll see your sexy, live multi-tracking, European performer and raise you one!
_  :Cool: 




-Ed

----------


## hank

I always heard women were more geared for multi tasking.  Talk about juggling loops. Theresa and KT both take it to a level beyond anything I could imagine.   Kind of reminds me how far we come from the one man band, remember the clown with instruments hanging off his body in every direction.  I'm with you F. Eddie, blown to smitherines.  Amazing talent. WOW!@!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

riddle & phelps hee haw hambone

----------


## Ed Goist

Figured I'd post this...
A couple of hacks on mandolin...we shouldn't judge too harshly...they're probably new to the instrument...Nothing a little practice can't help... :Wink: 




*WOW!*...I've bookmarked this for inspiration...   :Disbelief: 

-Ed

----------


## Ed Goist

Sorry; I'm compelled to post one more video this evening...

I'm sure that old FZ himself would have loved this cover...Fantastic stuff!

----------


## journeybear

> Okay Journeybear... I'll see your sexy, live multi-tracking, European performer and raise you one!


No argument from me - KT has it goin' on! I think she was better by herself than with a band ...  :Disbelief: 

Wish NBC weren't so closefisted with their archives. Her appearance on Conan was my favorite. There's still this ...

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

you guys are posting some wonderful stuff and thanks I needed that. what-no kudo's for hambone?...c'mon! ...it's even got roy clark hambonein' it up!

----------


## Ed Goist

JB - I completely agree with you re. Kt solo. She must have felt similar about her band - Rumor has it that her new album (being released this summer) is with a totally fresh band, and is supposed to have a harder edge...Stay tuned! Thanks for this vid...You gotta' love that Killer bass line in _Suddenly I See_!

Shawn - I'm totally down with Hee Haw...Love Roy Clark, Love Hambonein', and Love Grandpa's Pickled Ham Hocks!

----------


## TimM

Here are two of my favorites.

Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britian - The Good, The Bad And The Ugly



A really great version of Amazing Grace.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Hah, Good Bad and Ugly on the ukulele!  Love it!  Thanks.

----------


## big smiley guy

Ive' seen the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain before but it's still great.

----------


## peterleyenaar

If this doesn't get you going, I don't know what will.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mqKZ...eature=related

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

no mando, but wild picking (not to mention singing) all the same.





and for mando content, here another fave:




Thanks,
Baron

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

I love this thread

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

More Ralph Towner:

----------


## journeybear

Doing a little Monday morning quarterbacking, presenting some videos that people had posted just the links to ... Happy Summer!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Loretta Callahan

> If this doesn't get you going, I don't know what will.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mqKZ...eature=related


I love this!  Ricky Skaggs, bluegrass and a Bodhrán!  Is that a bagpipe?  Totally blows my skirt up, as we say from my parts.  I haven't worked my way up the list to listen to the other videos.  I'm saving them for dessert.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Connell, Casey, & Skye String Trio -Happy Cake

----------


## fredfrank

Here's one from our old friend Ben Winship . . .

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

well done and timely eh?

----------


## Michael Wolf

The Virtual Choir.

----------


## hank

Good one Michael.

----------


## Dobe

Quebe sisters- Texas Swing extrordinaire !!

Brings a tear to my eye evey time I hear em !  So talented & adorable !!!     :Popcorn: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ3MvDP7P3w

----------


## journeybear

Really impressed by Dolly Parton on Good Morning America yesterday, plus her verbal asides are hilarious.

She's been performing for over fifty years and still has it, vocally and instrumentally. A true talent.




And here's yer Quebe Sisters. (Guess it's time for my bi-monthly reminder to post clips, not links ...)

----------


## tree

Great googledymoogledy, those Quebe Sisters knocked my sox off!  Great fiddlin', great harmonizin', and a dang solid rhythm section - I kept looking for a drummer with brushes, but it was the guitar man.  Killer!

Dolly rocks, too.  Had no idea she could play fingerstyle like that. Not only at true talent, but a consummate professional.  Great clips.

----------


## Jason Kessler

I second the motion: the Quebe Sisters amazed me.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

No MC, but this is the funniest thing I've seen on YT for a while:

----------


## Earl Gamage

Might be already in the thread but I thought it was good so here it is.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Dolly never fails to amaze me.  Wow those Quebe sisters are something!  It's not enough that they harmonize so beautifully, but play fiddle as well.  The virtual choir is haunting.  I don't think the Sam Bush and Sierra Hull clip will ever fail to inspire folks.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

The Quebe Sisters are right up my alley. Performance, sound, singing is all done swell. The band just calls for one or two aditional solo instruments to complete a great western swing outfit.

As for Dolly Parton, I was much impressed by such a nice solo performance. Especially the guitar part was done quite nicely. She certainly deserves the musical standing that she has gained over the years. On the other hand it seems very sad to me that she had been lured into the cosmetic overhaul trap. You just can´t escape nature´s toll. 

And the Sierra Hull/Sam Bush performance shows nicely where kids can get started from and where they might go. Go kids, go.

----------


## tree

My goodness, Sierra had a wicked chop - at 10 years old!

----------


## journeybear

And some wicked _chops!_ I agree with Sam's assessment - though he's no slouch either.  :Wink: 

Geez ... ten years old ... I didn't get that good until I was ... well, I'll let you know when I get there!  :Laughing:

----------


## Dobe



----------


## Dobe

Here's a great version:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Some interesting live multi-tracking by Theresa Andersson, rhythm provided by strummed violin. I kept thinking, oh, just get a mandolin already - until she picked up her bow.


Hi All:

*I have fallen in love with this artist & this version of this great traditional spiritual!* I want to make it one of my go-to sing-along songs for the campfire, gatherings, jams, etc.

I'm hoping someone can help me with the key she's playing this in...The traditional key is G (with chords C-D7-G-C-D7-G). However, playing along to the video, I don't think that's where she is. Maybe E (E-B7-E-A-B7-E)? Sounds better, but it still doesn't sound quite right to me either. Doing some research, I see that Seeger and Springsteen have versions in Em, but that doesn't sound right to me either..Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks.

----------


## Dobe

She's in "A" :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mando Smash



----------


## MandoNicity

Thanks for all the posts, I keep discovering new things.  Keep em' comin'!

JR

----------


## Loretta Callahan

That mandolin jam was completely off the charts great!  Thanks so much for posting it.

----------


## Ed Goist

> that mandolin jam was completely off the charts great!  Thanks so much for posting it.


*huge +1!*

----------


## Ed Goist

> She's in "A"


Dobe: *Thanks very much!* That's it...this key gives it that bluesy feel. For those interested, here is the chord progression for this tune in this (and other) keys:

_Oh, Mary Don't You Weep_ Chord Progression: I - V(7) - I - IV - I - V(7) - I

Chord sequence in various keys:
G (traditional) = G-D7-G-C-G-D7-G
C (traditional) = C-G7-C-F-C-G7-C
A (this version) = A-E7-A-D-A-E7-A
Em (Seeger/Springsteen) = Em-B7-Em-Am-Em-B7-Em

When played in the key of G, the tune has a very distinctive 'old-timey' feel, but I think the chords are too 'happy' for the lyrics...I'm looking forward to playing around with the tune, and trying all of the different keys. Thanks again Dobe!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

In a sentimental mood - Petrucciani, Hall 

Jim Hall and Attila Zoller Duo play Careful

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Ton Van Bergyk re-emerges

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

this may have been posted before but it should be posted at least once a month:
steroids in need of ritalin:
Mark O'Connor, Bela Fleck, Edgar Meyer, Sam Bush and Jerry Douglas at Telluride

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> That mandolin jam was completely off the charts great!  Thanks so much for posting it.


Agreed -- I loved it. (Andy was tearing it up, and the other mandolinist was pretty fun too -- and that's gotta be one of my favorite mandolin jam videos featuring a Goth guitarist  :Wink:  )

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Here's my current new favorite:




This was last Thursday, July 1st, at the 7th annual Red White and Bluegrass Festival in Morganton, NC

----------


## Paul Cowham



----------


## Ed Goist

KT Tunstall's newest. She seems to be getting better with each album. Even more importantly, her constant charm, enthusiasm and performance charisma are undeniable. I look forward to watching her career blossom.

----------


## Bmore Matt

These never fail to wake me up.  5 AM sun is coming up, I'm off work and going fishing music  :Grin: 







Here's another shady grove (my personal favorite) Garcia, Grisman, add in a little Rice and bake.  No video for this one, but the song is great. 





This one has no mandolin, but it gets me everytime.  Music is a universal language that transcends culture.  Yea, yea I get a little hippie sometimes  :Redface: 




Thanks for this thread, I spent my morning enjoying it.  Sorry if these have been posted before, but I didn't see them.

----------


## Ed Goist

> These never fail to wake me up.  5 AM sun is coming up, I'm off work and going fishing music 
> ...snip...


Matt: Thanks for sharing...Outstanding stuff!

----------


## MandoNicity

I know I've said it before, but it bears repeating:  I love this thread!  Keep em coming!!


JR

----------


## Shane Gibbons

If I can be so bold as to post a video that I recorded,






I go see these folks at the same festival every year. If you are near Broken Bow, OK around the first weekend of November you should drop by to see them. Jim Lansford is also a great fiddler, guitarist, and banjo picker.

----------


## Mando Smash



----------


## jdchapman

So, hate to reveal my age, but this is about as fun to play along with as anything.  Needed a mando, in my opinion.

----------


## jdchapman

I'll try again, with the actual clip.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_Here's_ a great Jayhawks song with mando...

----------


## Mandoviol

Here's the Lovell Sisters:


And then Sierra Hull:

----------


## jdchapman

Thanks for the Jayhawks post.  I can even play this part!  Without trying too hard!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A couple of Jacob Reuven vids here, the first from his classical/folk fusion quartet _Ensemble Maktub_, and the second is unlike anything I've ever seen...

----------


## Michael Wolf

The Ensemble Maktub is fabulous and the combination Mandolin-Oud works very good.
I´m a bit into portuguese music in the moment. Here is Ricardo Rocha:

----------


## hank

Thats an interesting mandolin Michael.   The radical radius of that neck and the strange peghead are new to me.  The ring of his last note sounded like he has it tuned in octave sets.  Very different but nice contrast to the norm.

----------


## delsbrother

> Thats an interesting mandolin Michael.   The radical radius of that neck and the strange peghead are new to me.  The ring of his last note sounded like he has it tuned in octave sets.  Very different but nice contrast to the norm.


I believe that's a guitarra, not a mandolin.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes, that´s the guitarra portuguese. It´s similar to the mandolin or the cittern in construction, but it has six double courses tuned either in DABEAB or CGADGA. So it´s very near to the "irish mandola" in DAEA or CGDG. The lower courses are tuned in octaves. In the video you can see the playing technique very well. The strings are plucked with the thumb and the index finger, normally with picks on them.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Thanks for the vid Michael -- that's some nice music, and the picking techniques used on that instrument are interesting to watch.

----------


## Bob Scrutchfield

These Tuttle Kids are really great ...I love how the dog just sleeps through everything.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5fBE...eature=related

----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## jdchapman

Anyone posted these young geniuses yet?

----------


## tree

One of my all time favorite intro riffs, James Nash just knocks it out of the park.  Love this version, it's not every day you get to see Sammy play electric guitar.

----------


## Paul Cowham

Seeing the photo of Clarence White on the home page reminded me of this clip, I was fascinated when I saw this clip, easy to see and tell why Clarence was Tony Rice's main influence..

----------


## man dough nollij

Thanks for posting that-- some incredible playing. Anybody know what kind of mandolin John is playing?

----------


## KanMando

Nice capes.




Bob

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

yea nice capes....but what's that on their pirate's caps?...a crossed fork and spoon?...plus they're wearing tights!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Chinese Bluegrass (REDGRASS): Red Chamber 紅庭, Jaybirds

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Keeping the international theme going for one more post:
Japanese Bluegrass youth pickers, performing Bela Fleck's "Valley of the rogue" at Fukuoka Bluegrass Festival, Oct.2007.



I hope these two I just posted haven't been posted already...it took me several months to go through all these pages and I can't remember them all.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

One more...Mongolian Christmas carols:

----------


## Mando Smash



----------


## Dobe

This is what "PERFECT" sounds like !   :Popcorn:

----------


## Dobe

> I know I've said it before, but it bears repeating:  I love this thread!  Keep em coming!!
> 
> 
> JR


I ALWAYS check this thread out !!!!!!!!!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## MandoNicity

This is garunteed WOW!!!  Two monsters of Jazz guitar playing my favorite Chick Corea tune.  If this doesn't blow your socks off then they are just glued on!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Mclaughlin and DeLucia are amazing musicians. Mclaughlin once played a one of a kind guitar from his Shakti days that had sympathic strings strung across the sound hole and the fretboard was scalloped (not flat) like the Indian instrument the Veena, a pic of which can be seen here:
http://www.musicaloud.com/wp-content...9/02/veena.jpg 

You can see a frontal shot of "the Shakti guitar" at around 2:00 of this video:

----------


## man dough nollij

I saw John, Paco, and Al DiMeola live in Phoenix fifteen years ago or so. Amazing. Al is definitely my favorite guitarist ever. "Friday Night in San Francisco" is solidly on my Desert Island Ten list.

----------


## Mandoviol

> Mclaughlin and DeLucia are amazing musicians. Mclaughlin once played a one of a kind guitar from his Shakti days that had sympathic strings strung across the sound hole and the fretboard was scalloped (not flat) like the Indian instrument the Veena, a pic of which can be seen here:
> http://www.musicaloud.com/wp-content...9/02/veena.jpg 
> 
> You can see a frontal shot of "the Shakti guitar" at around 2:00 of this video:


Is that Zakir Hussein on tabla?  Crazy stuff.

----------


## MandoNicity

"Is that Zakir Hussein on tabla? Crazy stuff. "

It is indeed!  He too knocks my socks off!   :Wink: 

JR

----------


## man dough nollij

This one's a lot of fun:

----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHMsLCvkTFs

I love looking through this thread!

----------


## catmandu2

Dave Holland bass solo at about 8:00"

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

...that solo continued on to part 6 btw...

OK...I see your bass player and raise you two  :Disbelief:

----------


## catmandu2

How about another monster player, then..

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

dang it...you win...I'm glad we were playing for funnzies...awesome....I wish I could find find something from that direct disc recording I have of Wasserman's solo album.

----------


## catmandu2

While we're onto bassists, here's a guy who had some stamina:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

hmmmmm

----------


## Ed Goist

Bela Fleck to Marty Stuart:_ "...It's in E minor...If I nod at you, play something...If I shake my head, stop...something's about to happen..."_

*Classic!*

----------


## rnjl

Hey, here's something of more recent vintage. This is a Buddy Merriam original, on his most recent album, from his Grey Fox set. Great mandolin (and banjo and guitar) playing here: 




Buddy's album of originals, Back Roads Mandolin, is a great collection of original Monroe-style music.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Loved Buddy Merriam and Michael Sassano and the banjo player.  Great picking and the video maker knew what they were doing! Thank you!

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Great Buddy Merriam clip! I enjoyed his interview in the last Mandolin Magazine!

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Shawn for remembering me on Shakti and catmandu2 for the Peter Kowald solo, I didn´t know him.

Here´s some really monumental rock music:

----------


## catmandu2

I hadn't checked into this thread for a few months until yesterday--

Shawn, thanks for post #420 -- _Oregon_ performing "Beneath an Evening Sky" -- a tune I used to play from Ralph's Master Classes book.  I took the book from my book shelf this morning -- I hadn't looked at it, nor played these tunes -- for some ten or more years.  I'll see if I can find a clip of "Vessel" for us.  I used to love to play that.

Have to weigh in on _Shakti_ too: saw them when I was 18 years old...blew my mind...opened me up to the whole world music milieu.  Encountered _Oregon_ soon after, which occupied me for many years as I became an acolyte of Ralph Towner.

Allow me to remind you _Trio_ fans of the PdL clips in post #128.  The incredible PdL:

----------


## Mandoviol

Here's my new favorite guitarist.  I'd heard some of his banjo work on Pandora, but nothing beats this:

----------


## Mandoviol

> hmmmmm


Reminds me of the bassist that played every night on the Piazza Campo dei' Fiori when I was in Rome.  His bass looked like a homemade job/home-repaired (the back actually looked angled, like he had jointed it together from several pieces of plywood) and it only had two strings, but he could certainly put out the beat in the little quartet he played in.  Also reminds me of the suitcase bass (cousin of the washtub) that one of the guys at our regional jam plays, which involves one string hooked to a curtain rod that rests on a hard-sided leather suitcase; to change string pitch, move the rod back and forth to raise/lower string tension.  Best thing about it is: it's a legitimate C.F. Martin (there's a small disc of wood into which the string attaches on the suitcase end of things that is embossed with the Martin logo).

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Thanks for the clip; it's one I haven't seen.  Tony Furtado is my favorite guitarist also, Mandoviol.  He's from Northern Cali,  like me, has my Mom's birthdate and was born the same year as my youngest child.  He lives here in Portland ... he's definitely one of our most beloved local musicians.  Between him, Casey Neill, Zak Borden, Little Sue and Hanz Araki ... we're filthy rich with amazing musicians who play around town ... a lot.




> Here's my new favorite guitarist.  I'd heard some of his banjo work on Pandora, but nothing beats this:

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=Mandoviol;824420]Here's my new favorite guitarist.  I'd heard some of his banjo work on Pandora, but nothing beats this:

Tony Furtado:

For me , he's got a ton of banjo work that's hard to beat !       :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

Look at this! Not a dry classical robotic academic intellectual exercise, but a spirited, emotional, fun and funny performance. Playing that rivals any guitar break in a shredding contest, yet is a joyful collaborative engineering effort, each side absolutely depending on the other to get it perfectly right. And the tone of tunefull joy is set quickly and maintained relentlessly. No slow dramatic build up or momentary lapses into trite harmonies or quirky effects. No stopping to look back and appreciate the journey. All peak experience, all conclusion, we cut to the chase scene and stay there. Hell bent for transcendence. Four and a half minutes of awesome. 

Check out 1:02. The looks they exchange show they are enjoying something playing music together that the best of romantic relationships can only hope to achieve.

Its ok to get teary eyed after a few minutes, we are not made to often experience such unrelenting beauty.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jeff - Thanks for posting! You're absolutely right - VERY soulful playing by both artists. Marshall always seems to play with gusto. Also, Lichtenberg's left hand technique with its conservation of motion is a sight to behold and a wonderful example for us all! It looks like she's barely moving, yet she has complete mastery over the entire fretboard. *Wow! Great stuff!*

----------


## Mark Seale

Here's my current favorite tune to work on.

----------


## catmandu2

> Look at this! Not a dry classical robotic academic intellectual exercise, but a spirited, emotional, fun and funny performance. Playing that rivals any guitar break in a shredding contest, yet is a joyful collaborative engineering effort, each side absolutely depending on the other to get it perfectly right. And the tone of tunefull joy is set quickly and maintained relentlessly. No slow dramatic build up or momentary lapses into trite harmonies or quirky effects. No stopping to look back and appreciate the journey. All peak experience, all conclusion, we cut to the chase scene and stay there. Hell bent for transcendence. Four and a half minutes of awesome.


It's very nice listening, and delightful music.  But for me it's more an exercise in virtuosity (which you seemed particularly critical of) sacrificing the gigue's lilting dance tempo for steady-on, hell-bentness.

Don't mean to be guitar-centric, but I prefer the gigue played at a slightly slower, more elastic tempo which allows for more expression:




Of course, OMV.   :Wink:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

no matter how many times I watch the Fleck/Stuart video, I have to watch it at least twice every time...
thanks for the Buddy Merriman video....that was smoking...it's now on my favorites' list....
Compton and Newberry was really nice....it too is new to my fav list
John Williams is illegal where I live  :Smile:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

This is obscene and should be illegal:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

How many notes/sec do you think Delucia is playing on those clips catmandu?..with just his fingers/sans pic?

----------


## MandoNicity

This is just simply outstanding...

----------


## MandoNicity



----------


## Michael Wolf

Tony Furtado is really good and he´s new to me, nice. And thanks for the wonderful John Williams video.

Mr. Dave:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Some favorites from the past:

----------


## Michael Wolf

And my all time favorite Muppet-tune:

----------


## man dough nollij

My all time fave:

----------


## catmandu2

Re the David Lindley clips--for anyone who doubts the viability of the inexpensive Hora zook...

Albeit, they don't possess the greatest acoustic tone, but David "gets him an amp..."   I'm guessing David must have many of those in the ready--perhaps in several varied modal temperament fret jobs.  I see he doesn't even bother to replace the stock tailpiece, which are really flimsy, too.

----------


## JeffD

> It's very nice listening, and delightful music.  But for me it's more an exercise in virtuosity (which you seemed particularly critical of) sacrificing the gigue's lilting dance tempo for steady-on, hell-bentness.
> 
> Don't mean to be guitar-centric, but I prefer the gigue played at a slightly slower, more elastic tempo which allows for more expression


Well nobody, or very few, are going to out do John Williams.

You and I could have a really cool discussion about this. There are lots of subtle issues that would be fun to explore. 

I never got a showoffy look at me look at me feeling from the Lichtenberg-Marshall, I would say their pyrotechnical playing was in service to Bach. But I know what  you mean. It is a continuum, and its hard to know where the lines are.

But in substance I think you have a real point. I enjoy the Williams more as pure music, as a way to hear and enjoy Bach. I enjoy the Lichtenberg-Marshall differently, more as a dramatic performance I suppose, and as a way of enjoying mandolin playing. 

The piece fits a little better on a guitar probably, but then Williams will make anything on a guitar sound like it was meant to be there.

----------


## JeffD

> Some favorites from the past:


There was a moment there, in the late 80s, when traditional Celtic musicians would all of a sudden veer into unexpected territory, and you would go, "ok, not what I would have expected, but it fits, it works, its not really a stretch." This example, and a band named Kornog did some Bulgarian stuff that if it were not right next to the celtic I might not have been exposed to it. Another great example is Hamish Moore and Dick Lee, Scottish bagpipe and saxophone. They would start out in a traditional way, rousing and delightfull but very safe, and then by slow increments move towards a jazzy almost dixieland sound that was in danger of falling off the tracks entirely. Very cool stuff.

Sometimes the most interesting things happen at the interface between two seemingly incompatable ideas.

Other times its just a smash up.

----------


## catmandu2

> I enjoy the Williams more as pure music, as a way to hear and enjoy Bach. I enjoy the Lichtenberg-Marshall differently, more as a dramatic performance I suppose, and as a way of enjoying mandolin playing. 
> 
> The piece fits a little better on a guitar probably, but then Williams will make anything on a guitar sound like it was meant to be there.


Agreed.  I was going to go on but, I didn't want to...go on another guitar rant  :Wink:  .  I was about to say the same thing you did.  The guitar is of course a most capable and expressive instrument (and Williams a virtuoso, no doubt...but wasn't he the one criticized for being uber-technical, and Bream the one celebrated for expression?...which is interesting, I think, for here we are enjoying the comparative element of expressiveness of Williams' playing).   I too enjoyed the mandolin rendition for its...mandolin-_ness_, and their treatment is effective.  But just concerning tempo: I just like my Bach to _breathe_ a little.

----------


## catmandu2

> There was a moment there, in the late 80s...


I was also thinking yesterday, after seeing that clip of Williams, that I'm glad the 70s are over...when every classical artist had to wear flair or monster bell-bottom pants, puffy sleeves, mod vest or polyester leisure suit, _de rigeuer_ beaded necklace, and play corny fusion to get TV airtime or record sales.


Yes, that Andy Irvine, et al., stuff is great.

----------


## Mandoviol

> This is obscene and should be illegal:


Hehe...it certainly isn't Tom Petty's original, isn't it?  He does a slower take of it on his _Bare Bones_ live solo album.

----------


## Barry Platnick

wow

----------


## Mando Smash



----------


## Shawn Blackwell

> Sometimes the most interesting things happen at the interface between two seemingly incompatable ideas. Other times its just a smash up.


I like the way you said that. Interesting.

----------


## MandoNicity

> wow


I love Tims version of this.

JR

----------


## Ed Goist

> _Embedded video of a performance of 'Hey Joe' by Tim O'Brien
> _
> wow


*Wow is right!* Outstanding performances by all, especially Warren, Ohio's own Jerry Douglas !

Also, that is one remarkably clear and high quality video! Thanks for posting!

----------


## Ed Goist

I just found out about this band from David Lynch's Twitter page _(yes - that David Lynch)_.

David Lynch's favorite band...Fantastic cover...One man rhythm section...charismatic front person armed with a sweet Telecaster...

What more need be said?

----------


## Michael Wolf

Very nice and a interesting thing for me. I´d never have identified this as a good song in the Lady GaGa-Version, but in this Lissie-version it sounds like a good rock song to me. Maybe it´s only her voice and the telecaster.

----------


## catmandu2

:Cool:

----------


## Jason Kessler

I love this thread: I never heard of Tony Furtado.  Tim O'Brien's "Hey Joe" is fabulous.

I love this thread.

----------


## delsbrother

Just for Ted: Smooth Jazz Metallica (warning some NSFW language)

----------


## Patrick Hull

Okay.  I enjoyed Tony and Timmy and the Harlan song, but, hey did those guys smoke Blackberry Blossom or what?  That's about as good as Ive seen.  Who are those guys?   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Naw, they didn't!  :Disbelief:  Gale and Dale with a "modern spiritual." What was in those bubbles?  :Laughing:

----------


## Randolph

Journeybear,  Thanks for the  Lawrence Welk clip.  It brought a smile to my lips and a song to my heart.  I wonder if good ol' Myron was choking back a chuckle as he introduced that "modern spiritual." :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

_Something_ got caught in his throat.  :Wink:  I swear, I get the impression some people don't pay a whole lot of attention to the words in the songs they sing or hear. Someone heard the nice melody and the word Jesus and off they went. Unless I'm missing some symbology in the words, like "waiting for the train to take me home, sweet Mary/ hoping that the train is on time." Hmmm ... maybe ... Or maybe he's just had a bit too much to puf and is bored, waiting for a train. Oh wait, that's not really a hidden meaning.  :Whistling:

----------


## Mandoviol

Hehe...you can tell that Myron probably knew what the song was about whereas Lawrence figured "Hey, has some spiritual references and is catchy to boot!  Let's do it!" without knowing the true context of the words.

It's kind of like how my mother, who lived through the 60s and 70s, didn't know what a "doobie" was until I told her what it meant ten years ago, and at the time I was in elementary school! (Though I'll admit I spent a lot of time listening to the oldies channel.)

----------


## catmandu2

> _Something_ got caught in his throat.


Give poor old Myron a break--do you know how heavy those 120-bass piano accordians are?--nearly de Sade-ian, they are.  But Myron was probably a good Lutheran...who probably didn't mind a little flagellate now and again, after all...

----------


## journeybear

> ... didn't know what a "doobie" was until I told her what it meant ten years ago, and at the time I was in elementary school!


Huh?  :Confused:  I don't understand. I thought that was just something Sinatra sang in "Strangers In The  Night" - you know, "doobie doobie doo" ...

----------


## Mandoviol

> But Myron was probably a good Lutheran...who probably didn't mind a little flagellate now and again, after all...


Seeing as he established a fund to help build Lutheran churches in the Midwest, I'd say you're probably right  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Totally Awesome...and it's awesomeness is amplified by the fact that it's in black & white!




_What a great song!_

----------


## catmandu2

Mandoviol-

I thought your new avatar was some kind of truffle, pot-pie, or even Portugese man-o-war...until I noticed the eyes.

----------


## man dough nollij

Ed, that's one of my favorite TOB tunes. Sarah's mandolin sounds great-- do you know what she's playing?

----------


## doc holiday

Sarah is from Wimberly Tx about 15 min from the Collings factory  :Wink: .... & she sure plays it pretty

----------


## Ed Goist

> Sarah is from Wimberly Tx about 15 min from the Collings factory .... & she sure plays it pretty


Yep - Looks like Collings to me. Pretty good look at the peghead in the photo posted to on her Wikipedia image...The capital "C" at the beginning, and the lower case 'g' near the end, in the script of _'Collings'_ make it fairly easy to spot (a convenient fact for marketing, no?)

Boy, it does sound pretty sweet doesn't it?...Mostly, of course, because she plays beautifully!

----------


## Rob Fowler

Here's the other Tim Obrien video from that same festival. Another great Tim Obrien tune!

----------


## MandoNicity

Ed thanks for the Tim and Sarah.  Great song indeed!

JR

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Totally Awesome...and it's awesomeness is amplified by the fact that it's in black & white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What a great song!_


Yes, nice song. And it´s interesting how this video shows things. I do think that Tim O´Brian is not at his best with his voice (recent bout of head cold, or what). Compare the Nelly Cane above with this version by the young Hot Rize:



It is equally interesting that the "band" seems to be a "pick-up band" or at least a musical project. I like the interaction with Sarah Jaroz who really does a very nice job on the mandolin (syncopated melody, touching on traditional mandolinship, interesting outro etc.) 

The vocal harmonies in the chorus are also interesting. On the "rambling kind" line in the chorus I would like to have chosen a different harmony note. That though would induce a different harmonic feel and one that is difficult to sing on the fly. I think Sarah Jaroz played it safe there.

The project also states clearly that you have to sacrifice perfection for a certain spontaneity if you do not have the time to polish out the edges in a project. The result is intersting and equally pleasing.

I think that one of the best exprecions of musicianship is Tim O´Brian on "Working On A Building". The cut on the live "Tribute To Bill Monroe" is stellar. It shows how voice and in this case the fiddle interact to make a great whole. Here´s a youtube clip:

----------


## Sarah Jones

Oh My that's awesome! Thanks for posting

----------


## tree

Proceed if you like Robert Plant . . . he has a new project, which includes Buddy Miller, Darrell Scott, and others.  I'm SUCH a sucker for a groove, so it'll be obvious why I like this song. YMMV, but at least there is some mandolin content.  :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Proceed if you like Robert Plant . . . ...snip...


Isn't it great how Plant and Jones continue to make relevant and important music?!

----------


## Patrick Hull

I really think that the song "Working on a Building" done by Tim is one of the finest examples of folk/roots/Americana musicianship that Ive seen.  Its just as he describes...finding something in so many traditions....gospel, country, old-time and weaving them in and out with the fiddle and his vocals. Incredibly hard (at least for me) to fiddle and sing at the same time and Tim seems to have totally captured something about that song that just presents it in a new and much better light than Ive ever heard it before.  He's almost introducing a new genre.  And, I love how you can just seem him in his groove on the fiddle and it's almost as if he doesn't want to lose the groove by introducing the vocals.  He doesnt lose his groove, by the way. Masterful.  Pardon my over-exuberance..... :Redface:

----------


## catmandu2

> I really think that the song "Working on a Building" done by Tim is one of the finest examples of folk/roots/Americana musicianship that Ive seen.


I heard Tim play/sing that in the KGNU studios in Boulder sometime around 1990...compelled me to begin studying the fiddle.  It's still my favorite.

----------


## catmandu2

> Proceed if you like Robert Plant . . . he has a new project, which includes Buddy Miller, Darrell Scott, and others.  I'm SUCH a sucker for a groove, so it'll be obvious why I like this song. YMMV, but at least there is some mandolin content.


Is that David Hidalgo driving that ride?

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> I really think that the song "Working on a Building" done by Tim is one of the finest examples of folk/roots/Americana musicianship that Ive seen.  Its just as he describes...finding something in so many traditions....gospel, country, old-time and weaving them in and out with the fiddle and his vocals. Incredibly hard (at least for me) to fiddle and sing at the same time and Tim seems to have totally captured something about that song that just presents it in a new and much better light than Ive ever heard it before.  He's almost introducing a new genre.  And, I love how you can just seem him in his groove on the fiddle and it's almost as if he doesn't want to lose the groove by introducing the vocals.  He doesnt lose his groove, by the way. Masterful.  Pardon my over-exuberance.....


No exuberance at all. If you can master this technique, meaning to play (harmony to) a tune and sing at the same time without sounding off, you´re a really good musician.

Notice the pause after "...building" for example. This is one of the examples of excellence, namely to leave a breathing space (also for yourself) and by doing so enabeling the listener to catch up with the song. (I tried to do some of that last night with interesting results, finding out more about a player´s [that´s me] proficiency)

----------


## catmandu2

:Cool:

----------


## journeybear

Reminds me somehow of Los Lobos - "Kiko and the Lavender Moon" - visually, that is ... well, the actual video, which I'm not finding at youtube. This live in studio performance is nice.



Hey, cat - maybe you could find a clip or two that best represent your impressions of Sun Ra. My contributions along those lines were efforts to find a version of "Space Is The Place" that aligns with how I remember it, plus some of his otherworldly beliefs. You may have a better idea.

----------


## catmandu2

And a little Raymond Scott for us...





and for good measure...

----------


## catmandu2

Well, _this_ definitely is David Hidalgo:




I take it that's Dwight Yokum or someone, also?... I'm not up on my country stars, but wasn't he the one who did such a wonderful job in _Slingblade_?


BTW, thanks for _The Wolves_ clip--they're among my favorites for sure.  A brief anecdote: about 15 years ago I was in a drum shop on Pearl Street when the lobos were in town.  Caesar and Louie walked in, and Caesar played the coolest beat on a floor tom--didn't know a single floor tom could sound so cool..

----------


## journeybear

Yep, definitely Hidalgo, and Yoakam - I'd know him anywhere, even sitting down (so he can't do that crazy boot-scootin' thang he does) or without hat (he's quite bald on top) as a redneck sumbitch in _Sling Blade._

Thanks for all the Sun Ra. He was really out there. Interesting how one documentary made a connection from him to Funkadelic - wouldn't have occurred to me. I'm still amazed that I saw him in this basement room called The Grotto in New Haven - perfect ambience, with plaster stalactites and other creepy accoutrements. How the whole Arkestra packed into that tiny place is beyond me - but perhaps there were some relativistic effects at play.

T86.6.14. New Haven concert
The Grotto, New Haven, Connecticut. 6/14/86. 180 min. [Webber]
1st set:
Cosmo Prelude (perc, syn, as, g, ens)
The Lion of the Heavens (Ra)
Children of the Sun (Ra)
East of the Sun (Bowman)
I'll Never Be the Same (Kahn-Malneck-Signorelli)
Prelude to a Kiss (Ellington)
Yeah Man! (Sissle-Henderson)
Fragile Emotions Blues (Ra)
Shadow World (Ra)
We Travel the Spaceways (Ra)

2nd set:
A Lost Horizon (Ra)
Tapestry from an Asteroid (Ra)
Queer Notions (Hawkins)
Daydream (Strayhorn)
unidentified swing tune
blues swing tune
Over the Rainbow (Arlen-Harburg)
Mack the Knife (Brecht-Weill-Blitzstein)

----------


## Mandoviol

> Mandoviol-
> 
> I thought your new avatar was some kind of truffle, pot-pie, or even Portugese man-o-war...until I noticed the eyes.


Truffle, eh?  Pot-pie? Sounds like the four-footed beast now has a new set of nicknames....

----------


## journeybear

Heather Nova at Union Chapel, London, accompanied by a contest winner on flute. She is a star in Europe, virtually unknown here. It's baffling, and a shame - lovely voice, good songwriter, able to rock out with gusto and also fully inhabit a quiet moment, as seen here. No MC, which I shall ask her about next chance I get.




This is from back around the time I saw her, with Berit Fridahl on guitar and Nadia Lanman on cello. Great band. A lot of her early songs are a bit too sexy for us here, though well worth checking out. _Oyster_ and _Siren_ are must-have albums.

----------


## Mandoviol

Benjamin Bagby - this guy is crazy.  The Old Icelandic album he and Sequentia made a few years back is a must.

----------


## Paul Cowham

not primarily a music video but some mando content and makes for interesting viewing  :Coffee:

----------


## Jason Kessler

FOR RESEARCH ONLY:

----------


## Paul Cowham

my last post wasn't really a music post so here are a couple to make up for it, these guys are amazing, the mandolin player (and quite probably the band leader) I think is mainly a jazz guitarist but is a great mando player..



no mando here but I love these guys and their music..



plenty where that came from:

----------


## Mark Gibbs

The guys won a Busking Competition. It is about 6 minutes long and the song at the end is worth watching. Watching the entire clip is a must see
I guess I did not embed the video ID correctly?? Can somebody advise on where the video ID is on a youtube clip?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AwS1...eature=related

----------


## Mandoviol

Ohhhh yeahhhhh......

Good trance music, this is.

----------


## man dough nollij

The tag is the part right after "v=".

----------


## man dough nollij

I can't get enough of these Transatlantic Sessions videos-- such great sound and camera work. I love the way the Dobro fits in the Scottish music. And Julie Fowlis is a Goddess.

----------


## Mandoviol

This is my friend's band, The Five-One (my friend is Gold).  This song is pretty addicting and infectious.

----------


## journeybear

> The guys won a Busking Competition. It is about 6 minutes long and the song at the end is worth watching. Watching the entire clip is a must see
> I guess I did not embed the video ID correctly?? Can somebody advise on where the video ID is on a youtube clip??


All you need is the bit of code between v= and & - in this case, 7AwS1ob3nBs

----------


## Jason Nagati

I enjoy Wally Bell's videos:

----------


## Bslot0622

this last one was a show i went to a while back in june.  An incredible 11 string piece.

----------


## Mandoviol

> I enjoy Wally Bell's videos:


Must have been 9:00 when he recorded this, as the whippoorwill sang (I have the same bird clock).

----------


## man dough nollij

Scroll on a b@njO, though-- don't know about that.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, really. Could at least use it as a strap holder. Get _some_ use out of the ostentatious appendage.  :Wink:

----------


## Mandoviol

Unfortunately, no performance video, but it's a great song:

----------


## journeybear

Ditto. Too bad this is the only video of this snazzy tongue-in-cheek number.



I do believe that is Peter Rowan singing about Job there.

----------


## Mandoviol

> I do believe that is Peter Rowan singing about Job there.


It is indeed, sir!

----------


## magic-marmelade

i like a ot his one lately... have a look at this amazing norvegian mandola, with adjstable fret by double string...

----------


## magic-marmelade

And this one too, with the russia three strings cousin of mandolin... Balalaika
Ivan akimov is there performing a gypsy Csardas

----------


## man dough nollij

Holy Cow.

----------


## journeybear

> have a look at this amazing norvegian mandola, with adjstable fret by double string...


Not sure if that's a mandola, with ten strings. Cittern, maybe?  :Confused:  I like the adjustable one-course fret, though ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## magic-marmelade

@journeybear

well the guy that makes them call them mandola, låtmandola to be precise!

i will not enter this fight on names, they are just so many names for that mandolin family... 23 inchs call it octava 25 then a bouzouki... 


_"Whenever I’m travelling people assume that my instrument is a banjo . It’s not. While explaining could be a great conversation starter, things tend to get complicated. At “well, to be precise it’s a theorbed 5-chorus octave mandolin” I usually will have lost them. There was a time when I considered just making a sticker to put on my gigbag that says “No, this is not a banjo”. Now I can just give people the link to this post."_

and here you get all the infos about that very special instrument!
http://silkwoodmusic.wordpress.com/2...s-not-a-banjo/

happy day!

----------


## journeybear

Ha! Theorbo! Now there's an instrument, and a half!  :Laughing:  Came up in this recent thread ...

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks magic-marmelade for the norvegian video. Funny enough they play the "Devil´s Polska" at the end, which I´ve just learned yesterday. Great to hear it in this version.
Thanks for the link to Daniel Fredriksson, too. You reminded me on him. I saw him live last summer with "Pettersson & Fredriksson". There was a instrument special about lutes at the Rudolstadt-Festival and they made a workshop where they demonstrated their instruments. Daniel played with the "Magic Lutes Band" and also had a duo-concert with Pettersson & Fredriksson in the theatre of Rudolstadt where they had a wonderful sound. Nickelharpa and Mandola is such a beautiful combination.

----------


## John Kinn

> Holy Cow.


A couple of years ago I stumbled into a very small pub in Dublin, and in a small room on the second floor these people were sitting around a table playing. I don't think we were more than ten people attending in addition to the band, and the music lasted the whole evening. Unforgettable!

----------


## JeffD

Yum

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

The Infamous Stringdusters ~ You Cant Handle the Truth

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

The Vignola Collective - Fly Swatter

----------


## Ed Goist

Sarah Jarosz just posted a link to this on her Facebook page...Fantastic as always! She's rapidly becoming one of my favorite mandolin players...

Here's the accompanying text: 
_Emerging bluegrass multi-instrumentalist, singer, and college sophomore Sarah Jarosz performs at the Rutledge her Grammy-nominated instrumental song "Mansinneedof" as part of the Americana Music Festival._

----------


## Mandoviol

Okay, so the only people actually seen playing anything in this are the two percussionists, but the synchronicity of the heist with the music is sheer genius:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Laughed myself to tears, wonderful. I always thought that I´ve seen all the "Olsen Gang"-Films, but I can´t remember this scene. Thanks very much. Was the "Olsen Gang" ever broadcasted in the USA?

----------


## Mandoviol

> Laughed myself to tears, wonderful. I always thought that I´ve seen all the "Olsen Gang"-Films, but I can´t remember this scene. Thanks very much. Was the "Olsen Gang" ever broadcasted in the USA?


No, not that I know of.  One of my friends pointed me toward this sequence, and he had either been pointed to it by someone else or happened to stumble upon it on the internet.

----------


## DMosher

I just found these guys yesterday.  The more I listened the more I liked.

lFsTK5r7ujU&feature=channel

14U6cWTLb6U&feature=channel

----------


## DMosher

It didn't embed--I must have pasted the wrong info.  I'll try again.

lFsTK5r7ujU

----------


## DMosher

Nuts!

Here is the link.  (I hope.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFsTK5r7ujU

----------


## man dough nollij

Here you go:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Haven't seen this one anywhere:
Bill Frisell ~ Live To Tell 


Nor this one:

----------


## journeybear

This is my current favorite, for two reasons. First, I had no idea youtube was only five years old. It seems like it has been around for a lot longer. Second, I am fascinated by the rock song they use, starts at 1:16. It sounds a lot like U2 but I believe it is not. So far I have been unable to find it on the U2 website, nor anywhere else on the web, other than Q&A sites, where everyone else seems baffled. It's a catchy melody with nice lyrics, and I find this mystery intriguing. If anyone recognizes it I'd like to know about it.

----------


## Michael Wolf

These Bill Frisell videos are great.

----------


## Dobe

Found these off the Woodsongs show, pretty cool , the gal from Blue Moose made her own Nyckelharpa !







 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Nice Dobe. I've never seen a nyckelharpa before.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Dunno if this video will work here since it's a yahoo video. I present you>
The Shovel Guitar:
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/8211464/21812958?v=8211464

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

> I hadn't checked into this thread for a few months until yesterday--
> 
> Shawn, thanks for post #420 -- _Oregon_ performing "Beneath an Evening Sky" -- a tune I used to play from Ralph's Master Classes book.  I took the book from my book shelf this morning -- I hadn't looked at it, nor played these tunes -- for some ten or more years.  I'll see if I can find a clip of "Vessel" for us.  I used to love to play that.


catmandu2: I've been meaning to ask you about "Ralph's Master Classes book". If you have time can you pm or email me info on this book? Is it the same as this book?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2552697/Ralph-Towner-book

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

This one just posted at LetsTalkGuild.com. 
Dan Hicks & his Hot Licks 1972

----------


## journeybear

Fabulous! I am so glad I got to see them back then - one of the best shows I have ever experienced, and I have seen some shows.. ;-) He couldn't get over the fact that they were playing in a church (actually my college's chapel - old wood, great acoustics). I wanted to run away with them! You can't tell from the camera work here, but those are two potted palm trees they carried around with them to go along with the painted backdrop. And the second song is actually called "Shorty Falls In Love." And the Lickette on the right, Naomi Eisenberg, also played fiddle, so there were songs with either twin fiddles or fiddle and mandolin, which Sid Page also played. 

I found this appearance on The Flip Wilson Show that same year, 9/28/72 - check out the dance routine! Still looking for live clips from back then with MC. Sid was great on fiddle but no slouch on mandolin.

----------


## Dobe

Thanks for bringin' me back you guys ! I've loved Dan Hicks forever and those clips are from his best era IMHO. He's still out there doin' it (I think) and still has that great sound & style. Here's somthing a little newer:

----------


## journeybear

Shayna Zaid & The Catch - "Morning Sun" and "Blow." You may have heard a snippet of the first song in the Ford Edge commercial currently running. I thought it was Feist but it's not. Yan Inzquierdo on mandolin and violin. From last New Year's Eve at Times Square:




and from a year earlier at The Living Room, way downtown - a pass-the-hat place where Norah Jones and others have played early in their careers. Interesting to see and hear the evolution of the song, and the band. Unfortunately the camera operator was more interested in the singer than the mandolinist. Oh well, should be used to this by now ...

----------


## journeybear

Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Down By The Riverside.  She was great, an overlooked link between gospel, rhythm & blues, and rock 'n' roll. My old jug band used to do this, modelled on her version.



And another one. Way to make an entrance!

----------


## Ed Goist

Great song. Great performance. Great video.

----------


## man dough nollij

Wow. Singing starts about 2:22.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Dan Hicks is totally cool, thanks for these.

Here´s Dave Swarbrick & Martin Carthy:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Pentangle.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for the Kate Rusby, Mr. Gwin. Saw her a dozen years ago, wee bitty curly haired lass with a big  lovely voice. Love that tune. though I know it as "Wild Mountain Thyme," by The Byrds. One of my faves from McGuinn and company.





and a version without the strings ... after all these years ... wow ...

----------


## journeybear

I am impressed by the number and variety of artists who have taken a turn at this lovely song. I had no idea. I suppose this goes to show what a wide appeal true beauty has. These are just a few. So far I haven't found  a metal, techno, or bebop version. Not complaining. Bluegrass? Still looking ...

Joan Baez, proving why her voice has enthralled so many (guitar is a trifle busy, methinks):



Much the same can be said of the late Sandy Denny's voice, even with this poor sound quality:



Not sure when this is from - haven't heard from the Gentle Giant in ages. Nice backup by The Chieftains:




Sorry, Lee, if this becomes your next ear worm. Hmmm, on second thought, not sorry, not a bit. Enjoy!

----------


## journeybear

All right, it had to happen ... a little MC at last:





Then there's this:





That's it. Moving on ...

----------


## journeybear

Anyone familiar with Eddi Reader? Probably better known in the UK than US.

----------


## Daci

Check out these guys.

----------


## adgefan

Here's Brother Mule at last week's Cornish Bluegrass Festival

----------


## Ed Goist

Sorry, I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but I basically can't stop watching this video! 
Seven Reasons why:
* An awesome version of an awesome song recorded in exceptionally high quality!
* The exceptional playing by everyone
* The outstanding vocals by Jessica Lovell!
* Rebecca Lovell's _'ahhhhs...'_ at 0:35 and 2:34!!...*(Oh man!)*
* The growling _'dyins'_ at 0:47 & 1:20!
* The _'Yea'_  during the guitar solo at 2:00
* Well...You can probably guess reason 7!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Wow... 
> (snipped Kate Rusby - Blooming Heather video)


*Wow is right!* With that voice and the wind ruffling that white dress she's like some Druidic High Priestess!
I half expected her to produce Excalibur for the Once and Future King!
*Awesome!*

----------


## Mandoviol



----------


## Dobe

The CherryHolmes; Banjo vaocals ala Rhonda Vincent. Tons of talent in this family; check out their appearance on Reno's show if you can find it; great buck dancincg !!!

----------


## Mandoviol

> The CherryHolmes; Banjo vaocals ala Rhonda Vincent. Tons of talent in this family; check out their appearance on Reno's show if you can find it; great buck dancincg !!!


Just saw them on Sunday and recorded a Q&A with them on Monday.  Awesome band and great folks.

----------


## Pete Summers

Ge

----------


## AndyB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU0VoCQLGWA

if this isn't already in the cafe someone should embed it, I tried but wasn't doing something right. What a fireball, been singing it all day.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a great performance of the unrecorded track_ 'Suzanne'_ by Larkin Poe (featuring Rebecca & Megan Lovell). This was recorded last night at a concert in Peninsula, Ohio. Sorry for the video quality [small, old digital camera], but I think the audio is decent. Enjoy!

----------


## Jeff Richards

Zeppelin landing in the Ozarks.


I've never enjoyed Michael Jackson' Music more.

----------

E.Mailhot

----------


## Michael Wolf

Short but beautiful

----------


## Michael Wolf

Longer and beautiful

----------


## James P

Jesca Hoop w/ a great guitar solo by Blake Mills, who I'd like to hear more of.

----------


## James P

Jesca Hoop w/ a great guitar solo by Blake Mills, who I'd like to hear more of.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzQUiKsqQ04

----------


## Michael Nelson

This is my favorite.  I love Alison Krauss and her band anyway, and I love Cluck Old Hen, but watching Sierra Hull on this just makes me grin ear to ear:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Still love this muisc:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Still love this music:


Me too!

Larry

----------


## Michael Nelson

But... Brown Shoes Don't Make It

How can you not admire a guy who names his kids "Dweezle" and "Moon Unit"?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Still love this music:


*Me three!* FZ is the best...I really miss that guy.

I'm so glad that they dedicated a statue to him in Baltimore.



It's definitely on my list (at the top) of 'Important American Landmarks to Visit'.

----------


## MahavishnuMtnMan

Here are a few:

John Hartford w/ Jerry Douglas, Mark O' Connor, Tony Rice, Vassar Clements, etc.

Crosspickin' Jesse McReynolds


Sam and Dave = Hold On I'm Comin'

----------


## Martin Stevens

still my favorite chris thile song

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes, this is a totally nice tune and what a band.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Do you know Nana Mouskouri in the USA?









Never on Sunday  :Smile:

----------


## catmandu2

Caught these guys at our local festival a couple of months ago.

----------


## Martin Stevens

perfection

----------


## Flyboy

Got to share this classic performance by the late, great Steve Marriott grooving with the Blackberries.

----------


## catmandu2

That's right man--soul music.

----------


## OlderThanWillie

"An error occured, please try again later." or "Embedding disabled by request, Watch on YouTube." are two messages I receive when attempting to view a number of these videos. Can anyone tell me what's going on? Is it just me or are others having the same experience? Thanks.

----------


## tree

Sometimes it happens . . . I generally assume that some clips are probably copyrighted material and the owner asks to have them disable the embedding.  But I don't know.

No mandolin content, but this rocks my boat (plus I think these guys are a couple of fine musicians):

----------


## Mandoviol

Speaking of musical comedy....

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## Ed Goist

Dear Mr. O'Brien: 
Please leave a little talent for the rest of us...You already have way more than your share.
Very truly yours;
Those of us who are struggling to play ONE instrument well.

----------


## Ed Goist

Dear Jimi Hocking & Heather Stewart:
Please tour the US as soon as possible! 
I can't stop watching your videos from the '2008 Broadbeach Festival' in Australia (whatever that is?)!  :Grin: 







*and my favorite!:*

----------


## Martin Stevens

mark's guitar solo is insane...

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Wolfcreek Pass - Chris Thile with Bryan Sutton

----------


## Ed Goist

Saw Marty Stuart last night in Kent, Ohio - *What an incredibly talented, charismatic, and gracious performer!* Oh, and (of course) his mandolin playing is simply jaw dropping!  

I was able to get a couple of decent videos, and I think the sound quality is quite acceptable considering I was just using the on-board microphone on my digital camera. 

BTW, speaking of sound, I don't think I've ever heard such a magnificent sound set-up for a concert. Granted; we were in an old, intimate, acoustically-friendly theatre, but still...Pretty awesome. Enjoy!

_Working on a Building_




*Luther's (Kenny's) Boogie*

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

No mando-content, but these three swinging cats have a great groove going on...

----------


## Dobe

Corporate Country Sucks !

----------


## Dobe

Nice new one from the lovely & talented:

----------


## Ed Goist

Here are a couple of videos of Copus Hill performing at the WYSU Folk Festival last Friday (11/5) evening.
Check-out the fine mandolin playing of Mitch Ball on his Weber Gallatin F

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Mountain Heart w/Tony Rice, Stewart Theater, NC State University, Oct. 29, 2010.

----------


## Darren Bailey

These guys are just great.

----------


## Michael Wolf

One of my favorite singers is Eric Burdon and one of my favorite records was always "Declares War".

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Michael, I love Nana and I love Eric Burdon...thanks for those.  
Here are a couple off the beaten track that a friend put me on to:-

----------


## Kirk Pey

Here's one of my favorite videos. It's of my daughter's mandolin teacher, Justin, who was the 2010 Grand Master Fiddler Champion. He's a great player and a great guy.

----------


## Cue Zephyr

While on my mandolin hunt I ran into this video I really like:

----------


## Ed Goist

Larkin Poe playing some Hendrix last month in Sweden.
Rebecca Lovell's solo starts at around 6:13...Wow.

----------


## Mandoviol

> Larkin Poe playing some Hendrix last month in Sweden.
> Rebecca Lovell's solo starts at around 6:13...Wow.


They need to team up with the Flecktones for a gig....imagine what improvisations might flow out of all of them....

----------


## man dough nollij

No mandolin content, but this here is some SERIOUS blues guitar!

----------


## Dobe

I love keepin' this thread going:

Some Samba Uke:



and just a beautiful Lap Steel number:



Enjoy !

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Eye and ear candy... :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

If you haven't seen this, you're in for a huge treat!
O'Brien, McCoury & Thile at a mandolin workshop.
Tim O'Brien answers a question by pointing-out how much blues was in Bill Monroe's playing, and about how Monroe influenced the rockers (specifically Chuck Berry) who followed him. This is followed by a rather remarkable example of this led by Ronnie McCoury! Enjoy.

----------


## man dough nollij

Thanks for posting, Ed-- that's a good'n!

----------


## Mando Smash

I Love This one!

----------


## Mandoviol

No MC, but this kid's got talent:

----------


## Michael Thompson

I never get enough of these two:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's a couple by one of my all time favourite bands,*"Red,White & Blue (Grass)"* with Norman Blake doing the Mandolin honours. They were (IMHO) the very best 'progressive' Bluegrass band at the time. Norman Blake's career is well documented.I believe that Ginger Boatwright is still singing,but i know nothing of what Grant Boatwright,Dale Whitcomb (Banjo), Dave Sebolt (Bass) are doing,
                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xah6SK3NXU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOPhfdD2h9g

----------


## Michael Thompson

I don't know if this has already been posted, but I just found it. A mandolin orchestra playing Bohemian Rhapsody. Awesome!

----------


## brotherwo

> If you haven't seen this, you're in for a huge treat!
> O'Brien, McCoury & Thile at a mandolin workshop.
> Tim O'Brien answers a question by pointing-out how much blues was in Bill Monroe's playing, and about how Monroe influenced the rockers (specifically Chuck Berry) who followed him. This is followed by a rather remarkable example of this led by Ronnie McCoury! Enjoy.



Thanks for sharing, love it

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I love this one...

----------


## Ed Goist

Can't believe how good this is!
Listen to Flinner's Mandolin! Man - It's off the hook! Is that a Gilchrist?...Can't quite make-out the headstock in the video.
Enjoy! (Also, there are several more in this series. Be sure to check them all out)

----------


## Ed Goist

> I don't know if this has already been posted, but I just found it. A mandolin orchestra playing Bohemian Rhapsody. Awesome!


Awesome indeed! Thanks for posting. How awesome did Brian May's guitar solo sound when played on those mandolins?! Also, it's interesting how European (Italian) it sounded...One could imagine it being heard on a gondola in Venice. Excellent stuff!

----------


## Popeye39



----------


## Shawn Blackwell

hmmmm...

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

yahoo:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Kinda hard to believe this perfomance is almost 30 years old.....where does the time go? I first heard this song on NPR on my way to a union meeting in late 70's and was changed forever after:



From same time frame w/mark o'connor on guitar:

----------


## Dobe

A couple pretty outstanding numbers I found off Letterman recently:




Anyone know what that little trumpet is called ? 
This gal's got a bit of a Cyndi Lauper style/sound goin'



Better than alot of the so called talent he usually has on !!    :Grin:

----------


## Mandoviol

A seasonal song about seasonal crustaceans.

----------


## catmandu2

> catmandu2: I've been meaning to ask you about "Ralph's Master Classes book". If you have time can you pm or email me info on this book? Is it the same as this book?
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/2552697/Ralph-Towner-book


Shawn-

My apologies--I just now found this post of yours.  Yes, it is the same book.  I'll send a PM.

----------


## JEStanek

I don't usually post video clips but this is one of my favorite mandolin tunes ever.  The fantastic Andy Statman Trio playing Uman.


Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

> I don't usually post video clips but this is one of my favorite mandolin tunes ever.  The fantastic Andy Statman Trio playing Uman.
> Jamie


Brilliant! Jamie, thanks so much for posting. 
The entire video is fantastic, but minutes 5 and 8 are just incredible! 
Could you recommend two or three Statman albums as an intro to his work?
Thanks again.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

What a great page of music.  Thanks for introducing Andy Statman, Jamie ~ wow~

Just saw _Bluegrass Journey_, Ed.  Really enjoyed it and really appreciated that clip about Monroe.  I watched it about 4 times before Netflix got it back.

Loved the clips with Sarah Jarosz, Popeye and Mark.  Sarahs something else.  She and Sierra Hull make quite a pair.

Wish I had more time to listen to music :Coffee:

----------


## nick a

Anyone know what that little trumpet is called ? 

that would be your piccolo trumpet....its probably most famous (nowadays) for the solo in "penny lane"

----------


## JEStanek

Ed and Loretta,

I don't have too many Andy Statman CDs.  _East Flatbush Blues_ has the Uman tune (amongst others) and is a fabulous jazz/bluegrass CD.  It really could be in the list of 5 desert island CDs for me.  _Songs of Our Fathers_ with David Grisman explores traditional Klezmer music.  I also really like the work he contributed to in the Wayfaring Stranger's _Shifting Sands of Time_ (which also included Cafe regular John McGann and his colleague from Berkley Matt Glaser).  He'll have a new CD out soon, _Old Brooklyn_.

The Cafe recently had a members' interview with Andy.  The Fretboard Journal issue number 2 had a great interview with him as well.

Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ed and Loretta,
> I don't have too many Andy Statman CDs.  _East Flatbush Blues_ has the Uman tune (amongst others) and is a fabulous jazz/bluegrass CD.  It really could be in the list of 5 desert island CDs for me. ...snip...
> Jamie


Thanks very much Jamie. I'm listening to _East Flatbush Blues_ right now on My Space...This is pretty overwhelming stuff...I find myself alternately exhilarated and intimidated by his otherworldly mandolin virtuosity...One minute I'll think _"Man, a mandolin player can do That? Awesome!"_ and the next minute I'll think _"Oh, man, that is so far beyond anything I'll ever be able to do, bummer!"_.  :Confused: 

Oh, another thing about this album...I'm listening on headphones, and there are hushed but very detectable vocalizations (hums?) happening in time with the mandolin solos. Kinda gives things a live feel...Is this characteristic of Statman?

Awesome, awesome stuff...I've heard no one better...There's something about his playing (the incredible virtuosity combined with soulfulness maybe?) that, in my opinion, raises it to a whole other level. *Wow!*

----------


## Ed Goist

Happy St. Stephen's Day!

----------


## strings777

...the first song I learned on mandolin.  :Grin:

----------


## strings777

Here are two of my favorites:

----------


## evanreilly

Andy Statman has a long tradition of 'talking' to his mandolin while playing it onstage. If you can find a copy of the Peter Rowan & The Red Hot Pickers album, you can clearly hear him doing this when he takes a break.

----------


## strings777

Ed, this one's for you:


Rebecca's break in this video is awesome!   :Disbelief:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ed, this one's for you:
> ...snipped video...
> Rebecca's break in this video is awesome!


Thanks for posting. I hadn't seen this video...I can't believe how young they all look...especially Megan.
That Rebecca can sure play...Collings or Duff!
Thanks again!

----------


## Dobe

Troubleclef has a bunch of great tunes (and axes); here's the latest I just worked up; his arrangement:



 :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dobe

Gotta love chicks that pick !  Zepparella  :Grin:

----------


## strings777

My Pleasure Ed. I had never seen this one before either and thought you might enjoy watching it. They do look very young in the video, but they sure are talented!   :Grin:

----------


## strings777

Troubleclef plays really well, and that 12 fret mahogany bodied Martin is SWEET!!!   :Grin:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't know if this is here already. Watch for 1:49 to 1:59.

----------


## Dobe

Just found this, you've GOTTA WATCH; only about a minute; it's awesome!!!!


 :Grin:

----------


## Dobe

Has this happened to you?  You shouldn't feed them !  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Dobe, thanks for posting...Awesome!_ "...Okay, yea, this is bad, they've started to harmonize...You didn't sleep with any of these did ya?..."_  :Laughing:

----------


## Steevarino

I just found this thread!  OK, since it looks like videos of guitar are not frowned upon in this thread, here are two videos of my pal Tim Thompson.  The first one is his version of a tune some of you might remember, "Birdland".  He is playing it on one of our RedLine Acoustics Parlor Guitars.  Check it out...




And this one shows Tim playing a different RedLine Parlor Gutiar, this time with his own composition, "The Road to Bucharest".  Kind of cool, because Bucharest is in Romania, Tim just got back from a trip to Romania, and the top of this guitar is made from Carpathian Spruce, which was grown in Romania.  Plus, he somehow magically plays the same guitar, along with himself in this one.  Enjoy...

----------


## Michael Wolf

That Birdland version is totally great, thanks.

I like venezuelian music very much in these days:

----------


## GoVols

They are one of my favs...

They were at Eddie's Attic in Decatur, GA and it was their first show of the year.  Here is a NICE tune they did, featuring Kym Warner.  He is oustanding!  (Sorry for the camera not being the best, but the audio came out pretty good for a little pocket-sized camera)...

----------


## Dobe

The INKSPOTS  ;  Better known for "I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire";  I caught this one on the radio the other day & added to my favorites.  Such great a sound for such crude recording technology.    :Grin:

----------


## tree

Ry Cooder does this one in G - tune.  Such a cool song that it plays him, rather than vice versa . . .

----------


## Bob Scrutchfield

The Tuttle kids always amazed me. This video is from a couple years ago. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

The Infamous Stringdusters "Magic #9"

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Jerry Douglas (feat. Chris Thile) - Hide & Seek 
Live in a driving rain

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

john mclaughlin shakti joy

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

from whence?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Off-topic, but funny -- _and_ educational...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

And to continue on the off-topic/funny/educational theme, the offside rule clearly explained -- _finally_...

----------


## Mandoviol



----------


## Mark Gibbs

Here is a goodin'

----------


## Dobe

:Grin: Suzanne Cox is really Alison Krauss' sister !  



 :Popcorn: 

Nice arrangement here:

----------


## Dobe

Kinda pop but I really like this gal ! :Mandosmiley: 



also check out her tune:  Stupid for you

Lots of talent !

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

北海道大学ブルーグラス研究会　2008年定期演奏会　演奏：ドキ❤めき

----------


## catmandu2

> And to continue on the off-topic/funny/educational theme, the offside rule clearly explained -- _finally_...



Here's a classic:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The Byrds with Chris Hillman on the mandolin.

----------


## TJe153

YMSB - Raleigh & Spencer




Watson, Skaggs, & Scruggs....Listen for the smooth dobro solo

----------


## Michael Thompson

Not only are Chris Thile's cover songs always great, but Noam Pikelny's hat makes me laugh every time I watch this video.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Never seen or heard this before tonight:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Edmar Castaneda & Joe Locke - Duo playing at "Jazzbaltica" in Germany.

----------


## Popeye39

She wrote this, and AKUS have it on the new album due out in April. I like Aoife and her band Crooked Still.

----------


## KanMando

First time I've seen a palm frond used as an air-guitar:

----------


## El Dino

Some amazing young talent.

----------


## Popeye39

Nothing to be said....

----------


## Ed Goist

The *Carolina Chocolate Drops* were the guests on tonight's _Marty Stuart Show_ and they just tore it up! 
They did a great job on this fine little number...

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Some sweet Irish music from the pub.  My last name and myself love this music.

Nice finds: Abagail Washburn and The Chocolate Drops!

----------


## Ed Goist

> The *Carolina Chocolate Drops* were the guests on tonight's _Marty Stuart Show_ and they just tore it up! 
> They did a great job on this fine little number...
> ...snipped video (see post #775)


Just found out these folks won the Grammy for Traditional Folk album of the the year. *Excellent!*

----------


## danbui

I just found this video of Chris Thile while searching for Temperance Reel.  It's pretty interesting he talks about how he solos over fiddle tunes and about playing Bach.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMRHs_kTTJ0

----------


## Michael Thompson

No mando content, but this made me laugh the whole time I was listening to it.

----------


## Martin Stevens

I know there's not many punch brothers fans here, but this is sweet:

----------


## mandolirius

I liked it.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## strings777

I liked it very much too...very nice harmonies!

----------


## man dough nollij

No mandolin content, but hey, the guy can play the bass and the guitar at the same time...

----------


## Ed Goist

Blues mandolinist Bert Deivert with his trio (guitarist Janne Zander and blues fiddler Nina Pérez) perform the Yank Rachell blues standard _My Baby's Gone_...*Good stuff!*

----------


## Mando Smash



----------


## Michael Thompson



----------


## catmandu2

:Cool:

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

The two greatest instruments God ever created are the harmonica and the mandolin! I'm a fan of any band that puts them together and those bands are scarcer than hens teeth - even though Bill Monroe knew how well bluegrass and harmonica went together. The Trishas often combine them though...



Since this thread isn't mando only I have to put in one by Mickey Braun and Reckless Kelly.



No mando in the next two but there could be. The harmonica is phenomenal - Jerome Godboo is the player and the group is called BrokenJoe. The first is a little western history lesson.



May Peace and Blessings be bestowed upon all...  :Wink:  (warning mild language)



-Ed-

----------


## jwold

Tim Connell plays some pretty mean mandolin with Brian Casey and Eric Skye...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbOAlwuqiO4

----------


## Michael Wolf

Here are some nice session-videos of Dervish:

----------


## Michael Wolf

I love this song and this guitar.



And this one, too.



And this.

----------


## journeybear

I heard this as background music on a new comedy show - charming chords, melody, harmony. Sounded like She & Him. Not much to go on - searching on "you and I" and "me and you" turned up 2.6 _billion_ hits at first (for the British, that is 2.6 thousand millions  :Wink:  ) - but I persisted, and found it was by Wilco. I've always thought of them as more rootsy, but no complaints here. It's a gem of a pop song, and while pop gets a bad rap from a lot of folks, I think there are few art forms more enjoyable than a nice song, however you wish to categorize it. It also turns out I had seen this nice 2009 performance on Letterman with Feist on harmonies - it is in my archives! Glad to be reminded of it. Sweet solo toward the end on 12-string through a reverse gate or reverse delay effect. Not a mandolin, but double strings all the same. Enjoy!

----------


## mandograss

More evidence for JourneyBro.

----------


## catmandu2

Many thanks to Michael for the Dervish clips -- I've got a new (well, I'm the new one) ITM group in which I get to play CBOMs and boxes.  I can't find my Solas CDs, so these Dervish vids are just what the pharmacist ordered!

And also -- for the Martin Simpson vids...no matter how I try, I can't get away from guitar playing-- especially of this ilk.   :Cool:

----------


## Mandoviol

> More evidence for JourneyBro.


This vindicates my use of Kazoo in OT and Grass music.

----------


## journeybear

> More evidence for JourneyBro.


Of what? Wake me when you find kazoo in *bluegrass*.  :Sleepy:  Or a cause worth fighting. And stop trolling.

----------


## Dave Hanson

John O Dreams is not Irish, it's a contempory song written by Englishman Bill Caddick, tune by Beethoven, Pathetique.

Dave H

----------


## mandograss

> Of what? Wake me when you find kazoo in *bluegrass*.  Or a cause worth fighting. And stop trolling.


Please stop callling me names. I'm getting all *butt* *hurt* over here.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

If it means so much to you, why don't you _just start a thread about kazoos in bluegrass?_ Quit bugging me.

----------


## mandograss

> If it means so much to you, why don't you _just start a thread about kazoos in bluegrass?_ Quit bugging me.


Setting are at the top right corner of your page brohamsky. Click it and enter my user name. Done deal. I sure do not want to bug you buddy. Now, the other 10k plus members may want to hear what I say, so I will continue to post about Kazoo's in Bluegrass.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Please stop callling me names. I'm getting all *butt* *hurt* over here.


It might be time for you start reading more and posting less. Trolling isn't part of what we do here and that is what you're doing.

----------


## mandograss

_<comment deleted by Moderator>_

----------


## Dobe

Here's a classy dame !



 :Popcorn:

----------


## strings777

Here's a great video I found for you Jeff Beck and Imelda May fans (I get goose bumps watching it):

----------


## strings777

Here's another good one from the tribute to Les Paul:

----------


## strings777

...one more for you with the very talented Amy Finders  :Grin:  :

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for posting the clips from the Les Paul special. That ran on my local PBS station last fundraising period, and it really was, well, special. It was a revelation to me (surely less so for those following his career more closely) what a great touch Jeff Beck has - subtle, delicate, fluid - when he reels it in a bit. On "How High The Moon" particularly, on which he very closely recreates Les Paul's style. Great stuff!

----------


## Flyboy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnlaQ...embedded#at=55

Oh    my   ***   !     :Disbelief: 

Stunning.

----------


## Dobe

Gotta love that Brazillian stuff !  Nice view of her left hand too. 



She's got a bunch of great vids- Eat yer hearts out   :Laughing:

----------


## catmandu2

Love Brazilian guitar

----------


## strings777

VERY interesting (aka HOT!!!) video from the Dublin goddess of rockabilly and blues...Imelda May  :Whistling:

----------


## mandograss



----------


## Ed Goist

No MC, just Awesomeness content...
Great version of one of my 10 favorite rock songs ever. Oh, and Martin Barre is one of the most underrated and under appreciated rock guitarists...Check out Anna Phoebe's fiddle solo beginning at 5:35, followed by an Anderson flute solo.

_"In the shuffling madness Of the locomotive breath, Runs the all-time loser, Headlong to his death..."_

----------


## Ed Goist

> VERY interesting (aka HOT!!!) video from the Dublin goddess of rockabilly and blues...Imelda May  ...snipped video...


Oh yea...That's the stuff!

----------


## Linds

[QUOTE=Martin Stevens;893860]I know there's not many punch brothers fans here, but this is sweet:


The Punch Brothers are awesome!  They're always so fun to watch and listen to.  I was just about to post this one.  It's brand new, and quite beautiful:

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Great Vids!  I always love discovering new musicians on this thread.  A shout out to Portland; nice to see Tim Connell in the mix, and the Punch Brothers and Chris Thile are in town.

I just found Tim O'Brien and Sarah Jarosz playing together ... what a treat!

----------


## strings777

...another great Jeff Beck and Imelda May video, "Poor Boy"   :Grin:

----------


## man dough nollij

..

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes

----------


## Michael Wolf

Some great Flute & Cittern playing from Brittany:

----------


## mando1man

Here's an interview with Vernon Dean and the Cleverly's. Some good picking here, them fellers do a fine job:

----------


## JEStanek

Marian Call, Punk Mandolin, and Zombie Cheer Leading Camp.

Hat Trick.

----------


## strings777

No mandolin content, but here's a GREAT old video of Doc, Merle, and Earl:

----------


## strings777

> Marian Call, Punk Mandolin, and Zombie Cheer Leading Camp.
> 
> Hat Trick.


Punk mandolin....too funny!   :Laughing:

----------


## Popeye39

Was looking at Televisons at my local Big Box Store and saw these kids on 20 or so HD TV's.

----------


## Ed Goist

Popeye, thanks for posting The Band Perry video. I thought that was excellent.

----------


## hank

I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## hank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaYaq...feature=relmfu
Help

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's a timely one since it's Paddy's Day today: Enda Scahill and Dave Shapiro playing "Miss Monaghan's" at Tom Cussen's banjo shop, Clarinbridge, Co. Galway:



Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=Michael Wolf;905281]Yes
Nice, thanks Michael.   Mando / YES story:    I ran into Jon Anderson at a pick in Ward years back. He asked if he could see my recently aquired teens F-4. I had heard that he was in the neighborhood recording with Kitaro or something. As soon as this ,( let's say hippie looking ) dude spoke a word I knew it was him  & handed it to him without even blinking. My buddy couldn't believe I let this mtn hippie check out my prize, until I told him who it was. He told me his friend Steve had one just like it, did I know Steve Howe ? I said "Yes,  I know who Steve Howe is & I know you too Jon"...  shook his hand.  ( I was a huge YES fan years ago).  Memorable night needless to say   :Grin:

----------


## Popeye39

No mando, but it works for the day.  Be safe tonight.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a fun one. 
A pretty solid acoustic performance. 
Love the venue, love the attire, love the song, love the sound of that Banjotar (or is it Gitanjo?)




And here's one with Susie Brown playing her Gibson. 
I need one of those straps with the flower heads.

----------


## hank

She must be a tiny thing with that mandola looking mandolin.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

Great job posting Band Perry and the Jane Dear Girls! I hope to get to a concert in Vancouver BC later this year just to see Band Perry. I'll have to "suffer" through Keith Urban though at the same show.  :Wink: 

Anyway I have a couple favorites and a question or two to go with a couple of them.

This first is a band outta La Crete Alberta. It is very common for Alberta musicians in the far far north of Alberta to go out into either a barley field or a building with no walls or roof and play music. 



Ten virtual dollars to the first person who can name the guy in the black hat and blue shirt who first appears at 1:33 (actually briefy at 1:23). We'll see if anybody actually "knows" their country music.

This next is an Alberta Standard - The Corb Lund Band. Corb can play the mando. This one of my very favorites.



Now I'm gonna go Yankee on ya. This next one is by a Band originally outta the Challis Idaho country and now plays mainly in Texas. Reckless Kelly is the band fronted by two of the four Braun Brothers (sons of Muzzie Braun an great grandsons of Musty Braun). The Brauns are probably the "first family" of music from Idaho. The other two brothers front a band called Micky and the Motorcars who also now are based in Texas.

This one is a Reckless Kelly original.



My question is - Does anybody know what Cody Braun (in the cowboy hat) is playing starting at 1:05?

Just as a sidenote. Reckless Kelly's version of 52 Vincent Black Lightening is in my opinion the only cover of the Richard Thompson classic that is better than the original - and that includes the one by Del and the Boys. Here it is.



Enjoy!

-Ed-

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Ed G: thanks for the DearJane Girls vids -- great stuff

Easy Ed: Cody's playing a Rickenbacker 5002v58 emando reissue in JetGlo (black) -- sounds wicked cool, huh?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Here is TriBeCaStan, featuring the always interesting John Kruth...

----------


## Lukas J

Some bias here because I shot this clip. That's about the closest I've ever been to a Loar... or a God, for that matter.

----------


## catmandu2

Well if you must have Bach on mandolin, that's one way to do it.  But that is very clean picking, and nice tone.  Great vid, btw--very nice shot.

That Tribecastan is interesting.  I don't quite feel it, but I admire the effort.  Hate to sound so negative, but beside Bach on mandolin, I'm also not very compelled by mandolin and clave, generally.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Custódio Castelo & Christina Branco

----------


## Michael Wolf

Karsu Dönmez

----------


## Dobe

Don't think It's a re-post,  Guitarist from QSB & Fiddle I believe is from Rhonda Vincents band "The Rage". Great music at any rate !    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My favorite Lyle Lovett song ever...



And three of my favorite Steve Earle songs...

----------


## Ed Goist

Here is a wonderful Old-Time jam tune from Eden and John's East River String Band featuring the legendary cartoonist Robert Crumb on mandolin. This is just delightful!




P.S.: Larry, thanks again for turning me on to these folks!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Some bias here because I shot this clip. That's about the closest I've ever been to a Loar... or a God, for that matter.


And here's Thile playing more Bach, but this time on his Dude..._Hold your hat, and prepare to be stunned..._

----------


## Ed Goist

Duetto Giocondo (Caterina Lichtenberg & Mirko Schrader) perform Gershwin. 
Caterina Lichtenberg has such precise and flawless technique. It's a joy to watch her play. Exceptional talent and skill.




And here they are playing _Machado_. Check-out Lichtenberg's left hand work throughout, but especially just after the 2:00 mark!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Paul Busman

I had no idea You Tube was so old.  Apparently it dates back to 1911!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/0..._n_843417.html

----------


## Norm Buck

Here is a clip from Sarah Harmer.... if you have never heard her album "I'm A Mountain" I highly recommend it. Her mandolin player is Joey Wright and he has at least two solo efforts out. I own the first and it is absolutely great.

----------


## Dobe

Singing reminds me more & more of Alison K, or Laurie Lewis - playing more and more of Chris T.   :Popcorn:

----------


## Dobe

Another classic, just put up: One of my favorite Byron Berline / Clarence white solos !

----------


## Michael Wolf

Dick Gaughan - "Worker´s Song" from "Handful of Earth"

----------


## Popeye39

Chris looks pretty young here.  17 or 18 maybe.

----------


## Ed Goist

A legend in the making? I think so.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm checking out Cahalen Morrison & Eli West.



Cool stuff.

Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

> I'm checking out Cahalen Morrison & Eli West.
> ...snipped video...
> Cool stuff.
> Larry


Man, Larry, that is fantastic! Thanks for posting this.
I look forward to checking these guys out!

----------


## Dobe

> I'm checking out Cahalen Morrison & Eli West.
> 
> 
> Cool stuff.
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry !  Yet another great discovery thanks to you & the Cafe.
Vid didn't play too well for me but I foud this one:

Gawd that's the stuff !!  Makes me want to scoop the fingerboard on my old Framus longneck... no wait I'll just make one...no wait an L-5 octave.. oh gawd!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dobe

Anther one I found off that Vimeo site. Super tasty !!!  Thanks Larry !!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Rob Fowler

Don't know if this one's been put on here yet but here's one of the Dawg and Mike Barnett.....another Fretboard Journal vid.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

First Thank You Jim McDonald - a RickenBacker emando - I like it - need to keep my eye out for one.

Anyway I'll post a couple more UTubes.

This one is straight Bluegrass - don't know if it's been posted yet but it is my favorite by Balsam Range.



This one is by an Australian group The Greencards. Love this song and video - tasty mando too.



Hey Dobe Thanks for posting that Sierra Hull song - I hadn't heard that one.

-Ed-

----------


## James P



----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Not sure if I posted this one before, but I love, love, _love_ this vid from our own Mark Robertson-Tessi...

----------


## strings777

Before you watch the following video...pour a mug of Heineken or your favorite brew... :Grin: 



p.s. warning: no mandolin content
 :Whistling:

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

This is just plain good!



-Ed-

----------


## Ed Goist

Just exceptional playing all around!
A very nice way to start the weekend.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks for the Cello-Beatbox, James. That was great. And the Mat Flinner Trio is terrific, too.

One of my favorite guitar players:

----------


## JEStanek

Both Eds... Great stuff.  So much cool stuff in this thread.

Jamie

----------


## Dobe

Just found this one- pretty new, Sierra Hull does great:



 :Popcorn:

----------


## Paul Cowham

> Thanks for the Cello-Beatbox, James. That was great. And the Mat Flinner Trio is terrific, too.
> 
> One of my favorite guitar players:


enjoyed that, lovely  :Smile:  (along with matt flinner and loads of other clips)
i remember seeing beppe do a duet gig with dan crary a few years ago which was great, slightly amusing to see a flatpicker on fingerpicking.net though  :Wink:  (not that it matters)

----------


## mandolino maximus

I've been enjoying this thread (and this forum) for some time prompting me to finally register.  This video was from the second half of a concert by The Infamous Stringdusters debuting their last album where the second half was dedicated to sharing the stage with friends.  Some of those friends appear in videos already posted on this thread (Greencards and John Cowan).  It is an understatement to say it was worth a trip to The Station Inn from northern Illiinois.  

Here is the mando pay-off which took place right in my face  :Mandosmiley: 






I'm new here.  The Infamous Stringdusters tipped me over the edge on taking up mandolin and it has been a wonderful journey from Bill to Sam to the two Marshalls to Calace and back to Stiernberg and Thile.  But I will always pull for Jesse Cobb.

----------


## mandopete

Many of the videos on You Toob are pretty crummy when it comes to covering local bluegrass bands (like Northern Departure here in Seattle), but this one is pretty nice.  That's Mr. Nick Dumas on the Collings mandolin.

----------


## mandolino maximus

Mandopete,

Very good young band.  Lights and everything.

You could have easily posted that video in the State of Bluegrass discussion going on in the Bluegrass section of this forum.  Professional quality video, too - which wouldn't hurt that genre to have more of.

----------


## mandopete

Yes, I thiknk they benefitted from the performance venue.  The EMP in Seattle is really a state-of-the-art music museum and I suspect they had available not only the cameras and sound equipment, but the edit tools and people to use them.

...oh yeah, it doesn't hurt that Northern Departure is a good band too!

----------


## Lukas J

Man, the NW is a good place to be with bands like Northern Departure and the Bluegrass Regulators. It's great to see young players with so much talent. (shoot, those guys are my age and younger!) There's a nothing-to-lose manic energy in these young bands. At Stevenson last year, it was the younger bands that had the WOW factor-- even more than the headliners, and that is what is going to keep Bluegrass alive.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Fantastic!* 
I love how she marches in place to the time, and the pizzicato with the left pinkie! 
I've watched this about 10 times in a row now. Golden!

----------


## mandopete

> Man, the NW is a good place to be with bands like Northern Departure and the Bluegrass Regulators.


Two of my favorites to be sure!

----------


## Dobe

No mando content but,these two just cheered me up a little:




 :Popcorn: 

one more for good measure, they have a decent mando player:

----------


## Dobe

AK cracks me up. Looks like most of this show is on Utbe now:


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

Dobe; that was great! What is it from?
You know, hearing ST's voice, it is no wonder she sold all those records. The appeal of that voice is just undeniable IMO.
Combine that with all this musicianship...Good stuff!

----------


## catmandu2

:Cool:

----------


## Ed Goist



----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Robert Randolph rocking the pedal steel...

----------


## strings777

It's time to revive this thread again with a really cool and comical video of Chuck Berry and Keith Richards playing "Oh Carol"   :Grin:

----------


## Dobe

Not many views of this one, nicer production. Nick F playing some sort of F-5 Great song:


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## tree

Very nice.  

That Tim O is just the epitome of relaxed playing.  No matter how difficult a passage may be, it just flows out of him.  Man, what a right hand . . .  

Back to the woodshed.

----------


## strings777

That was a great video Dobe!

----------


## Dobe

Here's another pretty new one, looks like most of the show is up; NOT very good video but great pickin'. Anyone know the name of the 2nd fiddle tune ? I learned it years ago & can't for the life of me remember where. It starts around 4:29


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Mike Snyder

That tune is off "The Crossing" I don't have the CD here to narrow it down but the recording is fantastic. Pipes, accordion, banjo. TimO is a national treasure.

----------


## Dobe

Just found this gem: I've got analog tape of this tune performed by the "Telluride All Stars" (Pre Strength In #'s).  Is there anything Mark O'Conner can't paly the fire out of ??!

----------


## catmandu2

Ha...wow.  Mark Schatz there?

I agree Mike--TO inspired me more than anything on fiddle.

----------


## man dough nollij

Can anyone ID that mandolin that Mark is playing? Weird headstock curl.

----------


## Paul Cowham

http://exposureroom.com/members/evol...7f3fef258cfa0/

the embed video feature doesn't seem to work with this website but it's David Grisman and Martin Taylor playing autum leaves....

----------


## MikeF

Wagon Wheel: slow and tasty...and I can almost play it!

http://youtu.be/a2AcIuifmM0

----------


## Michael Wolf

The Rube Goldberg machine

----------


## man dough nollij

..

----------


## strings777

> The Rube Goldberg machine


What a COOL video, LOL!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> The Rube Goldberg machine.


I really dug that one too -- great post.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I found this clever vid while looking for fingerboarding vids for my 5 year old. (Might be cool to do something similar with one of those mini-mandolins you can sometimes find in gift shops.  :Mandosmiley:  )

----------


## Dobe

What a COOL video !

Ditto !!!     What videos used to be like when they could hold your interest. Makes me think of The Talking Heads !

----------


## Patrick Hull

I enjoyed the Grisman-.Taylor "Autumn Leaves" video.  I'm wondering what the instruments are....  Grisman appears to have a dog clipped (?) to he headstock of his two-pointer ....  And what kind of guitar do you play if your name is MARTIN TAYLOR?  On the other hand Steve  Martin plays a GIBSON!

----------


## Ed Goist

> I enjoyed the Grisman-.Taylor "Autumn Leaves" video.  I'm wondering what the instruments are....  Grisman appears to have a dog clipped (?) to he headstock of his two-pointer...snip...


Me too! In addition to the _"dog's head masthead"_ on the headstock, that 2-pointer has some of the best tone I've ever heard on a mandolin recording! Exceptional woody 'woof' in the bass AND beautiful chime and ring in the treble. *Wow!*

----------


## Ed Goist

> I enjoyed the Grisman-.Taylor "Autumn Leaves" video.  I'm wondering what the instruments are....


After some Googling, I found that Grisman's 2-Pointer is a customized Corrado Giacomel J3. Below is a pic of the specific model from the Giacomel website. 

But, I wonder what the brass colored bridge on Grisman's is made of?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

This is one of my favorite Waterboys songs here, and I really enjoy this live version with Sharon Shannon. One thing I've always liked about this song is how they incorporate ITM-style solos in it without wandering from the feel of the song: without it loosing its rock nature, and without it morphing into some sort of "Celtic Rock"-like caricature of ITM. 

BTW, Sharon's solo at 59 seconds into the clip, as well as at the one at the end of the song, were originally recorded on fiddle, but I really enjoy this version as well. (Also, the uptempo solo at the end is unique to this live performance, with the original recording maintaining the same tempo and feel as in its first solo.)

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

hmmmm

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

...

----------


## mandolino maximus

I was at that Dusters concert, Shawn.  The guy that produced the video does great work with live concerts.

Here's a very nice jazzgrass mando number from that night.  Written by the mando player (who also wrote their Grammy nominated song):

----------


## strings777

Here's a great video of one of my favorite zeppelin songs.....

----------


## Holger

Here you are, Dobe ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdDTxvDJ1Rw

----------


## Dobe

Pretty nice intimate Bryan Sutton stuff. Nice tune too !  :Popcorn: 



BTW Thanks Holger, I knew it was somewhere else out the on the interweb

----------


## Ed Goist

Another in a long stream of gems from Stevie Mando.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Ain't seen this one before:

----------


## Dobe

> Can anyone ID that mandolin that Mark is playing? Weird headstock curl.


NFI, I was wondering the same thing. Looks like the new classified listing for the 'Thompson' answers that question.
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

not bad

----------


## Dobe

New one from TroubleClef.  This guy never ceases to amaze me !   :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yes, TroubleClef is really good. I´m watching his videos, too, from time to time.

A little nostalgia:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Big Mama Thornton performs Ball and Chain:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Some more from OKGo:

----------


## catmandu2

> not bad


Michel is amazing

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Some more from OKGo:


_Love_ their videos (good music too)

----------


## mandolino maximus

Here's a nice 7-minute warm up exercise before playing the mando.  You will really start to limber up after 1:20. :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

This one from Richard Greene deserves some appreciation:



I love the OK Go videos. Clever lads. For you Rube Goldberg fans, here's this great Honda commercial from a couple years back. All parts are from a Honda, and this was recorded _live_ - after many, many takes and resets, of course:

----------


## catmandu2

> Here's a nice 7-minute warm up exercise before playing the mando.  You will really start to limber up after 1:20.


Yes, I usually start my day with several minutes of hula-hoop contortioning before my morning coffee..

----------


## Dobe

My new must learn:


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## strings777

"For you Rube Goldberg fans, here's this great Honda commercial from a couple years back. All parts are from a Honda, and this was recorded live - after many, many takes and resets, of course"
Great commercial journeybear!

----------


## Dobe

This guy's got it goin' ON!  He sounds like Ry Cooders brother  :Grin:

----------


## chasray

How 'bout Sarah, Chris, Mumford & Sons and more...

----------


## Michael Wolf

Mark O'Connor is really amazing:

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Can anyone ID that mandolin that Mark is playing? Weird headstock curl.


Its a Luke Thompson

----------


## doc holiday

Great tempo, beautiful note selection.....Joe Walsh mando, Courtney Hartman guitar, Kimber Ludiker fiddle....maybe my favorite version along with Kenny Smith's off the "Studebaker" CD.    http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/p...=460v9db8c8uss

----------


## G7MOF

I'm a sucker for this type of music, Awsesome video!!!

http://youtu.be/vJG_xzuu7M4

----------


## mandolino maximus

Found this extended version of Lara & Reyes Lonesome Mandolin.  I inevitably have to "rewind" on the Cafe's MP3 menu when I hear that one.  For watever reason, that MP3 has a hold on me.  The video has good video and audio quality.

----------


## pezdork

This is Mando Cafe Song of the Week Social Group Contributor Old Sausage. He always does amazing stuff...but this is by far my favorite. i just still get goose bumps when i hear this one.

http://youtu.be/HjfLqIoYNoc

----------


## pezdork

darn forgot how to doc this in my old age

----------


## man dough nollij

Can anyone ID that F-5 that Sergio is playing? That is a GREAT sounding mandolin. Gibson Master Model?

----------


## strings777

....it's time to revive this thread again!  :Grin:

----------


## strings777

...here's another one from bayou country


 :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

From the sublime to the fairly ridiculous, even with some MC.  :Mandosmiley:  _Mamma mia!_  :Disbelief:

----------


## strings777

> From the sublime to the fairly ridiculous, even with some MC.  _Mamma mia!_


Great video journeybear, but I'll bet Freddie Mercury is turning over in his grave...LOL!

----------


## journeybear

Let him spin! I'm tickled by Brian May's great solo being played on mandolin!  :Mandosmiley: 

BTW, your quoting of the video - something I often gripe about - makes for some fun with playing them st the same time slightly out of synch. Well, if you like that kind of stuff ...  :Wink: 

My favorite cover of this warhorse is still by Jake Shimabukuro on solo ukulele. Somehow he managed to figure it all out, and express a four-man band's arrangement on a single instrument. Genius.





Not that this Finnish band doesn't have a good go at it:

----------


## strings777

journeybear, I like Jake's music a lot....one of my favorites by him is "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"....

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

I don't think I've seen this here yet:

----------


## journeybear

I agree, strings777. He's phenomenal. And he is note perfect in every clip I've seen. He clearly has put in his practice time.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandelect

Always loved Billy in the Lowground - this is one of my favourite versions at the moment. If you like this stuff then check out the Oomphalapompatronium video!

----------


## strings777

Here's a great video of R.E.M. singing "Losing My Religion"....


 :Mandosmiley:   :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## strings777

...and one more for you folks...a N'awlins band that recently called it quits after playing together for 33 years...The Radiators.....

----------


## Tosh Marshall

A tribute to Martin Jenkins who recently passed, the first with Dave Swarbrick's Whippersnapper at the Cambridge Folk Festival in 1984 and then with his partner, Kalinka Vulcheva doing Blacksmith.......

----------


## Darren Bailey

Nice caps

----------


## jdchapman

I'm not sure what I think of this.  I hope it's new to everyone.  I got interested in learning about tamburas, and this arrived. Worth it for the amazing showbiz.

----------


## strings777

...here's a classic song I just can't seem to get enough of, LOL! 


 :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

Okay, here's my new favorite video...The power of Led Zeppelin can not be contained...It's everywhere: In bars, garages, backyards, living rooms, churches and even trailers. *ZoSo*
What a wonderful tribute to the hobbyist musician!

----------


## Popeye39

This voice would cause me to crash my ship on the rocks. She sings about my favorite place.  Win/win!

----------


## Ed Goist

Emmylou Harris is an American Treasure...Plain and simple.
Beautiful song; wonderful accompaniment; and some nice, tasteful mandolin to boot...Lots to like there.

----------


## strings777

Ed...very cool Black Dog video!  :Grin:

----------


## strings777

...here's an excellent video of a Glen Campbell classic with STP backing him:

----------


## Ed Goist

Glen Campbell and Stone Temple Pilots? Now that's cool!

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's the new video from the JaneDear Girls. This is just adorable! Love it!
Rumor has it that there is both a Gibson F9 and a JBovier EMC-4 electric mandolin featured in this video...
Funny, I've watched the video several times and I haven't noticed any musical instruments.

----------


## strings777

Ed, I can see why you didn't notice their instruments...there's just WAY too much eye candy in the video...LOL!

----------


## Dobe

These guys sure know how to entertain, don't they ?!!


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Dobe

WOW, just stumbled onto these guys. Luthier too !! Nice versions:




A little different but great young Ry:



 :Sleepy:

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's some good stuff. The video is hard to watch, but the sound isn't too bad.



Edit to add this one. He's dancing!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Here's the new video from the JaneDear Girls. This is just adorable! Love it!
> Rumor has it that there is both a Gibson F9 and a JBovier EMC-4 electric mandolin featured in this video...
> Funny, I've watched the video several times and I haven't noticed any musical instruments.


Good find Ed -- that is definitely the first JB EMC I've seen in a commercial music video.

Funny though, I thought they would be a little less commercial sounding when I first saw pics of them, I think because of the one with the Betty Page look going on -- but they put out some fun stuff nonetheless.

----------


## strings777

That whale seemed to really enjoy the mariachi music, LOL!!! Great video man dough nollij!   :Laughing:

----------


## Dfyngravity

Not sure if this has been posted before but I thought I'd go ahead and put it up...sorry if it has. This was simply amazing!!!

----------


## Mikey5String

Wow, some great stuff here. Inspirational for sure... I couldnt read through all the pages so I apologize if this has already been posted but here are two of my favorites:






and

----------


## strings777

...the girl can't help it!


 :Whistling:

----------


## jdawson

No mandolin in this one but it leads into my point about the second video. This is my favorite Beatles song, although it makes me feel old when I consider it was recorded the year before my birth. The second one is guitar tab in realtime for the same song. I think this would be a good mandolin instructional tool if done with the mandolin. Of course, I am a mandolin newbie, so I might be way off.


[video=youtube;CMZlsqFcFLA]



OK this one does have mandolins:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Sometimes I´ve wished this would happen to one or two of the fiddles on the session, but not really.

Fiddle Break

----------


## Crabgrass

Great clips.  "Cliftop": great music played in a grass parking lot. The smiles on everyone's faces just says it all. Beautiful. "AirTap"......mindblowing. Sometimes it's fun to see something totally outside the box.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Crabgrass

My favorite song of the day: "Muleskinner Blues"

My two favorite YouTube versions so far. Turn 'em up and enjoy!

Larry Stephenson Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LotO...eature=related

Atkinson Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZdN...eature=related

----------


## tree

This man is seriously out of bounds . . .

----------


## GRW3

Junior Brown with his guit-steel. He ca flat tear it up. Too bad this clip didn't feature any steel.

----------


## strings777

...I LOVE Junior Brown! Here's one of my favorites:




 :Whistling:

----------


## Crabgrass

> ...I LOVE Junior Brown! Here's one of my favorites:


That rocks! Love it.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here is maybe my favorite version of the DeFord Bailey/Bill Monroe classic.
Long's right hand technique is totally off the hook! So fluid, smooth and precise.
Love the crowd stompin' once it gets going. Wow!

----------


## strings777

...WARNING: NO MANDO CONTENT (as most of my video posts are  :Grin: ) ! This is my all time favorite rendition of Red House...I really love the original Hendrix version, but Gary Moore is true to the original and playing his butt off in this video...he's definitely in the zone!!!




 :Disbelief:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Great unplugged set by my favorite guitarless party band from Australia, including a really nice melodica solo...

----------


## jdawson

Ok, nothing to see here, but listen to the mandolin. It has a very strong and impressive presence in this bluegrass instrumental from 1963. If this has been posted previously, I apologize.

----------


## strings777

...here's an entertaining Brian Setzer Orchestra "Batman Theme" video for your perusal...gotta love the "boy wonder" masks...hilarious, but at the same time, great stuff...LOL!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Brian Setzer is great.

----------


## Michael Thompson

No mandolin content, though the original score is pizzicato violin, so I'd love to learn it on mandolin.

Either way, this piece from Leoncavallo's Pagliacci is hard enough to sing on it's own...but this manages to play his own accompaniment while doing it!  :Disbelief:

----------


## pmadison

Looks Like Trouble with Jim Richter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pRrq...yFBo6S5LVRd1_w

----------


## Beanzy

Some more Paul Brady / Andy Irvine / Donal Lunny

Mary and The Soldier
http://youtu.be/UjOaKb-Z5bQ

The Jolly Soldier
http://youtu.be/KHbPJEkmZwY

The Blind Harper
http://youtu.be/yJIKcfKdBUI

Behind The Haystack? / Tripping Up the Stairs
http://youtu.be/gA2IG-BekVg

I could go on and on as there's a wealth of these sessions on YouTube so if you like them it's best to break out the popcorn, dive in and follow the links as you meander through some top class folk playing.

----------


## Dobe

Just found this interesting one. Mostly Sierra on a kinda spacey improv. I think that's Courtney Hartman on guitar; too bad she didn't get to step out a little,, she's really great  !


 :Popcorn: 

See some nice Courtney Hartman soloing on St Anne's Reel here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKGn3...9&feature=plpp

----------


## Ed Goist

An exceptional jazz mandolin duet by two masters. 
So tasteful and well executed. 
This is the stuff right here!

----------


## Crabgrass

> Ok, nothing to see here, but listen to the mandolin. It has a very strong and impressive presence in this bluegrass instrumental from 1963. If this has been posted previously, I apologize.


That was great! The mandolin really drove that song melodically as well as rthymically. I could listen to this old-timey kind of bluegrass all day long.   :Smile:

----------


## jdawson

Yeah, I can listen to it all day too. They are the same band that was on the Andy Griffith Show and called the Darlings. Here is an entertaining clip of them from the show. Interesting that the mandolin player keeps his arm in line with the neck. That contrasts with all the instructional media out there that I have seen but he is fast.

----------


## Crabgrass

I'd somehow forgotten the Andy Griffith Show had so much great old music in it. Several other videos there too: Shady Grove, etc.

Also found this, from a 1964 documentary about Appalachian music. Awesome clog dancing!

http://youtu.be/cs2j8f7H2WY

----------


## Crabgrass

While I was there, found another one. Now that's my idea of a party....  :Smile:

----------


## jdawson

Crabgrass,

Those clog dancing videos are very cool...thanks for posting them. Tha'ts like a meeting of Irish dancing and bluegrass music...I love it and somehow have never seen that before.

Ebo Walker is another good tune played on Andy Griffith that you can find on youtube.

----------


## adgefan

Well, I think I just found my favourite thing on the internet ever. I realise and appreciate that Punch Brothers are not for everybody, but I'm sure even the most ardent bluegrass purist can enjoy their take on some traditional fiddle tunes...check out Noam's break on Clinch Mountain Backstep - incredible.

----------


## Dobe

Nice video, audio & pickin'. Way to go !!!!


 :Mandosmiley: 

somethin' goin' on w/ my computer, This is a Sierra Hull - East Tenesse Blues. Heres the link if the video doesn't embed:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6N3J...eature=feedrec

----------


## Ed Goist

Some very tasty e-mando work by Andrew Hendryx of Yarn! His solo starts at 4:42 - Killer stuff!
Oh, and here's a thread about the mandolin he is playing. Very cool.

----------


## jdawson

Dobe,

Thanks for posting the Sierra Hull video. That young lady has more mandolin talent than any one person should have. She has her act together too. Nice to see that these days. Awesome guitar solo at about 4:00 too.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Well, I think I just found my favourite thing on the internet ever. I realise and appreciate that Punch Brothers are not for everybody, but I'm sure even the most ardent bluegrass purist can enjoy their take on some traditional fiddle tunes...check out Noam's break on Clinch Mountain Backstep - incredible.


Maybe in this case a load of smileys were indicated.  You can´t mean that the Punch Brothers really play well. The video portrays an obvious hoax from the Punch Brothers. They are so off rythmically, they are so very un-together, they play so unwell, that it´s a disgrace. Well, you might call that humor but I fail to fully understand it. They show the way an aspiring yet not really capable musician might play. So is this disrespectful towards those; you decide. I´ve seen so many musicians struggle to play well that I am not inclined to make fun of their playing.

----------


## adgefan

> The video portrays an obvious hoax from the Punch Brothers. .


You know, I just watched it again and I think you might be right  :Disbelief:

----------


## coletrickle

> Maybe in this case a load of smileys were indicated.  You can´t mean that the Punch Brothers really play well. The video portrays an obvious hoax from the Punch Brothers. They are so off rythmically, they are so very un-together, they play so unwell, that it´s a disgrace. Well, you might call that humor but I fail to fully understand it. They show the way an aspiring yet not really capable musician might play. So is this disrespectful towards those; you decide. I´ve seen so many musicians struggle to play well that I am not inclined to make fun of their playing.


If you go to the actual Youtube page it looks like whomever posted this overdubbed it with some crappy playing and background noise. They say "please don't hate me" in the subject area. So I would say this is not a Punch Brother's endorsed hoax.

----------


## Benjamin T

that clip pays homage to a series of "shreds" which are very funny, of such notable videos as start me up by the stones. it simply pay homage to that form of appropriated video footage with overdubbed music.

----------


## Matt Raum



----------


## Mercantiller

Here is one of my favorites.

Del McCoury playing Richard Thompson's "1952 Vincent Black Lightning".

http://youtu.be/YW-w0KgE-8s

----------


## Dobe

A couple newer QSB clips for your weekend:




ENJOY !!





 :Mandosmiley:  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

The latest from Katzenjammer:

----------


## catmandu2

> 


Haha...  I love the shreds series!  No doubt this will incite the New Grassers as much as the Earl version did the trads a few years back.

----------


## journeybear

Here's another, with a funny little bit at the start. Can't hear the mandolin too well, but I really enjoy their arrangement and instrumentation. They certainly are very charming in many ways.

----------


## catmandu2

> While I was there, found another one. Now that's my idea of a party....


Yep, I agree.  That's the way I like to do folk music, myself.  Maybe throw in the accordian a little too..

----------


## Crabgrass

> Yep, I agree.  That's the way I like to do folk music, myself.  Maybe throw in the accordian a little too..


You and your squeeze boxes!  :Smile:  

I think it's lovely to see the old-timey tradition carried on like that, and in a way I think the original folks would understand. I mean I thought it had that _feel._ Do you happen to know which tune they were playing? And also, the four young people dancing, is that contra-dancing?

I'm finding myself very intrigued by the roots of this music.....curious to find out if there are any modern interpretations that still manage to keep the spirit intact. For example, what do you think of Old Crow Medicine Show? How do they relate to old timey or classic bluegrass? The jam we attend is "strictly bluegrass and traditional" yet their favorite song is "Wagon Wheel."

----------


## catmandu2

If it's the vid I think I remember watching today--Red-haired Boy...at least it started off with that...I didn't watch the whole thing..  My head is swimmming in music this weekend--I'm on a binge.  My wife and kids are out of town, and it's just me and music this weekend.  So far this weekend I learned the head on Mambo Bounce, and Peggy's Blue Skylight, ammed on a a lot of blues, learned a Rebikov tune I used to play on guitar -- on melodeon, and made some new craigslist friends with whom I played piano accordian and mandolin (of all things!) on Friday.  They like the Gourds, and it gave me a chance to do something I haven't done very much of.  Sometimes, the people that you meet don't always click--but this group was good fun.

I'm having a blast--listening to some of my heaviest music all weekend long.  Cecil Taylor's Love For Sale right now.  I'm in love.

Oh also there was a five-page discussion this morning on another forum on "Learning vocabulary in all 12 keys -- a waste of time?"  Lotta good ideas on practice..

RE OCMS, the young cats are taking over the world.  I like everything.  The bluegrass folks I play with are, lets see...20-some years younger than me (they're 20-something college-age kids), so they play lottsa Gillian Welch, Old Crow, anything with soul.  Yje guys a I jammed with on Friday were more of a Hays Carl, Gourds, I think they may have played a Steve Earle or two..

----------


## catmandu2

I went and looked at it again, yep Red-haried boy,  Then they do Fisherman's Hornpipie.  Have you ever been to a contradance?  That's what's going on there.  Check it out--lottsa fun.  And you can perhaps do some playing when you feel ready.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Happy Labor Day everyone!*
Here's one in honor of all the world's hard working men and women!
(no MC, but a fun little Reggae section starting at about 4:25  :Smile:  )

----------


## jdawson

Funny to hear Rush working reggae into one of their first songs. Enjoyed that.

----------


## catmandu2

I was almost killed, twice, at the same RUsh show in about 1976.  Michigan Palace.

----------


## Crabgrass

> I was almost killed, twice, at the same RUsh show in about 1976.  Michigan Palace.


It's a miracle any of us survived the 70's.

----------


## jdawson

I've seen them 4 times (many years ago), but no near death experiences. They threatened to walk off the stage at one show when some punk threw something at Geddy Lee. If another person in the crowd had thrown something at them, I'm quite sure that person would have had a near death experience...at best.

----------


## journeybear

Not sorry to be be posting so much Katzenjammer. I would apologize if I didn't think they were worthy, but they are so much fun. Perhaps it's time to start their own thread ... but I'm not sure there is quite enough MC.  :Whistling:  Anyway, here are two very different versions of a fun number. The first is with spot-on harmonies and full orchestration (if no mandolin), nearly perfect, but then I thought - but no kazoo! Then the second, with kazoo, and some other stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## strings777

journeybear....I just loves me some cherry pie..... :Grin: .....good stuff from katzenjammer!!!

----------


## Rob Fowler

Here's some videos of the Travelin' McCourys with Dan Tyminski that I recently came across. Pretty good stuff and Ronnie actually misses a part in Quicksburg Rendevous. He is human! :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> It's a miracle any of us survived the 70's.


...or even _remember_ the 70's for that matter.

----------


## strings777

...the 70's was definitely my favorite decade, lot's of fun times and great memories!  :Grin:

----------


## tree

I remember the 70s.  No apologies for posting this one again:

----------


## strings777

The Little Feat video was great...I wore out my "Sailin' Shoes" album back in those good old days, LOL!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I so miss Lowell George -- but thankfully he left behind a lot of great recordings.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Another blast from the past...

----------


## Ed Goist

Jim, that is awesome!
I want a technique and tone as good as Gibbons' on my e-mando...I want his hat too.

----------


## Ed Goist

Seems like things are getting all Bluesy up in this joint...
I'll see your Gibbons and raise you a Trucks and a Tedeschi.

----------


## Spruce

> I can't resist to tell you all this. I was Maria's first date New Years Eve 1981. She was 16 and I, 26. Her brother and Bryan McLean who was the orig. guitar player for LOVE and his girlfriend Kim also joined us for dinner, concerts and after hour club called the OO. This was a very short lived romance


Paul McCartney once told me that it's not really fab to name drop on forums like this, even if it was 2 years ago....   :Wink: 
Speaking of Macca, has this been posted yet??:



Only studio footage of the boys I can recall, other than "Let it Be"....
Two days later John met Yoko, and the studio was never the same...

And how about this:



And, lastly...

----------


## catmandu2

> Paul McCartney once told me that it's not really fab to name drop on forums like this, even if it was 2 years ago....  
> Speaking of Macca, has this been posted yet??:
> 
> ......
> 
> And, lastly...



lol...I remember that post.  Classic.  Come back Rick!


and lastly...clarinet..(and accordian!)--what I'm doing thse days  :Smile: ...Ivo kills it.  Do you hear those wedding players killing it?  (but man, does David Sanborn cull the controversy!)...but otherwise, very nice, very nice selections spruce!  Very nice

----------


## Dobe

Brand new Marty Stewart stuff:


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Jim, that is awesome!
> I want a technique and tone as good as Gibbons' on my e-mando...I want his hat too.


You gonna let your beard grow out too?  :Wink: 

One more, a medley, with that classic Waiting for the Bus/Jesus Just Left Chicago segue at 5:55...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Its incredible how this guy can rock out on a pedal steel...

----------


## Ed Goist

Sam Bush doin' just fine by ole Robert Johnson...Fantastic!

----------


## dhpgetsit



----------


## strings777

...here's a cool video that makes me feel really old for some reason  :Laughing:  :

----------


## Cabbagehead

Just plain awesome!

----------


## strings777

That was pretty funny Cabbagehead!  :Laughing:  ...here is another video that I find amusing:




 :Grin:

----------


## mandolino maximus

After Mr. Bush and his distinctive Hoss and Mr. Grisman, the kid in the cap with the Loar A still sounds great.  So long and thanks for all the mando.

----------


## strings777

...no mandolin content, but a great video nevertheless:




 :Grin:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Cabbagehead & Strings -- thanks for the laughs -- good stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Dobe

Goin' back in the vault here, pretty entertaining though:



Gotta let it run a minute or so for the good stuff !

(-)_(-)
.     O

----------


## strings777

Great video Dobe...those girls give new meaning to flexibility! For some strange reason, I'm getting the urge to eat some potato salad after watching that, LOL!!!   :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

Here are the two most recent uploads from Cafe member Marc Woodward.
*Absolutely fantastic stuff!* Being a Blues guy, the second tune nearly knocked me off my chair!
The strong, authoritative voice of Marc's Manson mandolin works very well on these song.
Oh, and Marc's playing is exceptional as always. Top shelf stuff...

----------


## greg_tsam

Here's one from Kenny Snow playing some great mandolin.  Kenny won the TN picking title some years back and I believe he is a member here on the Cafe.  I know him in real life and even picked with him once but mostly I just tried to keep from drooling while watching him play.  Nice guy.

----------


## mandopete

Adding to the collection - Mark O'Connor on mandolin....

----------


## Tom Haywood

Maggie Mae unplugged. A touch of Rolling Stones rhythm. Mandolin content at approx. 4:30.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2CQ0FvAZuw&ob=av2n

----------


## strings777

Wow! Marc's "Mean ol' Frisco" video was excellent Ed...thanks for posting it!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

Great song!

----------


## Dobe

Singing banjo virtuoso's       :Grin: http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/135...d-noam-pikelny

----------


## strings777

> Singing banjo virtuoso's      http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/135...d-noam-pikelny


...that was hilarious Dobe, LOL!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## strings777

No mandolin content, but definitely one of my all time favorites for the best computer animation I've ever seen.......... :Disbelief: .......... :Whistling: 




 :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Just noticed dobe posted "Solid Potato Salad" a couple weeks ago. The bass player from my old swing string band sent me that last year, and I was enjoying it, thinking it was nice enough but nothing too special ... up to a certain point!  :Grin:  Good ol' youtube, with its video suggestions, offers this. Open two windows side by side and sync them up for it to really work - the video in the reaction starts at :48. Maybe you can fit them both in your screen vertically - I almost can. Here is a better quality version of the original. Have fun!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Strings, _Kiss That Frog_ is now high on my list of tunes to jam to when the new e-mando arrives.
JB, that is the most disturbing yet oddly alluring thing I've seen in a long time...Very _'David Lynchish'_.

----------


## JLeather

I don't know what exactly this is, but it sounds cool.

----------


## Steve Davis

It's a theorbo.

----------


## Dobe

No mando content but very catchy. Just found it off of a Late Late show:


So many great/talented/beautiful artists trumped by people like Lady Gaga and Justin﻿ Bieber?
Is there any hope for the music industry ?  :Frown: 
 :Popcorn:

----------


## Dobe

Another from Laura Jensen:

----------


## Les Corley

One of my favorites http://youtu.be/tO4xeAaaA6A

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Tony Rice "Shenandoah"

----------


## journeybear

Not completely musical, but of great interest to many. Psyched to see this book is hitting the shelves. The video was put together by John Heneghan, who, with Eden Brower, comprises The East River String Band, of which R. Crumb, noted cartoonist, musicologist, and mandolinist, is an adjunct member. (And you thought there was no mandolin connection - Ha!) Ms Brower lends her vivacity to the proceedings a couple of minutes in, demonstrating one reason why the ERSB has fans around here. John makes an onscreen appearance as well, and there is some great interview audio from R. himself. My favorite part concerns "Singing In The Bathtub," a song which truly changed my life, for reasons far too complicated to mention here. Lots of fun in this!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Don't remember seeing this one here:
David Grisman Quintet - Acousticity

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Want proof aliens are walking amongst us ?

----------


## AKmusic

I remember the 70s.  No apologies for posting this one again:[/QUOTE]


never been able to decide if I like Little Feat better than The Band. What those guys did with "the beat" was _real._



[QUOTE=tree;964357]

----------


## journeybear

He did have two degrees in bebop and a Ph. D. in swing, after all ...

This looks like it's from their appearance on The Old Grey Whistle Test. A couple years ago VH1 Classics started running a bunch of hour-long BBC shows from the 70s and 80s. Some of these were great, like this, The Faces, and Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers, some were kind of weird, like Joe Jackson, but they were all entertaining glimpses of the past.

----------


## catmandu2

> never been able to decide if I like Little Feat better than The Band. What those guys did with "the beat" was _real._


Band t'were sui generis.

----------


## mandoguitar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoDKDtHkmsw

----------


## Dobe

Bump.   Just caught this one drivin' around;  Great tune !  Lyrics - Ira Gershwin, music - Vernon Duke :


 :Popcorn:

----------


## mandopete

_"Want proof aliens are walking amongst us ?"_

Can't wait to see him at the Rivercity Bluegrass Festival in January.

That is clear off the chart, Lenny Breau got nothin on him!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Joe Pass & Roy Clark - 1993 - Mind Your Own Business

----------


## journeybear

This is one of my favorite unexpected musical moments in cinema, a picnic scene in Bernardo Bertolucci's "1900." In the shade of a grove of trees, a dozen or more people start playing ocarinas of various sizes. They produce a remarkably complex and delightful sound, perhaps a bit reminiscent of a calliope, much more delightful as an ensemble than I would have thought possible. Music so simple yet elegant, produced even on such simple instruments by players working in concert with each other, really is the essence of charm and delight.

Many thanks to Allen Hopkins for finding this little gem.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=journeybear;985234]They produce a remarkably complex and delightful sound, 

A euphonious whale ?

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Ralph Towner -- Nardis

----------


## mandoguitar

Variations on a Popular Sicilian Folk Song for Solo Guitar by Giuseppe Torrisi

----------


## Jason Kessler

[QUOTE=Shawn Blackwell;985980]Ralph Towner -- Nardis

Wow.  The voicing of those block chords is SO dense.

----------

Shawn Blackwell

----------


## journeybear

> They produce a remarkably complex and delightful sound





> A euphonious whale ?


No - a euphonious _wail,_ as Dan Hicks would have it.  :Wink:  Unfortunately, I couldn't find that song, but here are a couple of gems from back in the day, with some hot fiddling from violinist and occasional mandolinist Sid Page:

----------


## journeybear

Here is another fun-filled action-packed TV appearance from back when. I'd like a word with the choreographer, or maybe just a taste of what he was having ...



Wish I could find a live version of "Where's The Money," Sid's signature mandolin feature. I mean, yes, this was recorded live, but I was hoping to find live footage. Anyway, enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## strings777

Dan Hicks (and his hot kicks) on the Flip Wilson show was a real hoot JB, LOL!!!   :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

Every time I hear or see a Gov't Mule clip, I find myself Googling _'Warren Haynes guitar gear'_ afterwards.  :Smile: 
No electric guitar player's rig sounds better. NONE.

----------


## Dobe

Wow !  What can you say ?  Love that Reno show. Anyone have a link to the songwriters episode on Reno. It had Carl Jackson , Larry Cordle and a couple other songwriters that escape me right now. They did a medley of about 12 songs.
Enjoy The Dillards:




Found it, thanks anyway. Some pretty nice sounding guitars there ! Not to mention an excellent study in guitar by watching Carl Jackson.  My apologies to Jerry Salley, and Jim Rushing, and don't forget to watch pt-2. Here's some songs for ya to research ! :




Check out the sneaky (and smooth) transition Carl Jackson does @ 1:14 ; tuning up to standard out of drop D, in the transition from 'What A Way To Go' into 'I Fell In The Water'.   :Smile: 

Couldn't resist 1 more find. Nice singing there Chris ! Went to a vocal workshop w/ Tim O' & Delma one year at Rockygrass. This song was discussed & performed.

----------


## Bob Bronow



----------


## mandolirius

> Dan Hicks (and his hot kicks) on the Flip Wilson show was a real hoot JB, LOL!!!


Agreed! Loved that band.

----------


## Bill Snyder



----------


## strings777

Here's a classic video from one of my favorites...




 :Whistling:

----------


## mando1man

Check this out. It's funny, that's my daughter giving the interview. The Beyonce cover tune is the best.

----------


## Michael Wolf

DEEP SCHROTT - the only bass sax quartet in the universe

----------


## Michael Wolf

Debashish Bhattacharya live in Japan:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Howard Alden & Anat Cohen



Andy Statman Trio: Brown County Breakdown



Markku Lepistö Company (with Petri Hakala): Finnish Polka Medley

----------


## strings777

Here's an excellent video for all of you Cream fans of BBM in concert...Jack Bruce, Ginger Baker, and Gary Moore playing some classics:

----------


## catmandu2

> Howard Alden & Anat Cohen
> 
> Andy Statman Trio: Brown County Breakdown
> 
> Markku Lepistö Company (with Petri Hakala): Finnish Polka Medley


Thanks for those Michael...being that cl, db and acc are my primary instruments these days, these are highly enjoyable

----------


## wayfaring stranger 22

this is very cool

----------


## wayfaring stranger 22

and if you like you some electric guitar like i do you can't beat these.

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=mando1man;988821]Check this out. It's funny, that's my daughter giving the interview. 

Erica seems like a delightful young lady M1M, & does a fine interview. Kudos on scoring that gig w/ Mel Bay. I loved her interview w/ Tim O' (except for the jerk who kept interrupting) !   :Smile:

----------


## Dobe

Here's a new found fav. David Greer's guitar soloing is so unique. And Mike Marshalls harmonics;  COOL !


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Choro1985

Hermeto!




My favorite part is around 2:00 in................

----------


## aussiemando

Not sure if this is the right place to post this ...
If it should be somewhere else please let me know. 
#
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HlDE...ature=youtu.be
#

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Here is a fun clip of the Gourds over at Musicfog...

http://musicfog.com/home/2011/12/28/...it-so-bad.html

----------


## Dobe

Is it just me, or are these guys totally under appreciated on Youtube ?



http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c...qhVYPKBxWw</a>

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Dobe

sorry, here's the 2nd

----------


## journeybear

You guys can have your Milla Jovovich. It’s charming, delightful, adorable Zooey Deschanel for me:




Ah, if only ... Hey, I can dream, can’t I?  :Smile: 

 :Mandosmiley:  HAPPY NEW YEAR!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

JB; that's adorable...and quite good IMO...
Thanks for posting, and Happy New Year to you also!

----------


## journeybear

Ain't she just the cat's pajamas? Nice touch - stopping to get the tempo right. She seems to know her way around a ukulele just fine. I would be willing to give her some mandolin lessons. Whenever she's ready.  :Smile:

----------


## strings777

"Ah, if only ... Hey, I can dream, cant I?"

Well, you are a professional at it...   :Grin: 

Happy New Year!

----------


## Zodeak

Jimmy at his acoustic peak!


It's insane

----------


## journeybear

> "Ah, if only ... Hey, I can dream, can’t I?"
> 
> Well, you are a professional at it...


I'm actually an overpaid amateur.  :Wink:  That is an oblique reference to a line from one of my favorite Don Williams songs, "Love Is On A Roll," cowritten by John Prine: "I'm a songwriter, a professional dreamer." Love that. As good a definition as any, better (and briefer) than most. I am stretching the definition. To date my total earnings as a songwriter consist of a burger deluxe with fries, slice of pie, and coffee. There's an extremely long story to go with that 2:34 song. Later for that ...  :Whistling: 

Speaking of amateur ... here is the aforementioned song with some jaw-dropping cinematography.

----------


## journeybear

Happy New Year! Might as well start with some rollicking fun. Stumbled over this (literally - stubbed my mind's toe and everything) the other day and have been chuckling ever since. I can hardly believe these lovable loons ever made it onto TV, even more so network TV, even more so a high profile show like this. Look at what they're wearing, too, it's like a time capsule. Weber is wearing those water buffalo sandals so popular then, the keyboard guy (what IS that thing?) is wearing one of those "Cossack" shirts that were all the rage, and suede boots, and those shiny silver pants Stampfel has on - wow! Total rock star. Also dig the crystal pendant. Bunch of hippies!

----------


## Ed Goist

In anticipation of the pending arrival of my new e-mando, here's one from one of my favorite electric players.

----------


## sjf

Hope you enjoy the new e-mando, Ed!

----------


## Ed Goist

sjf; Wow - That was fantastic!

----------


## man dough nollij

хорошая российская синяя музыка травы?

(Evidently the YouTube embedding feature changed. It doesn't prompt me for the ID anymore, just gives HTML tags.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQd2hHy7RbI

----------


## Kip Carter

Testing...




Worked for me!
Kip...

----------


## mandoguitar

A my personal version of an old Sicilian Folk Song to which I added three variations.
The video refers to one of my live performance at the 1987 'Musical Institute "V. Bellini"in Catania.
Tab and Score on www.guitarfreescores.com.

----------


## journeybear

There is a TV appearance tomorrow that puts a smile on my face - Kathleen Edwards on Letterman Tuesday. The Canadian singer/songwriter made a splash on the Americana charts with her debut in 2003 and the killer single "Back To Me." The rest of the album might not have been quite up to the standard of that country-rocker, but the bar was set pretty high. Looking forward to something new from her. While psyching up for this, I revisited the video from that song. Kind of an odd mixture of tongue-in-cheek irony and cliché, but the music still rocks. And yes, that is John Doe as the hapless object of her desire:



And here is a clip from her appearance on Austin City Limits. The lead guitarist, Colin Cripps, has a great sound dialed in, full and still lean, like a pride of lions, growling in the background during the body of the song, then roaring when he takes his lead. Reminds me of ... Jeff Bird, actually.  :Mandosmiley:  BTW, this is from a split bill with Alison Krauss in 2005, so there IS some MC after all ... sort of ...  :Wink: 




Say - is it all right for a Canadian artist to be considered Americana? Would he/she have to be Canadiana? Is Americana derived from the term "America" as pertaining to the nation or the continent? What about South America? Never mind that, what about Mexico? Do Mexican musicians make Mexicana music? Where is Doug Sahm when we need him? Or Los Lobos, for that matter. 

Discuss ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Mando Tristan



----------


## wmw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=hSZ40V0teGM

----------


## Mandoviol

> Testing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for me!
> Kip...


I just discovered these guys.  They have some of their tracks up for free download on their homepage.   They recorded a pretty fun version of "Johnny B. Goode" on their 1998 album.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I just found this last night and have listened to it many times. went looking for Mike Marshall videos and this tune kills me

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Breaking in Mountain Heart's new 18 year old guitarist, Seth Taylor, in Ann Arbor, MI at The Ark, last Friday night.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

"I think I need a 1983 Casio DG-20 electric guitar set to electric mandolin..."

----------


## Barry Wilson

haha I had a casio midi guitar, but the strat style. it was awesome with a roland sound module. headless guitars confuse me.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jim, that was flat out Epic!

"_People who hold signs go on...to hold many things..."

"...She's so flippin' hot...She's like a curry..."_

----------


## strings777

> "I think I need a 1983 Casio DG-20 electric guitar set to electric mandolin..."


Thanks for the laugh this morning Jim, funny stuff!   :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Love 'em! This is my favorite FOTC song - or is it Hiphopopotamus vs Rhymenoceros?

----------


## Paul Edwards

nice stringdusters video... that was good stuff.. 

here's a couple of vids from TS5!
I think this first one is a rendition of an edgar allen poe poem..

----------


## Ed Goist

No MC, but a wonderful display of Matt King's songwriting and performance skills...and one absolute Cannon of a Gibson guitar...

----------


## Kip Carter

Loved it!
Kip...

----------


## Ed Goist

Wonderful Americana from 'The Giving Tree Band'.
Featured here are three instruments (Guitar, Slide Guitar, and Mandolin) built by my friend and luthier Jason Harshbarger of Highland Strings. Great Stuff! (NFI)

----------


## Ed Goist

One more...Here's another video featuring one of Jason's instruments. This time it's Jeremy Francis performing _'Bartering Lines'_ on one of Jason's flagship 'Orenda' guitars. _Man, listen to that thing!_

----------


## Dobe

:Smile:

----------


## Paul Edwards

I know this is not what you might usually find around these parts  :Smile:  but my dad used to sing in this choir.. and I found this song today and I'm sure we can all relate to the lyrics.. the crescendo at the end is wonderful...hope you enjoy..

----------


## Treblemaker

Last night at Amnesia in San Francisco, Adam Roszkiewicz (of the Modern Mandolin Quartet), played a bunch of killer instrumentals on Guitar, Mandolin and a very nice Mandocello later joined by the fearless Leif Karlstrom on fiddle and towards the end of "Rosco's Happy Hour," Jordan Klein on Banjo. 

Here is there trio rendition of Ragtime Annie that I snapped in my iPhone 4. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkrPC...ature=youtu.be

Rosco owns and plays the only Mandocello ever made by Randy Wood.

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow, thanks Ted, that was awesome.
That is a remarkable mandocello, and Adam plays it beautifully.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Treblemaker

Roscoe and Leif also played among many originals - Grisman's Japan and Mike Marshall's Gator Strut.

----------


## Dobe

Inspired research after looking at Dixies Southern Jumbo in the classifieds brought me to this:


She's got me re-thinking my whole approach to building; check her out:
http://guitarcompanyofamerica.com/index.html

----------


## Caleb

Dobe, that's a great video.  Thanks for posting.  Checked out that site too.  Some odd-looking stuff but I always enjoy those who think outside the box.

----------


## Caleb

Nice bowlback on this Charlie Sexton song.

----------


## Dobe

Holy cow !

----------


## Ed Goist

No mandolin content, but Wow!
This, my friends, is how to sell an electric guitar.
Fender really should include a disclaimer with this video: _"Warning: Killer Blues chops not included."_  :Smile:

----------


## Ben Milne

The Tossers... Whiskey Makes Me Crazy.

----------


## journeybear

So ... a bit of a preface for perspective. I tune in to talk shows regularly for the music. I get to see and hear a lot of artists and bands this way that AI might not otherwise. Not sure how or why I got started on this but I've been at it on a dedicated basis for, I dunno, twenty years or more. Much longer, if you want to roll in all those performances I saw going back to the 60s on Shindig, Hullaballoo, American Bandstand, The Ed Sullivan Show, so many others. A lot of these are enjoyable, some are head-scratchingly awful or just bafflingly mediocre, but I tune in anyway, because every now and then something will just knock me out. I am thinking now of the first time I saw Big Country (American Bandstand, 1983, "Fields Of Fire") and Sarah McLachlan (Letterman, 1992, "Into The Fire"), both of which introduced me to musicians who have become among my all-time favorites.

I'm not saying this is up there (to my mind, what Sarah did in those few minutes, with the house band and two hired singers, was, is, and will be the best ever), but I haven't been able to get Jessie Baylin out of my head since I saw her on Carson Daly two weeks ago, from an appearance at The Troubadour, a room where magic happens. The first song "Hurry Hurry" was sweet, breezy, and catchy. But the second song, "I Feel That Too," took me somewhere, into a waking dream land. And as usual, it took viewers to the end credits. Got most of it, though. It's up on hulu so it can't be posted here. But here's the link.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/328154/las...-feel-that-too

Searching for another version up to this standard I could put up here has been frustrating - that is the best I've found, but this is pretty nice. The harmonies she gets with the backup singers are delightful, and the guitarist does a nice job with some crosspicking ringing behind her.



This is really cool - just walking along a NYC sidewalk with her former guitarist plugged into a Pignose or something.



And just when you thought there was not gonna be any MC ... well, she _is_ based in Nashville, so ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kip Carter

Journeybear said "I'm not saying this is up there (to my mind, what Sarah did in those few minutes, with the house band and two hired singers, was, is, and will be the best ever), but I haven't been able to get Jessie Baylin out of my head since I saw her on Carson Daly two weeks ago, from an appearance at The Troubadour, a room where magic happens. "

Thanks for sharing that.... Seems we share similar tastes. I'm always looking for new artists that have this feel to their music.
Kip...

----------


## Utility Picker

One of my favorites.  :Smile: 

UP

----------


## Cathal Whelehan



----------


## journeybear

> Thanks for sharing that....


Aw, shucks.  :Redface:  Not sure if she's really all that, after looking at a bunch of videos. She's interesting, but that song stands out above the rest. Well, let's see how she does tonight on Leno.  :Smile:

----------


## Kip Carter

You know.... I've seen (heard) some neat clips from several commercials on tv that i've tracked down the performers and honestly I must give credit to the ad agencies for finding the 8 bars in one performers carrier that are really worth listening to... it is amazing!   I like clean uncomplicated melodies that you can flow with.  Though very commercial I like stuff I can feel a part of and not an observer.  Just thought what I heard of hers put me in that position.
Kip...

----------


## journeybear

Just saying she is interesting though inconsistent, and what I've seen so far hasn't quite lived up to my first impression. I do like the light, airy touch she has, somewhere between pop and jazz, with some sort of folksy feel. Often a telling insight can be gained from an artist's interpretation of a well-known song, and here "Rocky Raccoon" gets an unusual treatment from her, filtered through  her sensibility. One other thing - I wonder why her guitarists come and go in such a curious fashion. Different one tonight from the one on Last Call a couple weeks ago, different ones here and in other clips. Not much job security ...  :Confused:

----------


## Ben Milne

From the Legend that is Joe Strummer... Mandolin heavily featured in the recording though not in the filmclip.  I suspect it would be Tymonn Dogg on mando.

----------


## Dobe

No mando content but I really enjoyed this Fretboard Jornal vid on Romero Banjos:

http://www.fretboardjournal.com/video

----------


## Kheath

I havent gone through every response, but this is the clip that opened my eyes to the possibilities of the mandolin. When I tell my friends that I am learning the mandolin after the inevitable "really? why?" I usually pull this out...........Kevin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSZ40V0teGM

----------


## JEStanek

I really enjoy what Andy does.  Wow!

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow...Fantastic. Great jam.

----------


## mando1man

F4 mandolin and Gibson guitar style O

----------


## Ed Goist

Unique, exotic, joyous and sophisticated music from Shirin Delsooz and friends.

----------


## Kheath

As the man once and now for something completely different, I am a huge fan of cowboy music, and Don Edwards is one of the best, that and I love Nanci Griffith, there is mando content but it appears to be rhythm only

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS15kF-58-Q
how do you embed, all I seem to do is post hyperlinks

----------


## Aniitamargarita

<http://youtu.be/EshGQDYBKyE>
I hope I posted that right.. I am new to this.  Anyhow, I think this guy is amazing.  Fast forward to approx. 3:33.

----------


## Kip Carter

> <http://youtu.be/EshGQDYBKyE>
> I hope I posted that right.. I am new to this.  Anyhow, I think this guy is amazing.  Fast forward to approx. 3:33.


Here this should fix it...
Kip...

----------


## sjf

This video has a banjo, drums and no mando.... flame away (I still think it rocks)....

----------


## strings777

...and now for something that's REALLY completely different and non-mandolin related, but IMHO, a great video that's worth watching nonetheless...



 :Grin:   :Whistling:

----------


## Kip Carter

My son just gave me a heads up of one he swears is me in the bottom row middle. If I did it I'm sure I didn't get paid!  Amazing likeness!

http://www.wimp.com/medleymix/

Kip...

----------


## pefjr

One favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlwrQXr5a8k

Besides, what collection is worth a shinola without these two knuckleheads ?

----------


## Kip Carter

> One favorite:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlwrQXr5a8k
> 
> Besides, what collection is worth a shinola without these two knuckleheads ?


Good one got me going from one to the next to the next to the .. well you got the idea... good stuff!
Kip...

----------


## pefjr

> Good one got me going from one to the next to the next to the .. well you got the idea... good stuff!
> Kip...


Yep, I know. I always find a jewel when I go from one to the next like this one: John Sebastian and Annie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmPOnRUDZAE

----------


## pefjr

Another Jewel: Taking it back toward the blues where it originated. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKsjT...ure=plpp_video

----------


## Ed Goist

Jewel indeed.

----------


## Michael Thompson

Just found this clip today. No mando content, but it's funny as hell and has 3 of the Punch Brothers, Bela Fleck, Steve Martin, and other big name people in it.

----------


## Michael Thompson

This blows my mind every time I watch it.

----------


## Kheath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1V3JW4HeBs
He plays an ovel hole A that I cant identify, I wish I could figure out how to embed it..........Kevin

----------


## strings777

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1V3JW4HeBs
> He plays an oval hole A that I cant identify, I wish I could figure out how to embed it..........Kevin


Just click on the filmstrip icon (second from the right that says "insert video" when you pass your mouse over it), then paste your link in the space provided.

----------


## pefjr

I thought some of the ol timer's might remember this one.

----------


## Ed Goist

In recognition of St. Patrick's Day today, here are four from the late, great Rory Gallagher:

----------


## pefjr

Ricky and Andy working out

----------


## akp

First post. I think this is a fitting first post since this video is what made me pick up my mando again after giving up on it:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSZ40V0teGM

----------


## akp

I also can't stop watching this:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_CKeb2gPQ8

----------


## Kip Carter

> First post. I think this is a fitting first post since this video is what made me pick up my mando again after giving up on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSZ40V0teGM


It is the one percent of inspiration that allows the 99% of accomplishment to take place.  Thanks for sharing what inspired you.
Kip...

----------


## Ed Goist

Fantastic...Why doesn't my garage rock ever sound like this?  :Disbelief:

----------


## pefjr

> It is the one percent of inspiration that allows the 99% of accomplishment to take place.  Thanks for sharing what inspired you.
> Kip...


I just struggled for a few minutes with the timing with "Trouble in Mind"(http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/ma...le_In_Mind.htm) and it only has 26 notes in the whole damn song.... and Chris is playing Bach??? like it is Mary's little lamb???

----------


## pefjr

WOW!

----------


## Jason Kessler

Very nice.

----------


## swampy

Those are some lucky folks for sure. Caught a show on the boat ride home.

----------


## Dobe

Couldn't find Jethro Burns doin' 'Take Me Out to the Ballgame'. Found this one though:

----------


## ourgang

Patty Loveless and Ricky Scaggs - "Daniel Prayed

----------


## pefjr

[QUOTE=Dobe;1038591]Couldn't find Jethro Burns doin' 'Take Me Out to the Ballgame'. Found this one though[QUOTE]
You will probably like Don's trio version

----------


## pefjr

This deserves a listen if for no other reason than the short fiddle piece shows off a talented Emily of Mandolin Orange Duo 

 Actually they are all very good musicians. Popular song.

----------


## journeybear

While looking through the archives of Shocking Blue ("Venus") clips on youtube I found this, from 1972. The visuals aren't much, but the audio is a surprising treat - a nice bit of mandolin there! Pretty early use of mandolin in rock, and pretty well integrated, too.




Now, as much as they are known only for that one song in the US, they had a successful career for several years. I picked up an album at a resale shop in the 80s and it really knocked me out - one of the best dollars I've ever spent. "Venus" was just the tip of the iceberg; plenty of the songs on the album are just as good, if not better. Like this, one of my favorites:




There is a live album from a 1971 show in Japan; clips are worth checking out. They had it going on!

----------


## Ed Goist

Can't believe I'm just finding these now! Two of my favorite musicians. 
I wish the audio were a little better. Still, this is fantastic stuff!

----------


## Norm Buck

Maybe someone can imbed this video for me... though some think he's a poser, apparently Mr. Skaggs takes him seriously... Youtube video "Old Enough" Jack White with Ricky Skaggs....

----------


## Kip Carter

> Maybe someone can imbed this video for me... though some think he's a poser, apparently Mr. Skaggs takes him seriously... Youtube video "Old Enough" Jack White with Ricky Skaggs....


This the one you mean?



Regards,
Kip...

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, I'd say this is certainly a worthy reason to bump this thread! Enjoy.

----------


## Zeke Chandler

Flash mob at Copenhagen Central Station. Copenhagen Phil playing Ravel's Bolero.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrEk0...layer_embedded

----------


## journeybear

My my my, the things that show up on youtube! Shocking Blue - Rock In The Sea. Another song from the Dutch rockers featuring mandolin. Pretty cool early mando-rock from 1972 - bit of distortion on the solo, neat ascending tremolo riff. Wonder how many of their songs included mandolin? This is two so far ...  :Mandosmiley: 




And Happy 100,000 Views, good old thread! You don't look a view over 99,999.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

> My my my, the things that show up on youtube! Shocking Blue - Rock In The Sea. Another song from the Dutch rockers featuring mandolin. Pretty cool early mando-rock from 1972 - bit of distortion on the solo, neat ascending tremolo riff. Wonder how many of their songs included mandolin? This is two so far ... 
> ...snipped video...
> And Happy 100,000 Views, good old thread! You don't look a view over 99,999.


Very cool! Quite catchy, and a very nice little mando part...I love how they show the Strat at ~2:28 when the mandolin tremolo riff is being played.  :Grin: 
Oh, and this song actually has the lyric _"I wish I was a mole in the ground"_ !? :Disbelief: ?!
Move over Dylan.

----------


## journeybear

Well, that's cribbed from some old-timey song or other. Holy Modal Rounders did a song by that name, not sure of its origin. Robbie Van Leeuwen, Shocking Blue's main songwriter, was a big roots music fan and worked those kinds of rural images in pretty often. They did a rave-up yet twangy version of "Boll Weevil," for instance. Very interesting band.




Live version, very different. Recognize some of the footage? Actual performance videos are hard to find but out there.

----------


## Trent Crawford

Being new to the forum, and this thread, i`m excited to sift thru the pages and check out these vids over the next few weeks! The 1st page was great!!! 

: )

----------


## Ed Goist

Quite possibly the greatest video I have ever seen...
I want to jam with this lady.

----------


## AlexBL

That WAS the best video I've ever seen. Wow.

----------


## Francis J

I just have to post this one from Andy Irvine's 70th Birthday bash in Dublin with Donal Lunny, Paul Brady, Liam ÓFlynn and the people from Mozaik.  Just a few days old, it has a class that'll last!

----------


## robinson.sam8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE65R-GKpKk&feature=plcp

This series has way too few views on youtube. 5 part series of Sam Bush interviews and performances for WSM in Nashville


sorry, I don't know how to embed it

----------


## strings777

> Quite possibly the greatest video I have ever seen...
> I want to jam with this lady.


That was a very cool video Ed...I wish I was that limber!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Brutus1999

ARRRRGGH!  There are already 1190 posts on this thread!  CURSE YOU, original poster!  Going through them all to see if the one I want to post is already there is JUST TOO MUCH WORK!  Really, it's like WORK instead of FUN, dammit!  So I'll just go through a few every day, I guess, and I hope I eventually catch up to the end ---- I was gonna post the Sierra Hull at ten years old with Sam Bush (I think the title is Italian) because that video will cause many to just sell their mandolins and take up the kazoo....

----------


## Kip Carter

Not necessary a favorite but an interesting old clip that someone else might find interesting and pleasing...



Kip...

----------


## Ed Goist

Don Grieser and Mike Compton with a killer version of _'Lonesome Moonlight Waltz'_



And here's Tater solo with _'Talkin' 'Bout You'_...

----------


## OhmyDarlingDear

These guys, Profane Sass, just won a tranitional folk cover contest where the winner was hand picked by Niel Young himself ( http://www.talenthouse.com/cover-song-for-neil-young ).

Mandolin, Banjo, Viola, Bass, Spoons....

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

This absolutely floored me!
Kind of a wonderful _"Adele meets the American Blues"..._
ZZ Ward...Definitely an artist to watch IMO. I give this a "Solid A".



And a couple more...Wow!

----------


## Ed Goist

Move over Thile and Daves, here comes Julin and Strings.  :Smile:

----------


## mandophil(e)

Those dudes are awesome.

----------


## Dobe

Still my favorite thread ! Ane reminds me of a Scandahoovian Karen Allen (in appearance). Great artist; cute little Martin too !

----------


## journeybear

So there I was, watching yet another tedious French movie - in which it takes a long time for anything to happen and then when something does one isn't sure what it was, and the movie ends by just stopping (this style seems to be all too common in the French movies that come to our local art cinema; hopefully there are other better movies being produced by the historically superbe French cinema industry) - when a song appeared in the soundtrack, in English, with a mandolin in the mix.  :Disbelief:  So naturally I had to stay through the movie until the end for the credits (well, I was still hoping the movie would add up to something more than a slice or two of life (it did not)), and learned it was "The Water" by Johnny Flynn, harmony vocals by Laura Marling. I had not heard of him, but have seen her on the tube a couple times, one of several British singers currently being touted as The Next Big Thing. In case you're wondering the movie was called "L'Amour De Jeunesse," somehow translated for the American market into "Goodbye First Love" (rather than "The Love Of Youth"), so you can plan to avoid it and save yourself from wasting nearly two hours better spent otherwise. Nice enough song, though ... Ironically, the video is like a four-minute French film as described above (my only other choice I could see for a studio version of the song is just a still photo) - footage seemingly randomly assembled with no plot or conclusion. No high hopes for the genre, mind you, but it seemed eloquently appropriate given the context. Additionally, the star of the video drives a Peugeot, another French connection.  :Wink: 




There is another video of the two of them just sitting in a garden having a nice relaxed time with the song - nicely done, even with no mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

And now for something completely different ... from the fairly ridiculous to the sublime ...

It's not really musical - there is music, but it is somewhat incidental - but this recent discovery is one of my all-time favorite videos. That's because forty years later, with the help of the interweb and a couple of kind souls in the know, as well as my own perseverance and ingenuity, I was able to track down someone with whom I had had a brief but memorable, ah, let's say a fling. It's an incredibly long story from another life, so I am going to just hit the main points - ran away with the circus, met a beautiful tight wire walker (is there any other kind?), made beautiful music together (oh, stop! - she on guitar, me on mandolin), much to the consternation of my fellow workers (she was several steps up in class in the circus hierarchy), and though we only had a few weeks together, she left an indelible impression on me. One of my best songs came from this, fueled by the nearly undeniable fact that we were not meant for more than this, despite a wish that the song could bring her back to me - believer in romantic notions that I am - and as time wore on and our paths long ago diverged in the woods, I never expected to see her again. But as I said, fate and/or the interweb intervened, and we have managed to reconnect. In the process of searching for her, I was quite pleasantly surprised to find even one video in her prime, doing her act - the climax of which is a full split on the tight wire. I will grant that this is not the most spectacular show ever, but in its small way it was quite thrilling, and knowing her adds an extra dimension.This is surely not the best video of her best performance - when she was really on her game she would hold that position for a long time as she seemed to float in the air, while in the audience ladies swooned, men mopped their brows, and children of all ages stared slack-jawed. It was really something to behold. But this is so much better than nothing, living proof that 1 is much, much greater than 0.

And now, ladies and gentleman, turn your attention to the center ring, for the amazing Miss Dagmar, as she dazzles you with her skill on the tight wire!





As to the music ... this was a few years after I knew her, and she was now working in a Mexican circus. It was 1978, "Rocky" was surely all the rage, and the drummer is just killing it. She seems quite oblivious, though, concentrating on her act (as she should).

----------


## Cabbagehead



----------


## sarai

This Sierra Hull one is also my favorite.  I see - *man dough nallij* already posted it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpGQ7gDrWtE

----------


## Dobe

Always love hearin Marty pickin the mando !

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Dobe

Sorry for hoggin the post but had to put up my renewed faith in humanity & music; Phoebe Hunt. Amazing voice, songwriting & fiddle. Best thing since the Qeube Sisters; check her out, this is from an earlier group:



and a more pop number, but very nice:


Delma set from 06 Settlers:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdT18...hannel&list=UL

----------

Beanzy, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

How have I not seen this before?! The legendary Rory Gallagher (shortly before his passing) accompanied by harp player Mark Feltham and a young Béla Fleck on banjo!
Awesome.

----------

Bluman, 

Dobe, 

JLewis, 

Shawn Blackwell

----------


## Dobe

One of my favorite threads is 5 pages deep, BUMP ! Come on folks, what's floatin' yer boat these days ?
Here's a nice duo I recently discovered, tons of nice mando backup throughout.


And, faith in humanity restored:

----------


## Ed Goist

Rebecca Lovell and Chris Leslie Jamming on the grounds of Christchurch Cathedral in Oxford. Awesome.

----------


## tablaninja

Same here! This video made me start back on mando after 15 years! Now I can't put it down.


> First post. I think this is a fitting first post since this video is what made me pick up my mando again after giving up on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSZ40V0teGM

----------


## Dobe

Alison, sounding great. If I'm not mistaken, that's Matt Flinner ? gettin' a nice turn near the end. Nice sounding Gil in any case:

----------


## Beanzy

Mandolinenorchester Ettlingen;  :Cool:

----------


## Ed Goist

No MC, but just had to post this...
Jaw dropping. 26-year-old Electric Blues guitarist *Joanne Shaw Taylor*.
Though this entire video is totally off the hook; minutes 3, 4 & 5 will knock you clean off your chair.
I can't wait to see what we hear from this young artist as she matures.

----------


## padawan

After watching Dobe's clips of Phoebe Hunt. I clicked a couple of the links and ended up finding this little bit of goodness.  They're all talented but I really like that bass player.

 For some reason the youtube clip function isn't working for me (newbie!)
 So just in case: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-fwW...feature=relmfu

----------


## pefjr

Here ya go, I like this

----------


## mandobeater

Adam Steffy....love this little number



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c22BJTmD3sY

----------


## mtucker

:Smile:

----------


## Glenny

I feel  a little bit stupid...i tried a few times to palce my favourite youtubeclip...but it doesn't work, can someone explain how to place a clip on this thread? :Confused:

----------


## Kip Carter

Glenny,
 There is a row of icons above the text window hen you are posting.  The second one from the right is insert video.  Just click on that icon and paste the URL of the video clip you want to share here.

----------


## Glenny

Thank you very much Kip! :Smile:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Glenny



----------


## Glenny



----------


## Glenny



----------


## Julian Van Der Steur

Not regarded as a top mandolin player but....cant say this isnt cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EjpwEzvhZ0

----------


## OldGus

> Not regarded as a top mandolin player but....cant say this isnt cool
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EjpwEzvhZ0


 Yonder Mountain is great. I like the vibe they put out, nothing fake like some bands.

----------


## pefjr

Listen to this bass fiddle:

----------


## greg_tsam

Check out this song from The Gypsies, a local Houston band, with none other than Kelly Lancaster on mandolin.

----------


## rb3868

John Sebastian & David Grisman doing one of my all-time favorites - Shady Grove

----------


## Glenny



----------


## Glenny

This one is for 'journeybear', i saw on page 48 that he's a fan of the dutchgroup Shocking Blue, i've allways liked the singer Mariska Veres  :Smile: :

----------

Don

----------


## pefjr



----------


## Glenny



----------


## Beanzy

Every now and then I love to do a wander down the internet byways because I stumble across something that just grabs me and motivates me to want to do more & better.

Farewell Flowers by a Japanese duet called Marionette
Goshi Yoshida (mandolin)
Takashi Yuasa (Guitar)

----------


## Michael Wolf

Hi Eoin,

that´s funny. I stumbled across this video just a few days ago, very nice. It seems that my love for the classical mandolin sound is increasing lately. It looks like he´s playing a Gelas mandolin with the characteristic two piece top.

I like him a lot, Kzo Ishibashi:






And here some wonderful music from Venezuela with mandolin.

Ensemble MCV with Ricardo Sandoval:





Armonias de Venezuela:

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Don

Had this posted elsewhere. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I8WO2X7ROY

----------


## Don

This is an original song &n video by Brianna Lux. I think it's great.

Don.

----------


## Don

Steve Earle and Joan Baez. Fine performance.

Don.

----------


## Ben Milne

From Sydney, Australia, 
Handsome Young Strangers

----------


## Mike Bunting

The combination of Utah Phillips and Jody Stecher do it for me.

----------

Bill Baldridge, 

Bluman

----------


## Ed Goist

No MC, but as awe-inspiring as ever.
I almost can't believe how great Plant's vocals are here.
File this one into the _"Musicians Aging Well"_ category!

----------


## journeybear

At the start of this past week, with New York City in chaos after Hurricane Sandy, Letterman and Fallon had to scramble around a bit to field musical acts for their shows. Heck, even everyone from the house bands couldn't get in, and there was no one in the audience. Finding musical acts to fill in seemed to depend on who was in town, available, amd suitable. So Tuesday night, instead of what probably would have been some intriguing avant-garde pop/rock from David Byrne and St. Vincent, we got treated to this great Townes Van Zandt song done old-school style, all acoustic around one mike, by avant-pop multi-instrumentalist Andrew Bird with some sweet back-up from Americana darling Tift Merritt and a stand-up bass player I don't know, Alan Hampton - in an empty Ed Sullivan Theatre. I was very surprised by this, most pleasantly too, and this was one of the nicest performances I've caught on the tube in quite a while. 




And from the sublime to the ridiculous, a Halloween performance from the Conan show (unaffected by the storm). If you like female country singers living in Tennessee, or just girls from Tennessee, or maybe even girls named Tennessee, this might be just the thing. Or not. It probably doesn't matter a bit, anyway ...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Journeybear, thanks for posting that Bird, Merritt, Hampton performance. It is something special.

----------

journeybear

----------


## delsbrother

> I like him a lot, Kzo Ishibashi:


Is that a Soares'y e-zouk/5 string tenor accompanying?





> And here some wonderful music from Venezuela with mandolin.


A few years ago there was a great CD out featuring Venezuelan mandolin music (I think I heard it first on NPR). I went out and bought it, but I don't have it in front of me right now.. Beautiful stuff. Of course I'd never heard of this tradition before; it'd be interesting to hear whether they have a similar connotation of Bluegrass as this strange and wonderful music that Americans play on "their" instrument..

----------


## catmandu2

Tasty mando break (would Ry do anything else?) and very cool vid...music for social change

----------


## Dobe

Uke surfing, :


"Comes Love"

----------


## Ed Goist

*Awesome!*

----------


## Mike Bunting

hot bass

----------


## Michael Wolf

Very nice, the hot bass.

Oriental Bass

----------


## Dobe

(no mando  :Frown: ) Pretty cool pickin; great singin' & whistling !


Also cool. Her take on a classic; Tenessee Stud:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfywB...ure=plpp_video

----------

PJ Doland

----------


## Ben Milne

The Season is upon us...

----------


## sjf



----------


## Michael Wolf

:Smile:

----------


## Michael Wolf

:Smile:

----------

michaelcj

----------


## Spruce

Watching this right now and I'm now a Jack White fan...
And there _is_ mandolin content...

----------

Ed Goist, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## journeybear

It's been a while - time for another clip from Katzenjammer:




This is actually "Ain't No Thang," the encore from their set at Tonträger 3satfestival in Mainz, Germany 9/18/2011 (hence the lack of a title). I know that because I have the whole set up at my channel.  :Wink:  For some reason that clip has gotten over 70K hits, more than five times the hits on all the rest of my clips combined. Go figure! Guess it has something to do with giving the public what they want - you know, four young pretty girls with lots of energy rather than one cranky old-timer ...  :Wink:

----------

Dobe, 

Ed Goist, 

JLewis

----------


## ComMANDOmatt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMT8D...2pahrj2nmKS-lA

So many videos to choose from... from Sam Bush, Chris Thile, Matt Flinner etc. I find Mr. Mark O'Connor to be quite impressive as well.

----------


## Londy

John Paul Jones & Paul Gilbert Going to California
[/QUOTE]

I must admit, JPJ did it for me.  He is what really got me interested in the mandolin.

----------

ComMANDOmatt, 

Ed Goist, 

Shawn Blackwell

----------


## Michael Wolf

:)

----------


## tree

Ahh, 1970.  This young man was only 22, and already could sing like a mockingbird and pick a fine guitar.  I regret that the link is not youtube and I'm not savvy enough to embed, but I think it's worth a watch.

----------

Dobe

----------


## pefjr

Amazing what's on this. These guys were babies in 74

----------

DataNick, 

somewherepath

----------


## pefjr



----------

Dobe

----------


## Mandoviol

Hamish Imlach!

----------

Dobe

----------


## Minnesota3410

Always a fan of trampled by turtles

----------

Shawn Blackwell

----------


## ComMANDOmatt



----------


## Dobe

Hey Rick, congrats on one of the all time greatest threads !
Love this guy, well worth a listen; no playing here:

----------

Bluman

----------


## strings777

It's time to revive this old thread with an enjoyable video for your viewing pleasure:



 :Mandosmiley:

----------

pefjr

----------


## OtterJ

http://youtu.be/d2detPwzCcs

Liking the darker melodies these days..then again, I might post a few Ethel Merman '
Annie Get Your Gun' clips. No one can hold a candle to John Raitt's, 'I'm a Bad, Bad, Man'.

----------


## pefjr

An arpeggio question on another thread led to to a surfing trip and turned this up. It's not fair using your thumb to fret is it?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Perfectly fair! Just don't give yourself tendonitis.

----------


## Zeke Chandler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMbtWWb4UEg

----------


## PJ Doland



----------


## lowtone2

Warning! No mando content!

----------

Dobe

----------


## PhilGE

The Billy Bright Trio playing The Squirrel Hunters. Delightful! I immediately wanted to get up and dance to this one - and then was even more delighted by the stylistic twists.

Pardon me if this has been posted before.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Dobe

Hey, that's Ronnie Reno !

----------


## Dobe

1 hr of Nickel Creek from 98:

----------


## Perry Babasin

OK... I posted this in another thread that was probably not appropriate and no one saw it. I'm going to post it here so someone might watch it and it deserves to be viewed. Recently there was a great video about Ellis and Pava mandolins posted at the Fretboard Journal. I got looking around their site and they have a bunch of great HD videos posted with a few informational, most musical. Not a whole lot of Mandolin clips but there are a couple of cool clips on John Reischman's Loar - and - this little gem by Callahan Morrison and Eli West:

http://www.fretboardjournal.com/vide...t-wont-be-long

Sorry it isn't YouTube and I can't figure out how to imbed it, but it is HD and great quality. These guys are great! Made me an instant fan... Have a listen!!

----------


## Ed Goist

A recent, solo version of a classic by one of my mandolin heroes...

----------


## Dobe

Just found this portion off a Woodsong show I hadn't seen. Theses guy never cease to amaze:

----------

MarkOne, 

pefjr

----------


## pefjr

Mandolin music before Billy.

----------

Bluman

----------


## pefjr



----------

Londy

----------


## mandolino maximus

> Mandolin music before Billy.


Good photos and match of music.   About the Offenbach, that piece's connection to La Vita e Bella must be permanently etched in my brain.

----------


## Dobe



----------


## Londy

Here is a great version of VooDoo Child by Jim Hocking.  It seems as though he has a passion about exposing the mando on its versatility and making it "cool" for those that do not know! godere!

----------

Ed Goist, 

Randolph

----------


## Ed Goist

I would like to write a song this good someday...Just one and I'd be happy.

----------


## CeeCee_C

Eva Holbrook: Unorthodox left hand position but makes it work. I love this piece, "Tuscany". I believe she wrote it when she was in her early teens.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRFzpt0rp_E

And yes, I know it's a commercial.

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolino maximus

----------


## pefjr

Traditional Gospel

----------


## billder99

Love this!!! Thanks for sharing... holy moly, I just realized there are now 1,285 posts in this thread. I will need a month to wade into this rabbit hole of good music.




> I never get tired of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ha! Beat you to it, Journeybear!)

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Keith Richards, Steve Earle, Lucinda Williams, Jim Lauderdale, & Norah Jones on the same stage. Wow.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Youn Sun Nah & Ulf Wakenius - Frevo



Youn Sun Nah & Ulf Wakenius - Enter Sandman

----------


## pefjr



----------


## Mike Bunting

Love N'Orleans funk.

----------


## Greg Stec

There's a flash of a mandolin in this video, ergo, not much mando content.  But it's one of my faves so I thought I'd share.  The singing is in Irish.  You have been warned.  
http://www.wimp.com/irishcups/

----------


## greg_tsam

Evan Marshall does Jerry's Breakdown.

----------


## Pasha Alden

I fear my issues around vimeo need to be resolved so I am not yet that sorted with posting a link.  Will anyhow share what I once found on youtube. 
A little fellow playing Thunderstruck by AcDc.  He did do some good cross picking and the fingering I think if I recall the song played was in B, I think or A major.  Just cannot remember off my head.  Too long since I went to listen to the link.  Hope you find it and do enjoy!  An audacious but oh so cool rendition of "Thunderstruck"
Happy playing and sharing 

Vanillamandolin

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...Will anyhow share what I once found on youtube. A little fellow playing Thunderstruck by AcDc.  ...snip...  An audacious but oh so cool rendition of "Thunderstruck"
> Happy playing and sharing 
> 
> Vanillamandolin


I think I found it for you. _"So cool rendition"_ indeed!
Keep Rockin'!

----------

Pasha Alden

----------


## robbif

Fascinating, unique interview with Chris Thile...worth sitting thru a short ad...

----------


## mandolinlee

Turkey Creek String Band

Especially if you like pretty girls and fiddle music!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXAlIneZcXo


Enjoy,
Lee

----------


## Mike Bunting

Always been a fan of this guy.

----------



----------


## padawan

Sting like you've _probably never_ seen him before ...plus some other folks you may have heard of...   :Wink:

----------


## Pasha Alden

Well done Ed keep rocking indeed! 

Happy rocking 

Vanillamandolin

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mike Bunting

King of the telly


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOhkugkNxgs

----------


## Mike Bunting

The king of the telly

----------

E.Mailhot, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Hi guys...been too long since I was here last...can someone please post the link again on how to post youtubes in here?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hi guys...been too long since I was here last...can someone please post the link again on how to post youtubes in here?


Hi Shawn:
* Click *Reply* on any post in the thread.
* Click the *"Go Advanced"* button on the lower right of the reply box.
* In the new reply box click the *YouTube Icon* (bottom row of icons).
* In the box that appears, enter everything that appears after the equal sign (=) in the url address of the YouTube video. You'll get an embed string that looks something like this (without the spaces which I'm showing here so you can see the string):
[ YOUTUBE=44K28dlCzEs][/YOUTUBE ]

With the spaces removed you'd see this:

----------

Shawn Blackwell

----------


## Mike Bunting

You know I'm crazy 'bout my Mercury!

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolino maximus

----------


## Michael Wolf

I was lucky enough to see Mr. Dave life this summer here in Germany. Great concert, and funny, too. Last time I saw him was 1998 with Wally Ingram on the "Twango Bango Deluxe"-Tour. It was very nice to see him again, he´s getting older.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Thanks Ed. Here's a brand new Sierra Hull posted yesterday:

----------

Bluman, 

chuck3, 

Ed Goist, 

John Clay, 

Michael Wolf, 

Randolph

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Gary Burton and Chic Corea:



Gary Burton and Pat Metheny:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

my favorite acoustic bass player; his bass is 350 years old:



From a few weeks ago:

----------

chuck3

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Darrrell Scott solo:

----------

padawan

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

From 1957...an hour-long show that aired on CBS. Lotta famous jazz musicians here:

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Found this tonight..."Published on Mar 10, 2013 
This is the entirety of the reel (i think) featuring a mind-blowing meeting of east and west. Tony Rice and Clarence White picking together in 1973, just weeks before Clarence White's untimely death. Tony is in his early twenties and he is already HIGHLY advanced, and Clarence is...well...Clarence. An absolutely rare and legendary recording session! Hope ya'll enjoy this as much as I have."

----------


## randygwatkins

Not bluegrass, but what a song/video.  The song is by Radney Foster, there is an "official" version of it on Youtube, but I like this one a bit better. A bit of explanation from the Youtube page:

A little bit of history behind Angel Flights:
If you did not figure out via pictures already, Angel Flights are the U.S. Air Force planes (C-130's) used to fly home our Fallen Soldiers. Angel Flight is also their call sign. In addition, Angel Flights have top priority in U.S. Airspace - as you saw the Towers say "number 1 for landing/takeoff" .... now of course, I know, there are other flights that have an even higher priority ... but in reference to other standard military flights, Angel Flights get number 1 priority. 

"Heroes" - another term frequently used in the video is the term used to describe our Fallen Soldiers.

----------

chuck3

----------


## chuck3

> my favorite acoustic bass player; his bass is 350 years old:


nice - bass (including upright) is my other, main instrument.  I had the pleasure of seeing Brian a couple of years ago at the Berks Jazz Fest in Reading PA, at one of the smallest venues - a hotel bar.  I sat about 5 feet away from him for the entire concert.  It was great.

----------


## padawan

> Thanks Ed. Here's a brand new Sierra Hull posted yesterday:


 Thank you!  Seeing/hearing a mandolin and an octave mandolin duet, played well, made my day.  (it starts around 4.5 minutes into the video)

----------

chuck3

----------


## chuck3

> Thank you!  Seeing/hearing a mandolin and an octave mandolin duet, played well, made my day.  (it starts around 4.5 minutes into the video)


thanks for pointing that out.  That does rock.

----------


## Dobe

Found this nice Tim O concert; great story I hadn't heard, of how his Nugget fell out of the cartop carrier one time; before he even had a case for it !!  Story starts ~ 27:00 ? Great performance at any rate:

----------

Bluman, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## CeeCee_C

I absolutely love this young woman's music. And she's extremely personable.

This is Sarah Jarosz playing a solo version of her instrumental tune "Manisinneedof".rou

She would have been 17 or 18 at the time, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TG5xZksS0E

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Tim O' is the man.

----------


## Ed Goist

Can't stop watching this...I find it mesmerizing...The _"East Meets West Electric Fusion"_ of it all...I'm tempted to hit the streets bass guitar in hand, and find a fiddler interested in a project like this!  :Smile:

----------


## Beanzy

"Solo" Bass by Renaud Garcia-Fonz.

 

I had to buy the DVD/CD set when I watched this. 
All the pedal loops are made from sounds he makes with his bass.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## catmandu2

> "Solo" Bass by Renaud Garcia-Fonz.



Exquisite.  Two of my most favorite sounds in acoustic stringed instruments are contrabass, and oud.  I often conceptualized oud when I was playing DB.  Garcia-Fonz emulates this sound--and other plucked stringed instruments of North Africa, and even renaissance lute at 20:12"

Garcia-Fonz' virtuosity, imagination and range of expression is superlative.  Exemplary of why DB is the king of stringed instruments

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## padawan

I just stumbled across this and I just don't have it in me to go through 50+ pages of this thread to see if it's already been added (though it probably _should_ have been)

 Sam Bush, Tony Rice, Mark O'Connor, Jerry Douglas, Bela Fleck and Mark Schatz tearing up Molly & Tenbrooks (20 years ago).




When you're done with that.  Check this out (an hour long)  Mark O'Connor, Bela Fleck, Sam Bush, Jerry Douglas & Edgar Myer Live on the Lonesome Pine Special (<-click)

----------


## Don

The new owner of my Old Wave A style mandolin. He sure makes it sound good. Here's a video he posted to youtube.

----------


## Petrus

Bela Fleck does Bach on Banjo.  This will change the way you think about Bach ... and/or the banjo!

----------


## Petrus

One of my newer fascinations, gypsy jazz ... not just a historical phenomenon with Django Reinhardt but still goin' strong.  Jazzy sound at bluegrass velocity!

Bireli Lagrène con Angelo Debarre, Stochelo Rosenberg e Tchavolo Schmit: "Les Yeux Noirs"

----------


## Petrus

Jazz mandolin / upright acoustic bass duet.

Improvised duo of the swing classic "Sunny Side of the Street" performed at the Dunway Center in Ogunquit, Maine, 9/2013.

Jason Anick - 5-String acoustic/electric "jazzbo" mandolin 
Greg Loughman - Bass

----------


## Petrus

10-string bandolim solo by Hamilton de Holanda live in Campodipietra, Molise, Italy at Festival "Jazz in Campo", July 21, 2012. Hamilton de Holanda is widely considered as the best Brazilian mandolin player and as one of the greatest virtuosos of bandolim of all times.

----------


## Petrus

David Friesen on electric upright bass (EUB) at the Poznan Poland Jazz Fair 1995.  I love the looks and sound of his instrument, and the way he moves elegantly from bowed to plucked work. (Skip to the 6 minute mark to get to Friesen's solo.)  I recently saw Friesen live in Arizona.

David Friesen - kontrabass
Leszek Możdżer - fortepiano

----------


## Mike Bunting

Red Allen and Frank Wakefield

----------


## Petrus

Master bluesman Son House, "Death Letter Blues."  Seems to be a television broadcast from the '60s.  Love the way he just attacks that resonator like he was wrestling with it.  Bass beat on the thumb punctuated by an occasional high treble with the slide that cuts right through.

----------

Charley wild

----------


## Michael Wolf

Avi Avital and Alice Sara Ott in Berlin

----------

padawan

----------


## E.Mailhot

well Mike, Redd is a former Edmontonian as well. played with Danny Hooper before heading south.

----------


## E.Mailhot

Well after several hours of reading this entire thread and watching several hundred videos, I have to say that this has turned into a very impressive collection of talented videos. Anyway, here are 4 of my favorite youtube vids that i watch frequently.
Josh Williams Singing "Mordecai" with a surprise guest

one of my Fav songwriters Radney foster

Radney and the ever so wonderful Roseanne Cash

and I cant help but be in love with the beautiful Patty loveless. she gets my heart pumping every time.

----------


## Michael Wolf

ZAZ - "Dans ma rue"



ZAZ - "Je veux"



Yasmine Hamdan - Beiroet



Debashish Bhattacharya

----------

sebastiaan56

----------


## Bluetickhound

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYOb...e_gdata_player

Hopefully this will work... I'm sure it's already been oosted.

----------

Petrus

----------


## E.Mailhot

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYOb...e_gdata_player
> 
> Hopefully this will work... I'm sure it's already been oosted.


even though it didnt embed, it's still pretty cool

----------


## E.Mailhot

here's another, its my favorite version of the old John Hartford classic "Gentle On my Mind" with 3 of my favorite players

----------

padawan

----------


## padawan



----------

Petrus

----------


## Michael Wolf

Dog-Music:

----------

Dobe

----------


## Mike Bunting

Country!

----------

Bluman

----------


## Cue Zephyr

A few weeks ago I had randomly typed in her name because I remembered it from some time ago. I've follow her on Twitter for a while now but I've never really checked out her music. I was getting back into bluegrass (inspired) music, so I figured I'd check her music out. The actual clip that got me hooked has been pulled - a fabulous live version of 'Bombshell', bit of a shame, but the following is just as awesome.

I've watched this many times and even tried playing the first song on guitar. And it also got me to want to learn Old Daingerfield.

It's posted on the previous page also, but it's my favorite video of the moment.  :Wink: 




I love her album Daybreak, and this is one of my favorite songs off of it:




I'm always late to the party - that's just how I discover music.  :Grin:

----------


## Dobe

Shel still puttin' it out. Makin' Colo proud:[video]http:

----------


## Beanzy

I know it looks like the builders came in on their tea break  :Coffee:  , but these guys have oomph!



This is their Tube collection.
http://www.youtube.com/user/gennaro653/videos

----------

andre66, 

Dobe, 

mandrian

----------


## jasona

Just found this video while doing a little reading on slack key guitar. Some Ry Cooder mandolin in the mix according to the comments. Gorgeous tune nevertheless.

----------

Randolph

----------


## Mark Wilson

Kym Warner.  Type his name into Youtube and enjoy some really tasteful playing imo

some of my Warner favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE0XgjT09c0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncbD1tMu9Gc

----------

Dobe, 

mandolino maximus

----------


## Dobe

Jeez, Feb since an addition to my favorite thread ?!  BUMP !!
Sorry no mando content but please give a listen.
Finally found the band that does 'Elvis". Not too in love with most of their stuff but this one just knocked my socks off. The Patti Fiasco, out of Wyo ? :



and never anything but awesome, Joan Chomorro's latest. Andrea Motis' just getting better all the time. Hang in for the scattin' !  :

----------


## Kip Carter

Hopefully this posts properly... it is not Mando but amazing...
Enjoy,
Kip..

----------

Cue Zephyr, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## catmandu2

> Hopefully this posts properly... it is not Mando but amazing...
> Enjoy,
> Kip..


The radio show American Routes from Tulane featured this performer recently.

----------


## catmandu2

//

----------


## AlanN

Great artist and great tune

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## Michael Wolf

Charlie Parker & Coleman Hawkins

----------


## Michael Wolf

Ahaddaf Quartet






Ghalia Benali feat. Tom Cohen. He´s playing his new mandolin from Boaz.



Ghalia Benali

----------

brandnewsaga

----------


## catmandu2

> The radio show American Routes from Tulane featured this performer recently.


Oops, I meant Afro pop

----------


## Nick Gellie

I wouldn't say that Ghalia Benalli is afro-pop.  She produced a really great album some years with a Belgian band called Timnaa singing Traditional Tunisian songs she learnt from her family and friends.

Refer to this reference:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghalia_Benali

With a band that plays Oud, Darabouka, Cello, and mandolin the music tends to be North African, miles away in terms of genre to afro-pop.

----------


## catmandu2

> Oops, I meant Afro pop


"Afro pop" - with Georges Colinet (radio show)

----------


## Mike Bunting

pick it Eddie

----------

Austin Bob

----------


## Kip Carter

I enjoyed that big time!
Kip...

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Still can't get enough of this!

----------

mandolino maximus

----------


## Dobe

Nice, hold on for the harmonic stuff ~ 13:40 :

----------

mandolino maximus

----------


## Mike Bunting

Art Pepper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y74c...95BEE9A8310AF2

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## dmeyreles

Hamilton de Holanda

http://youtu.be/MKaJn_MmTps

----------

Dobe

----------


## Michael Wolf

Bela Fleck & Hamilton de Holanda

----------

dmeyreles

----------


## AlanN

Marvy, all around....see 2:27

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Found this clip on Facebook yesterday. I love it.

----------


## chasray

This is a neat clip of Danny Roberts recording in the studio.

----------

DataNick, 

davidb1

----------


## ollaimh

hi, here here for feregson's post of andy Irvine and the blacksmith.  you tube has dozens of videos of Irvine, paul brady, mick hanly and donnell lunny playing mandos and bouzoukis in their early days, and they are all worth looking at.  that was a time when irish musicians were looking to blue grass for new ideas and the mix was beautifull

----------


## Mark Wilson

Check out this girls jam circle skills.  Singing, playing & calling breaks.  Takes her own break at 2:09.  Not her first rodeo! 

Hot Corn Cold Corn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cHsaO46Y0

----------

Beanzy, 

Bluman, 

Dobe

----------


## Dobe

Bump ! One of the suggested vids I just watched:

----------


## Jan Viljoen

Ry Cooder playing a 10 string. 
Dunno if this was posted already. 

Let the games begin! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2FrFBceLuY

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy1zRPTGBVc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHfQTzDnz9s

----------


## Dobe

BUMP ! No mando content other than a Chris Thile reference, but it's Stewart and Noam at Rockygrass with hardly any views; if you can stand an hour of banjo / fiddle, there's some real sound gems in here. I'll watch either one of em' anytime :

----------


## Dobe

Jan, I'd say that's a 1/2 scale ? electric 12-string guitar.

----------


## Ed Goist

_This is the stuff right here!_

----------

Elb2000

----------


## Cue Zephyr



----------


## jefflester

> Jan, I'd say that's a 1/2 scale ? electric 12-string guitar.


Indeed, a Vox mando guitar.

----------


## journeybear

Here ya go. For some reason this has had over four million hits. Must be all the interest in the Fender mandolin.  :Wink:  You did notice it, right? Pretty funny stuff!  :Smile:

----------

Gandalfa

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Haha, I'm partly responsible for that - love that song and the music video is quite funny. Don't read the comments on that video, though.

----------

journeybear

----------


## Dobe

Nicely done !

----------

bruce.b, 

GreenMTBoy, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Ed Goist

Brilliant song writing and a Gibson Octave Mandolin. What more do you want?!

_"Chicken Little wasn't making nothing but noise...Waitin' on the sky to fall..."_

----------


## Dobe

Still got it. Nice Duffey replacement. That guitar's well on it's way to a full blown 'Willy' !

----------


## Glenny



----------


## Glenny



----------

Dobe

----------


## Glenny



----------


## Tokarev_99

I haven't been listening to this song for so many years...
I think he deserves to be remembered...

----------

Bluman, 

Dobe

----------


## Michael Wolf

Gillian Frame, Fiona MacAskill and Anna Massie



Dessa

----------


## Petrus

Jeff Austin of the Young Mountain String Band ... just found about this guy recently. Speedy pickin' goin' on.

----------


## Petrus

And a little thrashgrass/jugpunk from the Gosh Darn Gallows live in Alabama!

----------


## palosfv3

Many bluegrass mandolin players know of Chris Henry . He just posted this song yesterday . It's a first time songwriting/recording effort with a tremendous young singer songwriter Lauren Mascitti . I hope to hear more from these two young talents .
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204748667056816

----------


## Dobe

October offering, no mando but I love this guy; might just have to take a month or two and work up some passable version of this:

----------


## High Lonesome Valley

Here's my favorite about a good friend who passed a couple of years ago.

Mandolin, banjo, acoustic and electric guitars, electric bass, and Garageband drum.

----------


## journeybear

Video produced by Eden Brewer and John Heneghan (of Eden And John's East River String Band, qv, QV!) in conjunction with the release of the book, "R. Crumb: The Complete Record Cover Collection," published by W.W. Norton. The soundtrack is a combination of insightful interviews from Crumb and a variety of the music he loves. At the 5:00 mark he tells how he came to play the mandolin, and soon thereafter the soundtrack music is taken from a song by EJERSB featuring R. Crumb on mandolin. BTW, the live actors in the video are Eden and John - in case you couldn't guess.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Wilson



----------

billhay4

----------


## billhay4

Nice, Mark. What kind of mandolin is that you play?
Bill

----------


## pheffernan

> Nice, Mark. What kind of mandolin is that you play?


Mark's video is of Josh Turner on his Eastman MD-505. Here's another:

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Dobe

Thought I'd seen all of Andreas' vids. Here's a wonderful gem I just found. Great camera work, small quartet with muted trumpet on two fabulous tunes

----------


## Dobe

Great paddlehead sound :

----------

tkdboyd

----------


## Petrus

I'm wondering what that weird banjo-y looking instrument is that he picks up around the 11:00 minute marks. Seems to have some sort of big disk on it but it doesn't seem to be a resonator.  Not sure what the heck he's doing with it.  Maybe not mando-related, but it looks like it could be some weird sci-fi descendant of a mando, or something.  Merzbow's a strange guy.  I've been getting into noise music lately!

----------


## xLizardx

This is an awesome bluesgrass song by the Blueshine Brothers. :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B24NYjlQ9CI

----------


## journeybear

This is my current fave. Maybe a bit heavy on the effects, but it fits in the context of the story, and she handles the overall sound well. Also, AFAIC, she can leave her hat on - she IS Slash's little sister!  :Mandosmiley: 



Also ...

I guess I haven't checked this thread in a while, because it has come time to admonish those of you not making the tiny bit of effort it takes to post a clip, not a link. Remember, the name of the thread is "Post your favorite *clips,*" not "links to clips." It makes browsing through these so much easier. Please folks - do that for your pals here. OK? That way, office grunt work nerds like me don't have to do your work for you, and complain about it, in the vain hope that you will get with the program.  :Mad:  Thanks. Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## xLizardx

Thanks, Journeybear! I confess I didn't realise that it wouldn't automatically show the video when I posted the link. I've not used this particular forum much, but on some forums content shows automatically - unless you're a new member, so I figured maybe that was the reason for the lack of a thumbnail. Thankyou for making it work properly, and apologies for the inconvenience.

- Liz

----------


## journeybear

Oh, that's OK, it's not really that big a deal. Sometimes you have to make a big enough noise for the little bit of a message to be heard.  :Grin:  As a recovering office grunt, I get a little grumpy when I see something that should be pretty easy to do not get done; and it really only takes me a couple minutes to catch up later with my mad skills in the thankless task zone.  :Wink:  But posting clips as we go preserves the consecutive nature of the conversation, a nicety which tidying up later can't provide.

For future reference: To post youtube clips, in advanced mode click on the youtube icon above the message pane, paste the clip's unique code string (currently 11 characters, starting right after v=) into the pop-up field, and presto changeo!  :Smile:

----------


## Dobe

Used to be pretty tired of this song but, HOLY COW , might have to put it back on a set list:

----------

dusty miller, 

Elb2000

----------


## Dobe

Couldn't resist another one. Less than 500 views , such a crime. Reminds me of my old pickin' nights at the Millsite :

----------

Bluman, 

dusty miller, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Mike Bunting, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Pick&Grin

I always enjoy this one: 



And, moving out of traditional, this one is just amazing:

----------

Randolph

----------


## Mark Wilson

Pretty cool.  *Check out the awesome piano like sounds the mandolin player gets on his break*.  May have to put this tune in the 'someday' bucket.

----------

karlmando, 

Randolph, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Mark Wilson

10 songs to play on mandolin that aren't bluegrass:

----------


## Mark Wilson

One more mandohat (I'm working on CS atm) - great tune but check out what he's playing.  *Epiphone MM20*.  Makes one wonder why it doesn't get more nods as a viable entry option.

----------


## PhilGE

Here's a new video Ethan posted. Delightful tune. Ethan is accompanied by friends Jay Lapp of the Steel Wheels and Sadie Gustafson-Zook, one of his Theory Expat bandmates.

----------

Dobe

----------


## CavScout



----------


## Dobe

New Sarah J :

----------


## Jim Taylor

Wow. New stuff to me. No video, just great sound:

Good Ol' Persons

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_8...FUt7uMAYg3s3vw

Any one know who the band members were on these recordings?

----------

Dobe

----------


## Mark Wilson

Lots of great versions of this song on YT but this players rhythm approach is as fun to hear as tons of notes!

His harmony bit with the fiddle at 2:20 is cool

----------

Dobe, 

Randolph

----------


## jdchapman

No Mando Content

----------


## jdchapman

And: ripe for mando....

----------

Randolph

----------


## journeybear

This just in: The fiddler from my first real band found some old tapes and has been having them digitized. Since we were active in the days before everything was videoed digitally, there is no footage of us. I doubt there are many stills either, though I know we had a publicity still. He used our old business card, artwork by the guitarist. 

The song is an old novelty tune from the 1930s that we learned from R. Crumb & His Cheap Suit Serenaders. It was one of our showstoppers, and a song that truly changed my life (I think I've told at least part, if not most, of that story before; it's too long to go into now). We followed their arrangement for the most part, but in this version we repeat a verse, which I believe was a mistake - but we do it seamlessly, so you wouldn't know it. The thing about this band (guitar, fiddle, mandolin, bass added later) is that we met at an open mike / song circle, and it was so odd that we liked the same kooky, obscure musicians - Dan Hicks, Leon Redbone, and these guys - that we just had to form a band. It was a great experience, those two years. I learned a lot and met some lifelong friends through it. And it's great to have something to show for it, and share with you, nearly 35 years later.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

A friend of mine posted this on facebook, which is how I came to see it. Some nice picking all right,  if unsurprising. Then just before 2:00, Glen goes up the neck on his Ovation electric 12-string, and starts slinging some 32nd notes around in counterpoint to Roy's melody. The effect is very mandolinny as a result. Always a treat to see two masters having so much fun showing how it's done.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Randolph

----------


## Jozef

:Mandosmiley: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72R2gaPu1y0

Mandolin solo at 3:03

----------


## Petrus



----------

Dancing Seahorse

----------


## Dobe

That Gil's sounding great !

----------


## journeybear

If your PBS station carries a show called "Front And Center," look for the episode starring John Hiatt. His lead player, Doug Lancio, plays mandolin on a few songs in the middle of the program, most notably on "Cry Love." He really drives the song with it, some of the strongest mandolin playing I've found on the tube in a while.

----------


## Astro

This guys the real Dudu. Apologies if its already been posted--too many pages to scan here now although its a great thread and I do go back through it often. Also check out his web page http://www.dudumaia.com/videos  and other utube videos. Good Brazillian stuff for sure.

----------


## Beanzy

Kozo Ishibashi Is going straight on my list of people to watch  :Cool:

----------


## mandolino maximus

Pretty good musicianship staring with the composition.

----------


## journeybear

This is one of the best thing I've heard on TV all year, even longer. Excellent all around - writing, singing (Esmé Patterson, if you didn't know), playing - everything. (The flashing lights are a bit much, though, but not their fault.) And talk about sticking the landing. Wow!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Compton, Hull and Campbell...great tune, technique and attitude!

----------


## journeybear

Ricky takes a really nice ride on his 5-string electric on this one. Gets WAY above his raisin' while still staying down to earth. The guitar player ain't too shabby, either.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## tree

Looks like Ray Flacke on the tele . . . man does he have the Albert Lee chops!  And Ricky has a B-bender on his!

----------


## journeybear

Yes, and apparently, yes - or so I've been told. Some fine pickin' by both.  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## tree

Saw Ricky and his country band in '80 or '81 at Memorial Hall on UNC campus and they played stuff like this.  Ray Flacke - never heard of him before but I sure remembered his name after that night - pinned my ears back with that stuttering, gymnastic telecaster vocabulary.  I had no idea what Ricky was doing with that cute little Tele but it was WAY cool and he could play the heck out of anything that had strings on it.  Plus he could sing like that, it was a lot to take in.

----------


## Dobe

Just stumbled upon this one. I think Noam really stands out as the best among them, not to take away from any of the amazing talent here. Boy that guy can spank it !

----------


## Quinlan

These guys have an album coming out soon. Can't wait...they can really fly!

----------


## PhilGE

Here's Ethan playing on A Prarie Home Companion May 2nd, 2015

----------

Dobe

----------


## journeybear

This just in: our band last night, doing one of our crowd-pleasers, a medley of "These Boots Are Made For Walking" and "Misirlou."  :Disbelief:  You're probably thinking, "What?!?" Me too. The connection is they're both in E, though one is in E major, the other in E minor. Phrygian mode, actually. Doesn't stop us!  :Grin: 



Thanks to our friend Sheelman, who has been shooting stills and video of us since near the start.

----------

Dobe

----------


## catmandu2

--

----------


## journeybear

This is the first youtube video I've seen in a while to really make me say "Wow!"  :Disbelief:  No mandolin content - heck, no musical content - though I know of at least one mandolinist living within just a couple miles of the final location.  :Cool:  It's pretty much done by 3:00.

----------


## Petrus

Did a YT search for oboe and bassoon jazz (because, why not?) and found this one with Brazilian mandolin in the mix.  Mando solo is at approx. 2:00-3:00 and 4:30-5:30.

----------

Dobe, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Dobe

jump to 19:30 for a wonderful version of "Freight Train"  Ladder braced Waterloo by Collings has changed my mind about ladder braced guitars.

----------

Baron Collins-Hill, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Julian is the man! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## journeybear

Well, this ain't bluegrass, with drums, trumpet, and trombone, but it sure is fun! And how can you not have fun, too, seeing Dick Van Dyke clowning around with his missus? He sure is spry at 90!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dobe, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hudmister, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## Hudmister

Good one there, Journeybear.  I'm surprised Dick didn't work his signature trip over the sofa stunt into the act.

----------


## journeybear

Glad he didn't. Might have found out he's not so spry after all.  :Disbelief:

----------


## Dobe



----------


## Al Trujillo

Trout Steak Revival...
https://youtu.be/vE79bGx_x4I

----------


## brandnewsaga

Shakey Graves
https://youtu.be/RNsGJiVvmF0

----------


## journeybear

Speking of Shakey Graves ... I posted a video of his appearance with Esmé Patterson  on Letterman back in February. Looks like that video has been taken down. Let's try this again, because it's outstanding. As I said at the time ...




> This is one of the best thing I've heard on TV all year, even longer. Excellent all around - writing, singing (Esmé Patterson, if you didn't know), playing - everything. (The flashing lights are a bit much, though, but not their fault.) And talk about sticking the landing. Wow!


Eh. Looks like CBS or someone is clamping down. Not available on youtube. The best I can do is this link:








and this link to their performance of the same song on Conan last October:

http://teamcoco.com/video/shakey-graves-10-14-14

----------


## Billy Packard

This is just SO Cool!

----------


## brandnewsaga

Just for grins and giggles. I think this is the best version of this song.
https://youtu.be/Z9s57UBMWdk

----------


## journeybear

OK, guess it's time for my semi-annual rant about posting videos, not links. If you haven't heard this yet it's basically this: The purpose of this thread is to have a place to "post your favorite clips," not links, going by the thread title (sometimes that's what we do, follow the wishes of the OP), so for viewer's ease, please imbed videos. It takes just a few seconds, and makes things so much smoother. Thanks!  :Mandosmiley: 

I'll catch you up with some of the latest contributions.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## brandnewsaga

sure thing

----------


## brandnewsaga



----------

f5joe

----------


## brandnewsaga



----------


## brandnewsaga



----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## brandnewsaga

Ok last one I promise. I just love browsing all the great artists in these videos. I cant think of a better way to spend my Friday nights. Since I began playing the mandolin 8 months ago I realized the amount of time invested into learning your instrument is staggering. I love playing the mandolin so much that I decided to start taking legitimate lessons next week!

----------


## karlmando

He's not nearly as pleasant to watch as Marissa Carroll, but still quite good.

----------

brandnewsaga

----------


## brandnewsaga

I had know idea that was her name. :Whistling:  .

----------


## journeybear

Oh, my!  :Disbelief:  See what happens when people heed what I say? Me and my big mouth!  :Crying: 

Not to worry - it hardly ever happens.  :Wink:  

I mean ... Thanks!  :Grin:

----------


## brandnewsaga

I almost forgot to add Christy.

----------


## Glenny



----------

billhay4, 

Dobe

----------


## journeybear

Some very pleasant charango music from Gustavo Santaolalla, Argentine-born musician now residing in Los Angeles, who won the Oscar for Original Soundtracks in 2005 and 2006 ("Brokeback Mountain" and "Babel"). I've heard his music in these and several other movies, but it never registered with me until just now, by an odd happenstance. Interesting imagery. "Alma" is Spanish for "soul," if you were wondering.

----------


## tkdboyd



----------

Bluman, 

Dobe, 

GreenMTBoy, 

Holger

----------


## brandnewsaga

Peter Ostroushko & Dean Magraw. Does anyone know what he's singing about? What language is he singing in? Its beautiful.

----------


## Beanzy

A couple of nutty ones from French mandolinist and pop artist Féloche
Silbo 


La vie Cajun

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of nutty ... I noticed this song in a late episode of the Showtime series, "Nurse Jackie." Just a brief scene: two of the main characters need a little perky pick-me-up, turn on the car radio, and this infectious number bounces out and they start dancing. Totally understandable - there is some serious rhythmic oomph going on here. I mean, talk about your polyrhythms.  :Wink:  The visuals are a hoot, too.  :Laughing: 



Perhaps even more impressive is how they do this live. A lot of the rhythm is created by the leader, Merrill Garbus, putting together a rhythm track live using loopers. The band is essentially her and the bass player, with a few others hired for touring purposes. Fun stuff! 



http://teamcoco.com/video/tune-yards-12-09-14

----------


## journeybear

Also via a song I encountered on TV, by Dawn Landes, I encountered this other video from her. It's the story, not the song, that I found so compelling. It's really the story-telling that has kept me so interested in songs from the beginning to this day. I normally move on when I see a long running time on a vid clip, but something got me to check this out - maybe it was the title, which piqued my curiosity. I'm glad I did. It's an amazing story, and a fine piece of storytelling.



Here is the song that started this little adventure - a snippet was used for the credits on an early episode of "The United States Of Tara." Pleasant enough, and it made me want to learn who the artist was. I'm glad I did. It's fun to follow these bits of inspiration, wherever they may come from and however they may find us.  :Smile: 



Hopefully I'll have some MC next time.  :Whistling:

----------

Dobe

----------


## Dobe



----------

Nick Gellie, 

Teak

----------


## journeybear

No mandolin content. Nothing new there.  :Whistling:  But this is one of the strangest videos I've seen in a while. And that includes "Roly Poly Fish Heads."  :Disbelief:  The strangeness is much more subtle than that wackiness, but it's pretty darn confounding.

Here is a "live" video from one of my favorite bands.



This starts as many TV appearances did back then, with the band lip-synching. Then they change songs, Neil takes over the singing at the only mike, and the audio track follows the action. Is it live? It sounds different from the studio version. Then in the middle of the solo it switches to the recorded version, when the feel changes to country. There's a bit at the end of the instrumental section that's different from the studio version, too. But the last verse is the same as the record.

What's going on here? Was this tweaked in post-production? I thought these were live broadcasts, before the days of videotape. That, is the broadcast would be recorded, but a recorded production wouldn't be broadcast. The most reasonable explanation I can think of is this was recorded, fixed, and then broadcast, since the audio is seamless, and they had to come up with something to fit the video. Any ideas?  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

This is the newest song from Playing For Change, in honor of Grateful Dead's 50th Anniversary. What a great project - connecting people from around the world with, through, and by music. I love everything I've seen from them. There's even a little mandolin content at 2:00!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jess L.

Some of my favorites, playlist: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...SLuFgH2tA4pdhY

----------


## Dobe

Heard this yesterday, would've sworn it was Sierra Hull. Kudos kids, tons of talent already !




Tryin' to learn this one too : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH8q...=RDVH8qObPiX04

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## Teak

Dobe

I am glad to see that someone else on the cafe is a fan of the Sant Andreu Jazz Band of Barcelona, Catalonia. Joan Chamorro has done an amazing job with these Spanish kids. One of the first graduates of this group is Andrea Motis whose phrasing of the non-native English is better than that of Eva Fernandez, whose video you posted.  Andrea and Eva are two of the first to have their jazz careers launched by this group.

Here is one of my favorite youtube videos featuring the Sant Andreu Jazz Band.




Joan brings in jazz greats to play with his band and the kids hold up their side of the music quite well.

----------


## Cobalt

Someone mentioned the hammer dulcimer in another thread, so I thought I'd post something here, sorry if it's a little off-topic for a mandolin site.
Also known as the as the cimbalom and tsymbaly depending on the country.
Here's a somewhat random example of a performance in the streets of Copenhagen:

----------


## Coffee Guy

Southern Flavor

----------


## DataNick

More Monroe: A classic from a bygone era; at the Opry in 1965. 
Check out Peter Rowan playin that classic G run on the Martin...

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## Michael Wolf

Do you remember Shakti?

----------


## Michael Wolf

The wonderful "Taksim Trio".

----------


## catmandu2

> Do you remember Shakti?


Always -

----------


## stringalong

Gosh! Thanks for posting this.  It does sound like it COULD be played on the mando -- but yow! Mouth slides.

----------


## Utility Picker



----------


## Astro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PX4mDbIYB0

----------

Elb2000, 

Simon DS

----------


## 3step



----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## 3step



----------


## journeybear

And now for something completely different. Thanks to Dan Hoover for finding this.



Yes, there are a few errors, one in particular that really bugs me. But my goodness - the work that went into this, the devotion to recreating this very complex and lengthy rock classic - I am so impressed.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## F-2 Dave

Yeah, sure. I could do that too, if I had the instruments, recording equipment, video stuff, and....talent.

----------


## journeybear

And now, for something COMPLETELY different ... no MC, and none needed.



This is from a performance _in church!_  :Disbelief: 

"Imagine a song about motherhood being sung during church. Did you hear a gentle melody and uplifting lyrics straight out of a Hallmark commercial? Most of us probably did, but these three moms from Church On the Move decided to sing something a little bit more, well, honest— and rockin’."

----------

Gandalfa, 

Randolph

----------


## DataNick

Celebrating Dempsey Young, R.I.P.

----------


## GWayne

Bela Fleck, Sam Bush, Jerry Douglas, Mark O'Connor & Edgar Myer Live on the Lonesome Pine Special HQ

https://youtu.be/jtiOirt_HUQ

----------


## Beanzy

Simon Mayor, Hilary James playing Taxi Horn Rag

----------

billhay4, 

chasray, 

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

> Simon Mayor, Hilary James playing Taxi Horn Rag


Cool music,  :Mandosmiley:  and holy moly look at the *giant mando-thingie*  :Disbelief:   :Cool:  at their homepage:

----------


## Stevo75

http://youtu.be/Bvf3JIQyEnY

----------


## Stevo75

http://youtu.be/Bvf3JIQyEnY

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Stevo75



----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

> 


Ha I never played quite that fast  :Mandosmiley:  even when I was a quasi-hotshot 15-year-old,  :Laughing:  what are these kids up to nowadays (geezer alert).  :Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## MikeF

No mando, but timely:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=619kF0Y7zE4

----------


## Jess L.

Discovered this today, no mando but mighty cool fiddling: 



I want that rhythm on my mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dobe

----------


## Stevo75



----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Dante221

,,

----------


## Jess L.

Alec Finn (bouzouki) and Mary Bergin:


(link)

----------


## Pick&Grin

> 


I love that technique!

----------


## Pick&Grin

Saw this version of Squirrel Hunters while checking out that beautiful Poe #2 in the classifieds section. Really grabbed me and learned how to play it, yesterday. Great tune, and Nathan Redelfs plays it very well!




Subsequently found this version by Sharon Gilchrist, Darol Anger, and other greats.
Great stuff!

----------

Dobe

----------


## ollaimh

how the heck do you upload a youtube video to this thread?   i would vote several planxty videos,  ross daly in the berlin concerts and the paul brady version of arthur mcbride.

----------


## Zach Wilson

https://youtu.be/1f1lKnzb7t8

I like this one. I hope it hasn't been posted already. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Dobe



----------

jasona, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS



----------


## journeybear

I was enjoying some Little Feat on the YouTube last night and the following came up in rotation. I was psyched to see Ry Cooder jamming with one of my favorite post-psychedelic bands, disappointed to learn it was just two separate clips put together for some reason, and finally pleased to see a different version of one of my all-time favorite mandolin performances. Another "Brownsville" - fine by me.  :Mandosmiley: 



Also, taking the time to catch up on some folks posting links rather than videos. Now, for the sake of convenience:

----------

Dobe, 

Jess L.

----------


## journeybear

Good old autoplay turned this up from three years ago. Guess I missed it because this is one of those internet-only non-broadcast extra songs. Looks like she's playing an emando. Can't tell the maker.

----------


## Jess L.

> ... folks posting links rather than videos...


Oops, I did that too  :Redface:  ... correcting a few of 'em: 

Oud, kinda like a big mandolin:

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R7JZbydqVk)_

Awesome harmonica and Scottish smallpipes  :Disbelief:   :Mandosmiley:  by Mike Katz and Mike Whellans:

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui5h_ip_Un8)_

Fiddle tunes by Grace and Nandi Forrest and Brendan Doyle: 

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCfQWzYkI8I)_

Great dance music by John Specker: 

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NYN1ZUjv10)_

Guitarist Luke Hurley busking: 

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbBJ7pV_DcA)_

"One Chord Challenge", Nathan East and Paul Gilbert:

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpzAw0IiCM)_

*Mandolin content:* Lars Astrand on resonator mandolin, with Patrik Idell on banjo and BottleneckJohn on resonator guitar, accompanied by a hydraulic ram water pump:  :Disbelief:   :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:  

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm_rUklgDWM)_

For a different kind of music, a Dutch pilot boat's GIANT old diesel engine,  :Disbelief:   :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:  *skip to 1:48* to see just how big and hear the sound upclose: 

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu-OLgQhEBE)_

*Lute*, electric guitar, percussion, "Searching For Dalza" by Peter Croton: 

_(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYx1poHNr0E)_

----------

Dobe, 

journeybear

----------


## Nick Gellie

> Dobe
> 
> I am glad to see that someone else on the cafe is a fan of the Sant Andreu Jazz Band of Barcelona, Catalonia. Joan Chamorro has done an amazing job with these Spanish kids. One of the first graduates of this group is Andrea Motis whose phrasing of the non-native English is better than that of Eva Fernandez, whose video you posted.  Andrea and Eva are two of the first to have their jazz careers launched by this group.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite youtube videos featuring the Sant Andreu Jazz Band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joan brings in jazz greats to play with his band and the kids hold up their side of the music quite well.


I like the way Eva Fernandez sings with her slightly edgy English diction.  They are both great jazz musicians.

----------

Dobe

----------


## journeybear

> Oops, I did that too  ... correcting a few of 'em:


Thanks for helping with the office work. Far from the biggest deal, but still, it makes smoother viewing.  :Cool: 




> how the heck do you upload a youtube video to this thread?   i would vote several planxty videos,  ross daly in the berlin concerts and the paul brady version of arthur mcbride.


There's a brief tutorial somewhere in the Help section, but basically ...

In the url code that is displayed in the address bar for your clip, select and copy the string of characters after the watch?v= There should be 11 characters. In the post you are composing, click Go Advanced. Above the message pane you'll see a red youtube icon. Click on that, and paste the code into the space in the dialogue box that pops up. Press enter and, voila!

----------

Jess L.

----------


## soliver

> Good old autoplay turned this up from three years ago. Guess I missed it because this is one of those internet-only non-broadcast extra songs. Looks like she's playing an emando. Can't tell the maker.


I've always been a fan of Zoe Deschanel ... now even more so!!!

----------

Dobe

----------


## journeybear

I know! As if I needed another reason to swoon ...  :Redface:   :Grin:   :Whistling:

----------


## Dobe

Might have been posted before. I think Martys' Gibson ? sounds a little 'richer' than Ronnies Gil.  Wonderful all around, none the less.   



And this is also wonderful !

----------


## NickP

Somebody tell me this isn't the most beautiful mando piece ever.

Xtra Strings with Andy Statman's Flatbush Waltz.

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Dobe, 

MikeZito, 

rfloyd

----------


## wallygator

as the kids say thats a "drop the mike" type of deal there

----------


## Petrus

Not sure if this has been posted before in the past 50 pages or elsewhere but ... Chris Thile enjoying a little (well, a big) mandocello at Carter's Vintage is definitely a keeper. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## soliver

This popped up following the above Thile on Mandocello vid.... pretty awesome... Mike Marshall goes through a couple of pieces on the instrument... The same Bach piece as well as wayfaring stranger... GOOD stuff   :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

Thought I'd share this with all y'all. Came up in conversation elsewhere, and it occurred to me that though I've occasionally mentioned my dexterity on this crude yet evocative instrument, I may not have offered an example for your edification, entertainment, and/or amusement. So here you go.



This is our award-winning performance in the Group category at last year's conch shell blowing contest. It's really the incredibly charming Clementine's doing; I'm just backing her up with a little counterpoint. Fun stuff. But I'm not going to quit my day job.  :Grin: 



From my championship performance in the Adult Male category in 2011. I also played "Smoke On The Water."  :Cool:  Note the hat.  :Grin:  Yep - this is the kind of stuff I put up on YouTube.  :Wink:

----------


## Holger

Session Americana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ois5N5R14O8

----------


## JeffD

For your listening pleasure:

----------

Beanzy, 

Dobe

----------


## journeybear

I mentioned some time back I was impressed with what I'd herd from Jessie Baylin. I just learned she has a fairly new album out - well, a year old now ... not exactly getting the promotion she deserves. While searching for clips I stumbled onto this live performance of my favorite song of hers. It's from Grimey's, a record store in Nashville - while scanning I thought it said "Grammys" and thought, "Wow! I didn't know she played the Grammys! Missed that."  :Redface:  Anyway ...  :Whistling:  While my favorite version is still the first one I saw on Carson Daly, at The Troubadour, with The Watson Twins on backing vocals, the guitar lead on this impressed me mightily, so I thought I'd share it.



Also I thought I'd embed this from the link in post #1516. Not exactly sure who this is, but there's a lot of good stuff going on here.

----------

Dobe

----------


## Claudia Amslinger

As there was "Helena" from Session Americana: 
One of my favorite clips these days: Great Western Rail. Written and sung by Jefferson Hamer with Session Americana. Recorded live in the studio at Armory Sound, Somerville MA. 
It is online only for a few weeks and I have listened to it really many times. :Smile:

----------

Dobe, 

Holger

----------


## journeybear

Just saw this posted on facebook. Quiet, sparse, lovely. A little flourish on mandolin. Not sure by whom, as there are three mandolinists listed in the credits. One of them is Sam Bush, but I don't think it's him. 




It's from Loretta's album "Full Circle." her first studio album in 10 years.Released in March, it debuted at No. 4 on the Billboard Country chart and No. 19 on Billboard 200, the highest in her career on that chart. I didn't even know it was out.  :Disbelief:  Nashville does this all the time, though - somehow staying current means ignoring the past, or at best taking it for granted.

----------

Beanzy, 

Earl Gamage, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Dobe

Give it a chance. Don't have any fluids in your mouth:   https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/par...urce=feed_text

----------


## MK in NC

All four parts of this interview are posted on another thread, but in case you missed them ...




The third part includes Tony's "world premiere" performance of a new song called "Hickory Mountain."

----------


## lflngpicker

> If we're including non-mando content, here is one of my all-time favorites.  These cats could swing!
> 
> 
> 
> And for some mandolin content, this cat sure can swing that wrist.  Check out the mandolin solo @ 1:46.


This double picking is made to look so effortless!  Amazingly sung and played.

----------


## Werner Jaekel



----------


## Dobe

Some pretty wonderful wood of all sorts plucked on here. I especially liked the L&H and the D'Angelico that John played !

https://www.facebook.com/fretboardjo...c_ref=NEWSFEED

----------


## MikeZito

I didn't go through all 61 pages of this thread, so please excuse me if this is a duplicate post - but I just came across it, and even though I am generally not a fan of fast playing, I thought this was MOST impressive . . . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6aYDprqwbM

----------


## mandotool

Here's a couple british folk songs rendered beautifully.... Sandy Denny would be pleased.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjsBKugxP7Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3yTEUnyYDA

----------


## fscotte

Starting at 0:54 in the video.  Someone actually transcribed this to sheet music note for note.

----------


## AlanN

Maybe already here...great, nonetheless

----------


## jefflester

> Good old autoplay turned this up from three years ago. Guess I missed it because this is one of those internet-only non-broadcast extra songs. Looks like she's playing an emando. Can't tell the maker.


Never known of her to play mandolin, rather she's an Uke player. That's a Kiwaya K Wave electric ukulele.



Sound hole more obvious here where she is strumming instead of picking:

----------


## journeybear

Thanks! Makes more sense that it would be a ukulele than mandolin. Really can't hear it in the clip I posted, nor see the chord fingerings well. Both of those are clear in the clip you posted. I stand corrected.  :Redface: 

But forgive me for my wishful thinking. I (and I daresay, many) would be proud to count her among the  members of the mandolin _monde_.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Teak

One of my favorite videos. In honor and memory of Walter Becker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea3Bofkmwlc

----------


## Jess L.

(NMC)


_(or direct link)_

 :Mandosmiley:  Now I want a looper pedal...

----------


## Simon DS



----------

soliver

----------


## Seatosky

Have to second the daoiri farrell



This is also amazing though

----------


## DataNick

Cool 80s bluegrass all-star jam with Doc Watson, Sam Bush, Ricky Skaggs on fiddle, Bela Fleck, Tony Trischka, Pat Flynn, and Edgar Meyer...hope it wasn't posted earlier!

----------


## Roger Moss

I miss those guys...

https://youtu.be/tadQCafc89M

----------


## Holger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCOtEVUwrJ8

----------


## mandolindude04

https://youtu.be/sSF89swJ9IU

----------


## Bunnyf

> I like this clip. It never fails to inspire me...


Thanx for the link. I saw that gentleman playing in the park in SanDiego when I was out there looking at colleges for my daughter. Whenever I think I cant master a chord or learn to pick, I remember that musician.

----------


## David Lewis

Only vaguely mandolin related but the best thing on the internet at the moment https://youtu.be/QjvzCTqkBDQ

----------


## Beanzy

Lovely bit of twiddling here...

----------


## pops1

This has been my favorite lately.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlfY...8TjljC3mhQOom8

----------


## Simon DS

Am learning to slide at the moment so this one is a favourite:

The Squirrel Hunters

https://youtu.be/4K_1uk1YHac

----------


## Jim Garber

A little bit of nostalgia for us old folks... Tony Trischka & Skyline in Japan, the full two set video from 1983. Intro ends about 1:45.

(I don't know if this has been posted here before. Apologies if that is the case.)

----------


## catmandu2

Mandolin content at 11:34 (Kate's brothers were/are trad players) https://youtu.be/kQz_xIpFKkw

----------


## catmandu2

Short clip - Anouar mentions the dialectic of Eastern and Western traditions.
https://youtu.be/wBKPWh_43ao

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## journeybear

I've been doing more research on Shocking Blue, trying to find how many of their songs featured mandolin - I think I've found ten so far - and learned a couple things. One is this channel that has 98 songs, seven albums, and autoplay enables them to run non-stop. That's how I found this video (OK, it's a still, but it's on youtube, and I'm loving it). I submit it is the earliest use of mandolin as the driving force in a rock song, as it's from 1972. And furthermore, that it is still to this day the most potent use of mandolin this way. Even more  than "Copperhead Road," which is saying something IMO.

----------


## journeybear

Whoa! I had no idea this thread needed a bump. I guess it does. Can scarcely believe it's been a year and a half.  :Disbelief: 

This fine bit of downhome blues came my way last night, I think by way of facebook memories. John's solid guitar playing, Eden's rich singing, and some fine counter-melody picking by some funny dude playing left-handed upside-down mandolin. Good stuff!  :Mandosmiley: 



I like how they keep going even after John breaks a string - don't even drop a beat. Real pros!  :Cool:

----------

Nbayrfr, 

Ranald

----------


## journeybear

This showed up in my facebook newsfeed. Pretty snazzy stuff! Rory Hoffman backed up by prodigy Wyatt Ellis. Yes, he's playing it laying down, upside-down, backward, and left-handed. Everyone finds their way in their own way.  :Mandosmiley:  I wish the people in the next room would have shut up their chatter and come in and listened. Then again, they might get to see this sort of musical wizardry all the time, so they're blasé about it. That's their problem. We just have to tune it out and concentrate on the music.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Also from facebook, this marvelous version of the classic by two of the guys responsible.

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## journeybear

This showed up in my travels last night. If "sublime" had a soundtrack, it might sound like this:



I also like how, at the end, the band launches into "Down By The River" for the commercial break. My goodness, what a great band that was! Good to be reminded of that.

----------

Nbayrfr

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## lowtone2



----------


## lowtone2

I don’t want to hog the thread, really. Just posting a couple or three of my heroes, you know.

https://youtube.com/shorts/rDJqnDFAgWk?feature=share

----------


## journeybear

Don't sweat it. This thread fills a need that isn't better served elsewhere, AFAIK, and clearly used to be a lot more popular for a long time in order to have such a high post count. I'm not sure why, but it seems to have fallen out of favor. And I've wondered something quite similar about my contributions.  :Wink:  So I'm glad I'm not alone here.  :Grin:

----------


## Beanzy

Here's one from Chris A:

----------

lowtone2

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## lowtone2

Rolling around quick.

----------

